# Any ladies starting ivf in april !!!! ??????



## bettybee1

hey!

am starting ivf in APRIL when my period comes !! ill be on the short proctcol !

am exited and nervous !!


anyone else starting the process in April !! ? cycle buddies ??:happydance:


----------



## Soili

Mine's supposed to be early May, but we're going for the pre-IVF consult on April 10th. Wishing you an easy and successful cycle! :)


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck for your app!!!! Thanks it very nerve wracking !!! ::0 !!!!! X


----------



## godskid

I will be doing FET in april


----------



## bettybee1

Godskid- you doing medicated FET or au natural ? How many frosties do you have how many fresh cycles have you done xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

We've got our consult tomorrow. Already on Decapeptyl so down regulated, so will hopefully be stimming mid April :) 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah!! We should start stimming around the same time then :D !!!!

How come your already down regulated ?? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm on Decapeptyl coz I have severe endo. My endo cysts were growing too big too quickly. I have injections every 4 weeks since November.

Should get our dates tomorrow

Em xxz


----------



## bettybee1

Ool never heard of that!!! Sorry about the endo :( !!! 

Hope you get some fab news at your app that you can start stimming Soon !!!! 

Am so nervous about ivf !! I don't know why I think becoz I know it's only 50% success along with if I get no frosties for back up arghh !!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Where are you having your treatment?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Having it through my nhs hosptial ( self pay tho ) all my scans and stuff will be in Halifax then for EC & et I have too go too CARE manchester ..... What about you where you having yours ??? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

We are having all our treatment at Bourn hall in Cambridge.

Em xxx


----------



## Pinkii726

I am going for my first consult on April 9th, I am pretty excited but nervous. I have no idea about any of this (I guess that's why I am on here stalking about trying to find info) I wish everyone lots of luck and baby dust!! xxoo


----------



## xx Emily xx

Oooh good luck pinkii!

We had our appt today. 

Have baseline scan on 8th April and start stimming one day that wek tbc. EC will be week of 22nd April. Hoping for 5 day transfer

Em xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

I start my injections on Sunday 3/31 so I hope you don't mind if I join you! I will be taking 225IU of Follistim and 75iu of Menopur.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Easter Sunday! Lovely Easter pressie!

When do you start stimming?

Em xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Easter Sunday, is when I start with stimming, I've been down regging on birth control for a while now due to other issues. I've had all blood work and ultrasounds.


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkk Sunday is super close !!! I don't know what Injections I'll be using I find out next Friday !! :0 !!!!! 

How many embie are they putting back ? 


My docter wrote on the form Set single embryo transfer :( !!! Not that I want twins it's just am paying all this money you would of though 2 put back is better than 1 !! :( !!! 
Xxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Oh ye you said injecting start.. Sorry didn't read it properly!!

How you feeling about injecting? I'm nervous but exited that it means its starting!

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Our clinic only put 1 in on first attempt unless female is over 37.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Am really nervous for stimming I have one month left of my nurse training then am qualified so I do injections all the time but on myself I's a diff story !


Really emily :0 !!!! Think our hospital takes individual cases too decide ! 
Going too ask her on the 5th about it tho beco of my embies ain't top grade then I want more thn 1 . How old r you if u don't mind me asking ?? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm 26, hubby will be 30 in 2 weeks. How bout you?

Are you doing adult nursing? I'm a deputy sister on NICU.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Aww is she bets that though I couldn't work there :( 

Yeah adult nursing :) but going too do midwifery once I've worked a year ;) !! 

So you will be having 1 put back aswell then :) did they say if there bad quality they will put 2 back ? X


----------



## bettybee1

Am 20 21 next weds and my hubby is 22!! Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ye it's hard at times but I LOVE my job. And I work with an amazing team who know what I'm going through and have been fab.

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

They just said 1 they didn't say anything about the grade. We are going for a 5day hopefully

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Glad you like it I have a provisonal interview in may for a job on gyne ward :D so hopefully I pass haha!!! And get it ! Are you a trained midwife then or nurse ? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm a trained paeds nurse.

Em xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

bettybee1 said:


> Ekkk Sunday is super close !!! I don't know what Injections I'll be using I find out next Friday !! :0 !!!!!
> 
> How many embie are they putting back ?
> 
> 
> My docter wrote on the form Set single embryo transfer :( !!! Not that I want twins it's just am paying all this money you would of though 2 put back is better than 1 !! :( !!!
> Xxxx

I'm 39 so hopefully 2 he mentioned only one but I"m not having that, I'll be 40 in May, I need at least 2. I'm not striving for twins, I've been trying for 5 years and I really just want to focus on one baby but if we end up with twins, then that's cool too.


xx Emily xx said:


> Oh ye you said injecting start.. Sorry didn't read it properly!!
> 
> How you feeling about injecting? I'm nervous but exited that it means its starting!
> 
> Em xxx

I'm super excited; not forward to doing the injections but I've done it before with my medicated IUI cycles!


----------



## HOPEFUL820

HI,
I'm new here. Starting Bravelle 225 on Saturday until 4/4. Been on Lupron since 3/12.


----------



## captainj1

xx Emily xx said:


> Oooh good luck pinkii!
> 
> We had our appt today.
> 
> Have baseline scan on 8th April and start stimming one day that wek tbc. EC will be week of 22nd April. Hoping for 5 day transfer
> 
> Em xxx

I'm on this exact same schedule. I'm expecting AF to arrive on 10th April and am doing antagonist protocol so will start injections on CD2. That's assuming our last natural attempt (I'm on CD14 tomorrow and ovulate regularly I'm just old!) doesn't lead to a BFP. I have a fridge full of meds and all ready to go. Good luck everyone! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ooh good luck! We have our meds arriving on Thursday :) so exiting!

Can't believe we are almost there!

Em xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, Emily and captain I'm right in there with you guys, have the similar schedule I think.
bettyb, do you know approx when AF is meant to come?
Pinkii & Soili good luck with your April 9/10 appts!
Futuremommy & Hopeful820, good luck injecting tomorrow, Easter day start has got to be a good omen.

I've been on the bcp now for 14 days and have 7 days left. They say you get AF in the last few days of the bcp? I usually have longish cycles (33-34 days) hopefully Ill still get AF next week? Wed is my baseline u/s and bloods. Do they count eggs that are meant to grow at your baseline?

My medication is just 450mg gonal F & 75mg Luveris, flare protocol.

They're really worried that I won't respond to the drugs (hence the high dose of gonal F). We're going to throw back 3 if they're good and 4 if they're not good. I know there are rotten eggs in there, I've had a few losses already and at my age 37, it's typical to have at least 1/3 mc's. Just hoping that if we get so lucky to conceive, especially with twins that they decide to be sticky beans.Spring is the perfect time for babies, I'm very excited.


----------



## Divaparalgal

Hi ladies!

I am trying to get into a IVF clinical study. I had all my levels checked this past week along with my follicles counted on cd2. They are:

follicles = 4 on each side (Dr said this was "adequate" but she would have liked to see more.)

amh = 1.7

fsh = 6.2

E2 = 57.1

I am worried that E2 is going to disqualify me. Im reading that RE's like to see it below 50 (or even 40.)

Does anyone have any input of this? I need to stop googling. Its getting me worried! LOL


----------



## FutureMommie

All my meds arrived yesterday!!! Tomorrow I get started! I'm nervous and excited!


----------



## bettybee1

Awwww getting close ladies :D !!!! Am picking my meds up on Friday the 5th ekkkkkkk I will b on lowest dose 150-250 gonal -f !!! 
My af is due in 2 weeks time roughly xxxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Happy Easter everyone! Futuremommy & Hopeful, how did your injections go?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies cqn i join in too....this is my first round of ivf/icsi...im 33 dh 34 we got unexplained infertility....im on the long day 21 protocol and started taking my buserelin injections on sat nite i was so nervous but i did it and im sure the more u do it the easier it gets....i must admit when all the meds and needles arrived i was so overwhelmed but hopefully its gonna be worth it....my EC is around the 24th looks like we have similar schedules eeek excited xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hi hunnie :D !!! I think unexplained is the worst but at least you know you can Create miracles :) I'll be stimming in about 2 weeks ! So looks like where all on similar timing :D !! 


Am really glad am on the short proctcol, don't think I could do a month of injections blah! 

Do you have any children or you ttc#1. ? X


----------



## bettybee1

Oh dam sorry it says in your sig xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies, hope you're all having a lovely Easter!

April is finally here! Fingers crossed its a lucky month!!

Em xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Good luck ladies, I just administered my 1st shot last night, 225iu's follistim and 75 iu of Menopur! I"m excited! Remind me I said that in a few days when my ovaries feel like they are going to explode!


----------



## FutureMommie

HOPEFUL820 said:


> HI,
> I'm new here. Starting Bravelle 225 on Saturday until 4/4. Been on Lupron since 3/12.

We're IVF cycle buddies!!!!:happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

How exiting future mommie !! I've got butterflies in my tummy now ! Let's hope April is a very lucky month :D !!!!!!! X


----------



## FutureMommie

Come on Lucky April!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOPEFUL820

FutureMommie said:


> HOPEFUL820 said:
> 
> 
> HI,
> I'm new here. Starting Bravelle 225 on Saturday until 4/4. Been on Lupron since 3/12.
> 
> We're IVF cycle buddies!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thats awesome!!! i feel like time is not moving since starting. how are you feeling??


----------



## HOPEFUL820

FutureMommie said:


> Good luck ladies, I just administered my 1st shot last night, 225iu's follistim and 75 iu of Menopur! I"m excited! Remind me I said that in a few days when my ovaries feel like they are going to explode!

They aren't too bad. The side effects are what i'm afraid of. I've had major headaches with the Lupron.


----------



## FutureMommie

This morning I woke up to my back hurting, I'm not sure if that's a result of the meds or if I just somehow slept wrong. I do feel a few twinges in my ovaries but other than that nothing much. I've had medicated IUI cycles before with lower doses and I got uncomfrontable then so I'm expecting discomfort soon.


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm very excited for you guys, you're a week - week-&-a-half ahead of me. Have any of you been told to drink 3 l of water/ day to avoid OHSS? One of the ladies on another board is doing this and I'm just wondering how often docs recommend this because I haven't heard much. Anyway, glad to hear no one has bad side effects yet, when are your first scans?


----------



## FutureMommie

2have4kids said:


> I'm very excited for you guys, you're a week - week-&-a-half ahead of me. Have any of you been told to drink 3 l of water/ day to avoid OHSS? One of the ladies on another board is doing this and I'm just wondering how often docs recommend this because I haven't heard much. Anyway, glad to hear no one has bad side effects yet, when are your first scans?

I've read that 64oz of water a day will help but not sure if it helps you totally avoid, My RE always said to drink water or gatorade to help. I'm increasing my water intake, and I'm going to really try to get in 64oz a day. I'm also increaseing my protein which is suppose to help with egg quality, and saying bye bye to caffeine. 

My 1st scan is Thursday.


----------



## bettybee1

I had mild ohss when I got pregnant with my daughter and I drank so much water and tbh it just contributed too my bloat coz I weren't peeing it out due too ohss. 


Future mommie :) ekkk can't wait for you too tell us how many follies you have growing :D 

Afm- just 3 more days till our appointment now getting exited ek x


----------



## HOPEFUL820

2have4kids said:


> I'm very excited for you guys, you're a week - week-&-a-half ahead of me. Have any of you been told to drink 3 l of water/ day to avoid OHSS? One of the ladies on another board is doing this and I'm just wondering how often docs recommend this because I haven't heard much. Anyway, glad to hear no one has bad side effects yet, when are your first scans?

I have not heard this but i will certainly begin more water. The stories I've read of OHSS does not sound like fun!! I've also read about Gatorade so i'm going to stock up soon. Glad there hasn't been much side effects as well, maybe because i do it so late and go to sleep but the headaches are getting annoying now. But its all worth it for an end result!! My next scan is Friday 4/5. Can't wait.


----------



## 2have4kids

Be careful with the gatorade, my gf here at work had so much water + gatorade that like Bettybee, it contributed to her water retention and bloat. She said she looked 5 months pregnant and had a bucket of water drained from her at the ER. Unless you're working out to get rid of your natural salts, gatorade will give you LOADS of salts making you retain all the water you drink. When you drink tea and water it's a mild diuretic that sort of washes the system. Tea replaces minerals and actually hydrates you better than water (as long as it's decaf). I'll have my usual tea pot at work and drink some warming teas that help with circulation. There's a new one that's so naturally sweet I love it Celestial Seasonings 'Bengal Spice' with cinnamon - it SOO good. I had to laugh, my OH got it because of the lion on the front after we saw Life of Pi in the theatre. I'm a real tea guru and normally buy the more expensive brands, this one was way better and much less expensive.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

bettybee1 said:


> Hi hunnie :D !!! I think unexplained is the worst but at least you know you can Create miracles :) I'll be stimming in about 2 weeks ! So looks like where all on similar timing :D !!
> 
> 
> Am really glad am on the short proctcol, don't think I could do a month of injections blah!
> 
> Do you have any children or you ttc#1. ? X

This is great we can be ivf buddies :happydance:just done a shot...i do it at 10 every eve and if i get any side effects hopefully they wear off by the morning hows u?


----------



## LynQ

Hi all, 
Hope you don't mind me popping in. I started my cycle on the 31/3 currently in the 4th day of injections. 
I'm on a whopping 600iu of Puregon as I'm a poor responder so thats 2 jabs with the pen for me. We are hoping to get at lease 1 egg from this cycle but will find out how I'm going tomorrow when I do my BT.
So far I'm feeling fine and dandy. Occassionally I get hot flushes and headaches from the fsh but not as much as I did in my last cycle when I didn't respond. I'm not expecting too much from this cycle as my base fsh was 17.9 but my RE has hope and suggested we try so I beleive in her. I have got some lower back pains, not sure if its like what another lady on here had but I take it as a good sign. I get lower back pains during ovulation.
Fingers crossed for all the ladies on here.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi LynQ, what was the protocol/dose/meds/outcome of your first IVF? Have you had an u/s to see how many antral follies you have producing eggs? I'll be very much like you I think and glad to have your insight...


----------



## LynQ

Hi 2have4kids,
I've had 2 previous ivf cycles, here is the summarised version.
Ivf #1- long down reg. 300iu menopur, trigger pregnal 5000. Made it to ER but no eggs in follicle, may have ovulated early or cyst was present.
Ivf#2- short protocol. Stimmed for 8 days on 375iu menopur. Didn't respond, e2 levels kept going down. FSH at base was 15.9
Ivf#3- short protocol. Currently stimming at 600iu of puregon. RE said we will go to egg retrieval even if one follicle comes up. FSH at base was 17.9. Clinic cut off is 15 so not looking promising.
We didn't do a scan so I don't know the AFC but I suspect there wouldn't be much to see. Tomorrow I will know if the cycle continues or gets cancelled.
Are you also a poor responder or have high FSH?


----------



## 2have4kids

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Fertility---Infertility---IVF/DHEA-and-IVF/show/416979?page=2
I've been taking DHEA for he past few months to help with egg quality. I'm interested to see what my baseline scan is because there's a lady on this post who claims we shouldn't do IVF with follies bigger than 7mm at baseline. One of her good friends did 17 cycles of IVF. I hope mine are plentiful and small tomorrow!


----------



## LynQ

That's quite interesting. I never thought of follicle size, at this point I would be over the moon even if one pops up due to my past failed attempts. I was also taking DHEA close to 3 months now and really wanted to try testo gel again. 
GL to both of us tomorrow!


----------



## FutureMommie

Trolley_Dolly said:


> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hunnie :D !!! I think unexplained is the worst but at least you know you can Create miracles :) I'll be stimming in about 2 weeks ! So looks like where all on similar timing :D !!
> 
> 
> Am really glad am on the short proctcol, don't think I could do a month of injections blah!
> 
> Do you have any children or you ttc#1. ? X
> 
> This is great we can be ivf buddies :happydance:just done a shot...i do it at 10 every eve and if i get any side effects hopefully they wear off by the morning hows u?Click to expand...

Another IVF buddy! I started on 3/31


----------



## FutureMommie

LynnQ and 2have4kids- good luck with your scans, I hope the outcome in better than what you are expecting.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

FutureMommie said:


> Trolley_Dolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hunnie :D !!! I think unexplained is the worst but at least you know you can Create miracles :) I'll be stimming in about 2 weeks ! So looks like where all on similar timing :D !!
> 
> 
> Am really glad am on the short proctcol, don't think I could do a month of injections blah!
> 
> Do you have any children or you ttc#1. ? X
> 
> This is great we can be ivf buddies :happydance:just done a shot...i do it at 10 every eve and if i get any side effects hopefully they wear off by the morning hows u?Click to expand...
> 
> Another IVF buddy! I started on 3/31Click to expand...

This is great so nice to have ladies going throught the same....how u finding your injections future mommie?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Good luck with your scans ladies....i got my first one on the 11th :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, my scan didn't go so well, I have 2 cysts in my R ovary thanks to the BCP. They'll call after 11am to let me know if these cysts are letting off estrogen, if they are, I'm back on the pill for another week, if not, they'll pop them (lucky me) and continue with IVF. The scan doctor walked in and said 'Oh my, you're much too young to be doing flare protocol. I was really taken aback at her manner. I know I'm young to have diminished reserves. Reminding me of this doesn't make it better. Don't they see this all the time?


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry about your Cysts !! Hopefully they will go ! 

Doctors can be arses sometimes I went for a Antral follie count and as I had a lot she checked my DOB and said oh it's normally coz your young the she looked again and. Went blimly your only 20 a year younger than my daughter and looked at me strange made me feel like shit!!! On her shoe she then said do you work I was like yeah and am a full time student !!! Then she shut up ha!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Trolly- so far so good with the injections, I'm using follistim and menopur, I mix them together so its only one shot per night. I'm feeling ok but a little crampy today, I guess tomorrow I will know how they are growing. 

2have4kids- so if the bc caused the cyst then why are they putting you back on them? 

Drs can be such jacka**es sometimes, you would think they would know to be sensetive especially when you are in this particular field of medicine.


----------



## 2have4kids

To lower estrogen levels. They said with a shrug, 'it happens". I don't know, all I can do is trust. They have the most successful IVf stats in canada.


----------



## captainj1

hi ladies, just checking in - very exciting to here how things are going for those of you that have started with your meds! 

I can't believe the comments about age - nurses and drs are not there to judge or comment on things like that...it is none of their business what has led you to IVF or what age you are, they should focus on doing their job....grrr....

i am 37 and i get comments from the nurses that 'with mature ladies like yourself...' and then the next thing they will be telling me that I shouldn't really contemplate a 2 5-day blasto transfer for first IVF because I'm not that old and SET would be enough....I just try to ignore them, read up on the stats and discuss with DH and we will make our own decisions from there.

Anyway, I'm on CD18 and my cycles are usually 26/27 days long so I'm expecting AF to arrive on around 11/12 April and I'll start the jabs on CD2. Unless of course my March BDing efforts haven't resulted in a natural BFP...

good luck ladies! x


----------



## MMW430

We're starting the IVF process this Saturday. I'm completely overwhelmed by everything. We got all the medication in the mail, and I don't even feel like I really know what I'm supposed to do with half of it! The doctor's office said that the majority of it is for after the transfer so they'll advise as needed, but still. They've all been really nice and helpful, but the expressions of shock I get when some one I haven't dealt with before finds out I'm "only 24" is getting a little old.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

2have4kids-whats the outcome of your cysts?

futuremommie-let me know how your follies r growing?

bettybee1-your taking no crap from the doctors made me laugh ;)

captainj1-my af is due around the same time as yours another ivf buddy ;)

mmw430-i have to say when all the meds do arrive it is so overwhelming and u panick thinking what the hell is that for but i got all my info out and calmed down and u start to feel excited what protocol are you on?


----------



## 2have4kids

Captain, bring on AF! MMW, did they give you a little timeline sheet? I recieved this first and can see there is lots to administer. Hopefully your OH can help you sort it out. 

Thanks for the support and kind words everyone :wave: they said my estrogen levels are high, 300+ and need to be under 150 to start IVF so they've sent another pack of BCP to the pharmacy for me to pick up. They said sometimes another week of bcp will get the estrogen down and the cyst will shrink. We'll see. I've read a few blogs from ladies in the same shoes as me online. Some seem to cancel their cycle when the cyst doesn't go down, some have their cyst aspirated and continue. 

I'm going skiing to forget about this all on saturday the good news is that the psychologist that I saw there today (mandatory part of the program with IVF) said that they'd give me a doc's note for time off from egg collection through to BFP time. I get paid sick time so this made me happy for sure. I've been telling the boss I need to get preggers this spring and want him to lay off giving me the stressful jobs/clients at work and so far we're just so understaffed it hasn't happened-I'll have to take this into my hands I guess! :winkwink:

Are any of you taking time off?


----------



## LynQ

Hi all 
Just wondered how everyone is going with their cycle and what others e2 levels are like this far into their stims.
I'm currently responding very very slowly so have to stim a little longer to see if things improve


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies 

2have4kids pleased they r working round solutions to improve the cysts and e levels hopefully that extra week on the bcp will reduce them ;)....im having unpaid leave with work 6 weeks in total it was just the less stressful option working as cabin crew going through different times zones and delays is so not worth it and trying to get through security with needles defo no go....may be a struggle with the money side of it but the dh is gonna support us and i need to clear my house out and try make some money on ebay lol.

lynq sorry hun not sure till the 11th first scan since taking buserilin


----------



## MMW430

Trolley_Dolly said:


> 2have4kids-whats the outcome of your cysts?
> 
> futuremommie-let me know how your follies r growing?
> 
> bettybee1-your taking no crap from the doctors made me laugh ;)
> 
> captainj1-my af is due around the same time as yours another ivf buddy ;)
> 
> mmw430-i have to say when all the meds do arrive it is so overwhelming and u panick thinking what the hell is that for but i got all my info out and calmed down and u start to feel excited what protocol are you on?




2have4kids said:


> Captain, bring on AF! MMW, did they give you a little timeline sheet? I recieved this first and can see there is lots to administer. Hopefully your OH can help you sort it out.
> 
> Thanks for the support and kind words everyone :wave: they said my estrogen levels are high, 300+ and need to be under 150 to start IVF so they've sent another pack of BCP to the pharmacy for me to pick up. They said sometimes another week of bcp will get the estrogen down and the cyst will shrink. We'll see. I've read a few blogs from ladies in the same shoes as me online. Some seem to cancel their cycle when the cyst doesn't go down, some have their cyst aspirated and continue.
> 
> I'm going skiing to forget about this all on saturday the good news is that the psychologist that I saw there today (mandatory part of the program with IVF) said that they'd give me a doc's note for time off from egg collection through to BFP time. I get paid sick time so this made me happy for sure. I've been telling the boss I need to get preggers this spring and want him to lay off giving me the stressful jobs/clients at work and so far we're just so understaffed it hasn't happened-I'll have to take this into my hands I guess! :winkwink:
> 
> Are any of you taking time off?

I have to start Lupron on Saturday, call them when AF comes, then I have to start Follistim. Then there will be scans of course. Probably the last week of April will be the retrieval, and then depending on when the retrieval happens, the end of that week/the start of the next will be the transfer.


I do have a calendar, but all they really us about were the 2 medicines mentioned above. All the other stuff, I didn't even hear about, but the Dr. office assured me that everything else is for after transfer, so not to worry about it until then.

It's just stressful in general, because I got "talked to" at my job about having to miss days for appointments (even though I have almost 2 weeks of sick time). I really don't plan on telling them about this because it's not their business. I told my boss before I had the hsg (in February) I was having "health issues" and was probably going to have to miss some days, she said it was fine. I had to miss March 21 to have the IVF teach session. The next week, I'm in trouble. Now, I'm having to scramble in order to get FMLA so I can't be penalized. I'm sure it's going to be approved because the outside company who handles it assured me it would, but it's just another stress I don't need because unfortunately we're paying for this out of pocket, and had to get a 10k loan, so I need my stupid job.

I just don't see what the big deal is if I'm having to miss a few hours here and there for appointments. When I told my dr.'s office about it, they were just appalled and told me that when they filled out the forms, they put down that I needed more time off than necessary because you never know what could happen, and they don't want me in trouble.


----------



## xx Emily xx

*MMW* - that must be really difficult for you, like you said you don't need any added stress

*LynQ* - I haven't started yet so can't help with that, hope you respond soon


My drugs arrived today... With no needles! I spoke to the clinic and they are going to give me some when I go for my scan on Monday. They've told me I will start injecting next week, but haven't said what day, I find that out Monday.

Em xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

2have4kids said:


> Captain, bring on AF! MMW, did they give you a little timeline sheet? I recieved this first and can see there is lots to administer. Hopefully your OH can help you sort it out.
> 
> Thanks for the support and kind words everyone :wave: they said my estrogen levels are high, 300+ and need to be under 150 to start IVF so they've sent another pack of BCP to the pharmacy for me to pick up. They said sometimes another week of bcp will get the estrogen down and the cyst will shrink. We'll see. I've read a few blogs from ladies in the same shoes as me online. Some seem to cancel their cycle when the cyst doesn't go down, some have their cyst aspirated and continue.
> 
> I'm going skiing to forget about this all on saturday the good news is that the psychologist that I saw there today (mandatory part of the program with IVF) said that they'd give me a doc's note for time off from egg collection through to BFP time. I get paid sick time so this made me happy for sure. I've been telling the boss I need to get preggers this spring and want him to lay off giving me the stressful jobs/clients at work and so far we're just so understaffed it hasn't happened-I'll have to take this into my hands I guess! :winkwink:
> 
> Are any of you taking time off?

My estrogen was high and I had to stay on bcp and wait a week and then it came down, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that that is going to happen for you. I'm not really taking any extended time off, I plan on taking 2 days for retreival and maybe a day after ET that assuming everthing else is ok. That is horrible that your job gives you such a hard time for taking just a couple of hours off. I'm glad that you are getting FMLA in place so you won't get in trouble.



LynQ said:


> Hi all
> Just wondered how everyone is going with their cycle and what others e2 levels are like this far into their stims.
> I'm currently responding very very slowly so have to stim a little longer to see if things improve

I just had mine checked to day but don't have the results yet, I had a scan and the RE said I'm responding slowly and still have a ways to go.


----------



## FutureMommie

Emily- Thats exciting! Can't wait for you to get started.

AFM- I went for my scan this morning, I was seeing a local dr because my RE is 2 hrs away. He said that there were follicles growing but I still had a ways to go, he didn't tell me how many or how big they were, I will wait on my RE to call me today to let me know what to do next.


----------



## Bma11

:hi: ladies! Hope everyone is doing well and staying positive!!

I started my BCP pill yesterday and my baseline ultrasound and blood work is April 17! I'm on the antagonist with cetrotide protocol. :) 

Looking for buddies as well as just trying to keep positive during this whole process because I'm so nervous. I want everything to go well!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

My RE called me late yesterday afternoon and want to another scan tomorrow, he says that my estrogen is 600 and I should have more growth and more follicles than I have so just waiting until then to find out what's next.


----------



## 2have4kids

*BettyBee*, *Hopeful* & *Divaparalgal* how are ladies two doing? I haven't heard much from you lately xx
*Emily* :woohoo: roll on next week already! 
*LynQ* all we need is one, I have fingers and toes crossed for you. I'm in your shoes, will for sure be a low responder, I hope with more time your eggies grow & grow! How are you doing with that massive dose of P? You have 2 needles of it to inject every day? Which drug/amount did you try on your first go?
*Futuremommy*, I hope everything is OK with you, is elevated E levels a sign of HOSS? grow follies grow!! Why are our bodies so difficult sometimes! Frustrating and stressful. :hugs:
*Bma11*, cetrotide, is that like burselin/suprefact? Your bcp packet will be gone in no time!
*MMW430* are you in the US or Britain? They really shouldn't be hounding you about your appointments. What's FMLA? I had a chat with my boss who knows what I'm going through and after explaining to him that we'll likely only have 1 shot at this and paid nearly $10,000 for treatment the doctor said that I'll be off work from egg collection to test time (depends what I want/need to recouperate). My boss responded by asking "so is this time that you take off with holiday time?" and I said no, this is a medical intervention that is no different than any medical surgery. I mean come on, they blow our ovaries up to the size of grapefruits and do totally invasive surgery and with this much expense you think I'm going to come to work and chance that I'll be losing my embryo over some stupid stressful client? You've got to be kidding me. If this was cancer, which often would have the same links to stress and surgery, they wouldn't bat an eyelash but getting pregnant isn't the same? Well, take that up with the doctor. I'm not arguing the merits of having a family and which surgery is more important. Stick to your guns and if your boss has any more condescending remarks, just tell them, if one of their employees had cancer and needed to go to appointments, this is really the way you'd treat them? That should shut them right up. You don't need to tell them what your medical issue is. But they should get a little feedback about their unprofessional behaviour.
*Trolley_Dolly* how's the burselin so far?
*captainj1* I'm hoping for a march natural bfp for you!! FX xx

I just booked a cheapie trip to Florida on our airmiles for August long weekend (distraction distraction!). I figure I'll be around 3-4 months pregnant (yes being incredibly optimistic here) and could use some beach time and a little inexpensive USA baby shopping therapy. OH would like to go to Cape Canaveral too. A little walk in Miami and the everglades national park...wooo fun! It's so cold here and we're so land locked, can't wait to see the ocean.


----------



## FutureMommie

I don't exactly know what the high estrogen numbers mean, I guess its normal to have elevate levels with the injections, hopefully I will have more answers tomorrow.


----------



## bettybee1

Well ladies I picked up all my drugs today and singed all my consent forms seems so much more real now :0!!!!! Will only b stimming for 8days on 150mlu of gonal-f!! :0 x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies well i thought i was being lucky and not havine any side effects but i think they r kicking in now....im having restless sleep but im tierd and a slight headache are any of u ladies getting any?

Bettybee1 and Emily-how exciting bet u cant wait to get started eeek

Future mommie-i hope them follies start growing whats the outcome of your high e levels?

mmw-im sorry your work is being so awkward this is stress u dont need and u r having treatment off a doctor should treat all the same i think its against the law in the uk do u have a work union?

2have4kids-that holiday sounds amazing i so need a mini break....

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

bma11 hi the 17th will come round so quick....time is flying by for me i thought it would drag....i was really overwhelmed and nervous but once u get your medication and schedual u will get excited i was nervous doing my first shot i was shaking not good when your trying to inject yourself for the first time lol...but after a few goes u get the knack.


----------



## Bma11

2have4kids-- Hey Cetrotide I believe it's something to stop premature ovulation. I'm not sure what burselin/suprefact is. :dohh: 
And I'm so excited I'm only to be on BCP for 11 days! I'm so impatient! 

Ahhh. I love that you booked a trip! You will be pregnant!!! :)


----------



## LynQ

Futuremommie- high levels of e2 during stims are good. Follies produce e2 .They usually go into the thousands jusdt before ER sounds like you are responding nicely
2have4kids- I was on menopur last time at 375iu. I'm still feeling fine, I had a hot flush last night which isn't a good sign and I haven't felt any twings around the ovaries since a day ago. I'm not sure what it all means I just hope for 1 follicle to grow right now. Yep the puregon pen doesn't go up to600iu so i have to inject wind up and inject again. I haven't started on the ogalutran injection yet but when i do it will be 3 injections!! I feel so emotional with one day happy and excited and the next all doom and gloom. Currently feeling anxious waiting for the phone call from the clinic with today's results. The nurse said if it still is a continuous slow rise then doctors tend to add another med into the mix in hope it speeds things up. Injections aren't that bad really, once you get past the initial one it's quite easy from there on ward. How are you going? Have you started yet? What meds are you on and what dosage? Are you on the short or long protocol?


----------



## LynQ

I got the call, my cycle got cancelled again.
Hubby and i decided to take a break from everything and go down the donor egg path maybe at the end of the year.
It's a very sad day


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

LynQ said:


> I got the call, my cycle got cancelled again.
> Hubby and i decided to take a break from everything and go down the donor egg path maybe at the end of the year.
> It's a very sad day

Oh lynq im very sorry to hear that sending u:hugs:think u should book a mini break to take your mind off everything.


----------



## xx Emily xx

LynQ - so sorry to hear that hun :( very difficult time for you both

Futuremommie - I know right!! I know NOTHING about oestrogen levels! 

TrolleyDolley - Cant wait to get going! How are your side effects? Hope your headaches ease off soon... All be worth it in the end though!


Really nervous about my baseline scan on Monday, looking forward to being told what day to start injecting if all is fine at the scan! 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Very sorry your cycle has being cancelled hun :(



Emily !!!! Ekkkk bet your v nervous & exited !!! I should start stimming in about 10 days !!! Xxz


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ooh not long Betty!! I should be starting next week :) so exited and nervous all at once!! 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

We could be on very close schedules !!!

What drugs will you b on ? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

150 Gonal f, cetrotide and then ovidrell

Can't wait to start!! 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

That's exactly the same as me :D !!! What was your Amh & antral follie count x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Amh was 6.2, what was yours? They didn't expect mine to be high coz I've had 2 operations on my ovaries.

What's the antral follie count?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry for your ops mine is 24.5 ! My antral follie count was 40 

It's all the follies which are sitting there in your ovaries at the start of your cycle xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies i should be starting stimmys next week too af is due the 9th and if does scan on the 11th and if everything is ok thats when i start stimms same as u guys ;)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah he trolley dolley think it's good we will be all stimming together can compare notes then jaja!! X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Eeek it cant come soon enough....ive just been looking at your amh and follie count...u got lots of follies u lucky girl....my antral follicle count is 12 which im abit worried about...fsh 5.7 amh 7.3 should i be worried with these fiqures?x


----------



## FutureMommie

The news wasn't that great but we are still hopeful. I had the scan but the dr still couldn't see my left ovary well. It also looks like I only have about 4 follicles. He said their could be more but he thinks the fibroids are casting shadows which makes it harder to see. He said he wants to scan me again Monday with a full bladder to see if he can get a better view. Of course I was disappointed with my response to the meds. He said that if their aren't more that 4 follicles then he would recommend triggering and doing an iui. The risk of not retrieving the eggs or the eggs not fertilizing or if they fertilize not making it to transfer isn't worth risking all the money. He would like for there to be 5 or more they are sz 12,12,15,17 he says more than likely I will trigger on Monday. He said my uterine cavity looks good, the fibroids I have are located in the wall. So now we are waiting until Monday. They will do a vaginal and an abdominal scan, he said they will do everything they can to see my ovary. 

I didn't meltdown like I normally do I just decided I'm tired of worrying if God is going to do this for us he will do it whether it's iui, IVF or naturally.


----------



## FutureMommie

Lynq I'm so sorry! Sending hugs your way!


----------



## 2have4kids

LynQ I'm so sorry :hugs:
futuremommie, sorry about the low antral follie count. Very frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Future mommie !! Sorry about not having as many follies as you would like :( 

Trolley- a antral follie count of 12 is good !!! Remember when you stim more develop as well mine is too high do they will have too watch mr more for ohss!!! Which I don't want !!! 

Your levels seem
Fine my fsh is 5.4 or 5.6 but my Amh is 24.5 but I am only 21 xxxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Bettybee thanx for going through that with me made me feel abit better....well im starting to have af signs now sore :holly: but omg i cant sleep till like 3 in the morning....i dunno if this is a side effect or im excited/anxious.

Futuremommie sorry about your follies good luck for monday.

This treatment really makes u think....u just dunno how your body is gonna respond.... so sorry for the ladies having difficulties....i wish everyone lots of luck xx


----------



## bettybee1

ekkk for AF what drugs are you going to be on?

i know you just don't know how your body will react too drugs or what quality your eggs are going too be its a very scarey process :0 although exiting at the same time but IVF1 is kind of like a test run really ;/ xxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, how's everyone? Chins up I hope :flower:Trolley, have you ever tried melatonin? It's cited to be great for egg quality and it knocks me out every time I can't sleep. It's natural.

Bettybee, i appreciate that reassurance too, we only saw 1 antral follie on my left and the R was blocked by those two big 2+ cm cysts. They're draining them Tuesday, the estrogen levels are down and we'll likely get the meds tuesday.:coffee:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Bettybee im on buserelin now and when i start stimming i will be on gonal f and ovitrelle ;o)

2have4kids ive had melatonin before but i got it in the states...wonder if i can find it here in the uk i never knew it was good for egg quality thats great mite search for it now thanx i need :sleep: x


----------



## bettybee1

What dose of gonal -f ?? Am nosy ain't I haha!! X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

2have4kids good luck for tuesday i hope they get them cysts drained ready for your meds;o)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

lol no its fine its nice to have someone to talk to gonal f is 112.5 r u on the same?x


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies I'm new to this. 

I'm on my first IVF cycle and today was my sixth injection of burselin I go for bloods and scan on the 16th of April all being well !! 

I'm excited, nervous, scared, bloated and more moody than normal !!! 

Hope I'm doing this right I have never posted before!


----------



## bettybee1

Hey chase this is a fab website for support !! Welcome where aboouts you having treatment :D !!! 


Trolley- am on gonal -f 150mlu so where on similar doses :D !!!! When do you think u will start stimming xxxx


----------



## 2have4kids

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/melatonin/NS_patient-melatonin/DSECTION=safety

Trolley, I read last year that melatonin good for egg quality but I've just googled it again (can't be too safe) and it's come up with varying effects of hormonal levels.:wacko: Since we're going through ivf, I'd hate for something to happen to you because of this. I'm going to stop taking it too just in case. Sorry about that, maybe try a hot bath, a good book & some sleepytime tea :shrug:


----------



## Chaseizzy

I'm at st Marys in Manchester. We only get one cycle so I'm hoping it's a lucky one!! Where are you having yours bettybee ? And where are you in your cycle? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi chaseizzy im on my 8th shot of buserelin hows it going im getting the hang of the shots now finally i was shaking the 1st time i done it lol im quiet moody too tierd back ache and boobs r like rocks.

Bettybee if af shows on time which is the 9th i have my first scan on day 3 which is the 11th and i should start stimming then fingers crossed....when do u start?

2have4kids oh shame about the melatonin but yeah not worth it thanx for letting me know....defo need to get into a good book again and try to relax the brain


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi trolleydolly I'm just about getting the hang of it, it's a bit fiddly!! Which protocol are you on? I'm on long protocol.

Where are you having your treatment? 

I'm so glad I managed to pluck the courage up and post on this thread I feel a bit better already!!


----------



## bettybee1

Chase - am going too be at CARE manchester for my EC & Et !!!! Where slef funding tho so hope where lucky 1st time coz its a he'll of a lot of money !!! :/ 
Are you having set ?? Or 2 put back ? You wanting 3day transfer or 5day ?? X


Trolley - an really not sure AF I think will be here by next weekend so i reckon I'll b stimming on the 15th xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Chaseizzy im on the long protocol too:coffee:my treatment is at the Agora in Hove Brighton this is my first go too and i get a second go if this doesnt work but i was also gonna ask u girls if u were thinking of putting 2 back or just one??We can but they dont recommend we also dont know if we r doing the 3 or 5 day transfer or ivf or icsi untill they have collected my eggs and checked the quality and sperm etc.


----------



## bettybee1

*trolley* how old r u?

am 21 and the docter said 1embie but becoz where self funding the choice is actually ours so we are going for 2!

if your embies are looking good then 5day is the best by far the success rates are better

we are also facing the dilemma of the isci or just ivf but we have said were going for isci unless we have alot off eggs then we will go for ivf, 

as your getting funded treatment i would go for 5day & icsi too get the best possible chance 

on the number on embies getting put back if you have a high grade blst your success rates are similar too having 2 blasts put back.

as for me i dont want no regrets so if i only have one put back and treatment fails then ill always think what if where as if i have 2 put back ill know i tryed my best xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies

Just had baseline scan ... No endometriosis, fibroids or cysts :yipee:

Antral follie count was 12, but she said there might be some more smaller ones on the right ... Fingers crossed!!

Had bloods taken for e2 and LH ... Will get phonecall this afternoon with results. If it's all good then stimming starts on weds! :happydance: 

*Trolley* - looks like we will be stimming together!!

*Chaseizzy* - welcome! This site is a godsend! When do you start stimming?

*Betty* - how you getting on Hun? Not long now!

*Futuremommie* - when is your next scan? Do you know when ec will be?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

woooooooooop wooooooooooop for the all clear on the scan 12AC is good :) oh i didnt know bloods were taken they havent mentioned ought about that !!


i just wanna get started too am so impatient haha!!!!x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Not long now Hun!! I felt like it would never be my turn, but now as long as bloods are ok, it's here!
Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

ano iam on progestrone supp so if i stop i can bring on AF but my hubby wants me too wait it out as this is kind our last natural chance b4 ivf but i just wanna get going haha!!!!!1 x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Great stuff em we have the same AC too cant wait for this stimming to get started time is dragging now x


----------



## bettybee1

Time is proper dragging arghhhh !!!! Hahaha!!!!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

I got the call, bloods were fine so it's all go on weds! Yay!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeahhh!! Emily Iam glad they were okay !!!! Golly gosh it's happening v quick now !!!! What's the estimated days you will stim for ???

I've being given enough for 8days ! X


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies 

Bettybee I would have 2 if I can I am not sure they will let me though I will have to ask. I would like 5 day transfer because I've heard this is better but the nurse said it would depend on how my embryo's are doing.

Emily I go for my baseline scan and bloods on the 16th so they will let me know then when my stimming starts good luck with yours do you know what your stimming with?

Trolley good luck with stimming I hopefully won't be too far behind you !!! 

How's everyone's side effects doing ??


----------



## 2have4kids

Chaseizzy said:


> I would like 5 day transfer because I've heard this is better but the nurse said it would depend on how my embryo's are doing.

<-- my friends tried 5 times and 4 times the embryologist recommended 2 and 3 day transfers, on the 5th time they over-rode the 3 day suggestion opting for a 5 day and it was a sticky bean. They have a lovely little 1 year old boy right now.

They are going to burst the cysts that grew because of the bcp in my R ovary tomorrow and explained that it's like IVF just shorter. No meds, no freezing and no sedation. Why why why?? If it hurts, you're going to hear me yowling over there in Britain or whereever you guys are lol


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies

Great stuff em how long u stimming for?I think im stimming for 2 weeks from thurs 

chase the 16th will come round very quick

Bettybee not long now 

2have4kids thats great info about the embryo transfer...fingers crossed we all get a 5 day one.Good luck for 2mo with your cysts hope its not too painful bless u 

Well ladies im just waiting :coffee: for :witch:to show her face its probably the first time ive actually wanted it to show.... for months u hope not to c it now all of a sudden i wanna c it :dohh:lol


----------



## xx Emily xx

They haven't said how long for, but I've got enough gonal f for 10 days if I take it at 150. 

I've got a scan on Monday. I can't believe it starts tomorrow!!

2have4kids -I hope you get on ok today and its not too painful

Trolley - hope af shows soon!! Feels strange saying that!

Chase - it'll come round soon Hun :)

Betty - one day less :) getting there!!

Em xxx


----------



## Divaparalgal

I found out last week that I was accepted into the IVF study trial. I have a lovely pap scheduled for tomorrow (since mine was a yr and 1 week ago - has to be within a year) and then I start. 

I am doing IVF with Invocell. It is a new technique where the egg and sperm are put into a device that is then put back in the mother for fertilization (instead of in a lab.) The results have been good. I am excited and nervous.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ohh diva that sounds exiting! Fingers crossed for you

Em xxx


----------



## Divaparalgal

Im really excited, but trying not too get too hopeful. I had a failed IVF cycle last year. Its hard to get my hopes up.


----------



## fayewest

Hello everyone,

Can I join you here? I start tomorrow (my wedding anniversary) on the long protocol, I ricochet between total calm and abject fear, it all feels so final and desperately scary! ;0( How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Diva ive never heard of that procedure looking forward to hearing all about it?

Faye dont worry u will be fine im on the long protocol once u get started u will get excited and once u done your first shot u will b proud of yourself!!


----------



## bettybee1

Diva- suppose that's like GIFT then ? 

Faye- welcome hunnie 

Trolley - hope your af arrives soon :D !!! 

Emily have you started stimming ? 

2have- you okay chick ??? Xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Diva that sounds interesting! Let us know how it goes with it.
Welcome Fayewest! Where are you then? Starting with the BCP or onto stims?
Bettybee, thanks for asking, it hurt and I cried but it's done and over with. They had 2 big fat vials of fluid from each 2am cyst...darned BCP!! The great new is that I have 9 follies in there, 4 left 5 right and that's 8 more than last Feb 2012 and 5 more than November. 

I've been taking DHEA and trying to lose weight and exercise LOADS to help my fertility and I think it's working. My bf is a nurse and she said that your hormones get really bogged down with any extra fat you have on your body so I've been on a mission since Christmas to lose weight. I still have 30ish pounds left before I reach my goal but I'm feeling really great in the mean time. Haven't been able to fit these size 12 jeans for 6 years! I've taken a 2 week break and I'm going to get back exercising and eating well today. 

Started Suprefact today and thursday I start Gonal F and Luveris. I hope I get even more follies growing than the 9 showing. 9 is still a pretty small amount.

Bettybee, Em, Trolley & anyone I've missed, how's it going?


----------



## xx Emily xx

2have4kids - that's fab news about your follie count! :happydance: Got everything crossed that more grow :) Do you know how many days you are stimming for?

Betty - how are you? Where are you at with everything?

Faye - welcome, how long are you down regulating for?

Trolley - any sign of af?

Futuremommie - where are you at with the cycle now?

Diva - how your pap went ok. Have you now started? Are you down regulating?


I'm starting gonal f injections this evening! I'm on night at the mo so off to bed, but will be back later to let you know how I got on... Never done it before!

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies well af has showed up so still set for my scan 2mo i called the clinic today they said i should be starting stimming either friday or sunday will find out for defo 2mo eeek.

Em how did your first shot go?

2have4kids thats such good news im really pleased for u?

Bettybee hows it going?

Hows everyone doing where is everyone at now?

xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley that's fab news!

I haven't done if yet they said to do it between 6pm and 8pm.

I'm going to do it at 6 coz I leave for work at half 6.

Em xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

WOW, Em & Trolley, we're 1 day apart then. They put me down for 7 days dose at 450 gonal F and luveris and then a review/scan next Wed 17th to assess medication amount. Generally stimms for 14 days they said.

I'm supposed to do suprefact at 12 hour intervals ie 6am and 6pm and gonal + luveris between 1-5pm. Will do at 5pm when I get home from work. I guess that means NO overtime for me in the next 2 weeks! I hear most ladies in britain are cleared to do all of the injections in the evening all at once. Wonder why it's so different all the time?


----------



## Chaseizzy

Trolley fab news !!! 

Good luck the rest of you ladies that are starting stimming!! 

I'm still waiting for the16th and hopefully AF will show soon!! I am going to ask when I go if I can have 2 put back if I'm lucky enough to ave 2 and hopefully I get a 5 day transfer.

Welcome fayewest I'm onlong protocol too you will be fine once you get in the swing of it!!

Hope everyone else is ok!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Em - hope your 1st injection goes okay chicken !! ;) let us no 


Trolley- yippee for AF hope you can stim on Friday !! 


2have - bloody hell you medication sounds like a right schedule I've only gotta take one injection !!!!! Then 2 when follie are 11mm till EC !!! Sound like your on a high dose aswell !!! 


Chase - is 16tg when you start stimming ? Xx


----------



## fayewest

Hi everyone, 

Thanks so much for the warm welcome, I started today on the norethisterone for seven days and I start sniffing on Friday. Feels weird starting today on the day that Bob Edwards dies. My sis did IVF and had a totally different set up, it doesnt make sense, surely there is 1 best way, that they all should be using? 

What is everyone else doing? x


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi bettybee if AF comes before the 16th I have to go for bloods and scan on that day if my AF doesn't show then I call them and I will prob carry on with the buserelin, I think they give me a date for stimming when I go on the 16 th if all go's to plan.

Hope that explains it I'm rambling!! Ha xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :) room for one more???


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi scerena welcome!! 

Where are you in your cycle??


----------



## bettybee1

Hey Screana !!!! Where all on v simlair schedules :D !!!!! X


----------



## scerena

*chaseizzy* hey, I'm on bcps at the moment, I have my pill scan tomorrow, if everything is ok I will stop bcps tomorrow and start DR (nasal spray) and then Stims next week sometime around the 18th... 
Just got to hope all is well at ,y scan tomorrow NO cysts etc!!!
I'm doing an egg sharing cycle :)


----------



## scerena

*betty* now we can talk on two threads and our journals :haha:


----------



## bettybee1

Haha!! ^^^^^ sound mad don't we lol hahahahhaha!!!!!! X


----------



## scerena

:haha: Yeh I do think we are a bit crazy :loopy: at least we won't miss any updates this way :)


----------



## Chaseizzy

Scerena good luck with your scan tomorrow!!!  x


----------



## scerena

Thanks *chaseizzy* won't be long until the 16th for you!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

scerena are you sharing your eggs or are you getting eggs that are shared? Welcome :flower:


----------



## scerena

*2have4kids* :hi: I'm sharing my eggs with a recipient :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies 

(Hey scerena!!)

Well injection last night wasn't too bad!! I was expecting worse!!!

Hope you're all ok

Em xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Ems glad to hear :happydance:
Scerena that's very generous of you, do they give you anything for that? We still have yet to be able to get eggs in Canada, you'd need to recruit a friend to go through IVF and PAY for them to do the procedure to have someone else's eggs. Or we can buy them from the USA but it's expensive. We really need to learn from Britains' system, North America could learn a thing or two!

I start all 4 jabs today: 6am suprefact, 5pm Gonal F & luveris, 6pm suprefact. Have to make sure I leave on time today to get home for 5pm!


----------



## scerena

Scan was fine :) I start nasal spray tonight :) 
Took my last bcp today so will wait for af and then start my stims next week sometime (probs thurs) :)

Got all my meds it all feels so real now :happydance:

*em* hey Hun :) glad you found your injection okay :) you'll be a pro in no time :hugs:

*2have4kids* today knowing how happy my recipient will be when she gets her call to start her nasal spray has put a smile on my face :)
We get our IVF at a cheaper cost :) 

You're on A LOT of jabs bless you :hugs:


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies

Em well done with your first jab!!!

Scerena great news about your scan!!

2have4 good luck with he jabs that is an awful lot hope your ok!!

I'm just wondering will AF come as normal while I'm injecting the buserelin ? I would normally be due tomorrow and I have no sign of arrival!! 

Hope everyone else is ok!!! 

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

I think so chaseizzy, I'm still having mine and it went right through the pill. I thought you had to stop the pill for it to come, apparently not. The Burselin regulates your LH surge making it impossible for your body to have it's own surge.

Scerena yes it is a great feeling to help others out...best medicine ever! And good on you for doing so, glad to hear you get a little financial reward from it too, wish they had that here (not that it would benefit me as I'll be a low responder but I like the program). 

Trolly 1 more sleep till you stim!!

Bettybee & Em you ladies hangin in there?

Fayewest: I think they do the protocol based on your age, history, hormone levels and follie counts. It's very individualized, also some doctors have fav protocols too. Certain protocols help with egg quality but don't produce alot of eggs, my protocol is all about producing more eggs (diminished reserve flare protocol). What one did your sister have?


----------



## FutureMommie

I was so busy with work and so exhausted afterwards that I haven't posted but here goes! My Re was able to see both my ovaries Monday by abdominal ultrasound! He realized that the fibroids had pushed my ovaries up really high but he wanted to proceed with the retrieval and he would retrieve them abdomially so I triggered Monday and had my ER this morning at 8:30. I'm home now and really sore , he retrieved 7 eggs and he was so excited. Today I found out 4 fertilized and now we wait until Saturday to check on them again and see if we can wait until day 5 to give them the best chance, so hopefully ET will be Monday!!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

futuremommy this is great news! It's amazing where technology has taken us...abdominally? Relax & kick your feet up, I hear a hot water bottle helps with pain and will heal you faster too.
Can't wait to hear how those little blasts are making out :happydance:


----------



## scerena

*futuremommie* 7 eggs is great and 4 fertilised :) brilliant news :) fx'd they make it to Monday :)

*2have4kids* hopefully they will have the programme where you are soon to help ladies :)


*chaseizzy* hopefully af will not be too long :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hows everyone i had my down reg scan today all is good the lining of my womb is thin and ovaries are quiet so i start stimming 2mo on gonal f of 112.5iu aswel as 50 buserilin my next scan is the 17th to see how my follicle r growing eeek.Today they also performed a trial ET on my is was fine just like a smear really just not as painful tbh...

Em glad your first shot went ok

Hi scerena great news about your scan 

Chaseizzy my af was nearly a day late apparently its normal when taking the buserilin 

2have4kids we got our scans on the same day yay 

Futuremommie thats fantastic news how exciting 

Betty hows u?

Hows everyone else??

Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## bettybee1

Glad everyone seems too moving in the right direction :) 

Future mommie- glad 4 have fertilzed hope you get too day 5 !!! :D !!! 

Em - glad your 1st injection went okay xx

Hey everyone else !!!

I had a major night mare last note that I went too do my injection and it broke in my tummy then went too do another one and I pulled it out too quick argh hope that doesn't happen in real life lol x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - when are you starting injections?

Trolley- what time are you injecting today? Exiting stuff!!

Future - fab news about eggs! Got everything crossed for you!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

am waiting on AF Em she should be here earliest monday but probs tues or wed so just a waiting came xxxx


----------



## FutureMommie

Thanks everyone, I will keep you posted, I will know how they are doing tomorrow.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Future - looking forward to your update! How you feeling?

2have4kids - how you doing hun!? Where you at with you're cycle?

Betty - not long then! Come on Af!!!


I've just done 3rd jab, wasn't too bad :) can't feel anything in my ovaries yet, been a little headachy today though. Tried to sleep it off but it's not worked.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Ano hurry up af !!! 3rd jab wahoo !!! 

When is your tracking scan ? X


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies 

Thank you for all the AF info most appreciated !!! I have slight cramping today so I'm hoping that's a sign!! 

Hope your all doing ok!! 

How do you do your info thingy's at the bottom of your posts??? I'm rubbish with technology!!! 

Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

^ if you go into your user Cp then look on the left side you will see change avatar(profile pic) then you will see change signature that's what you need too go on xxxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Thanks bettybee !!! 

Hope your ok xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Fab thanks are you ?? Xxx


----------



## scerena

*em* glad that your 3rd injection was better :hugs:

*trolley* great news about your scan :) glad you can get going today :)

*betty* I hope that you NEVER have injections like that!!! I'm sure you won't!!! What a horrible nightmare!!!

*futureMommie* I hope that your embies are doing real good :hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scerena - how was the nasal spray? Did it feel weird?

Betty - scan is Monday morning :)

Chase - are you waiting for Af now? What happens when she arrives?

Em xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Betty yep I'm good just gave the signature a bash so I hope it comes out ok!! 

Em yes waiting or AF then I'm due for my scan on the 16th and I'm hoping they will let me know when I can start stimming!! 

How are you getting on?? 

Xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

I will get an update on the embies tomorrow so that I will know if transfer will be Sunday or Monday, we are hoping for Monday which is day 5. I'm still extremely sore, and swollen, a word of advice, after you have your ET take atleast 3 days off to rest and recoup, I only took off one day, the day of the procedure!


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkkk can't wait too find out how many follies are growing ? How big should they be by then ?? Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, hows everyone?
Em - sorry to hear about your feeling rubbish, drink loads of water - there's lots of drugs running through our systems, tea + water + rest up :hugs: Glad to hear your jabs are going ok now!!
Trolley that exciting :woohoo: Let us know how your jabs go! I'm glad it wasn't painful for you :)
Bettybee, it won't happen like that in real life, things will work out just fine. I had a dream last night that someone broke in my new front door. We got a keypad lock & new front door and sometimes it doesn't catch and swings open. I've asked the door installer to come push the doors closer together so the latch is always tight. It's crazy how these things work their way into our dreams.
Chaseizzy & Scerena how's everything with you ladies?
Futuremommy, I'm SO looking forward to your update toorrow :happydance:

AFM, woke today (day off) to do suprefact @6am couldn't get back to sleep:wacko: Just about to get my butt out of bed and get to the gym. Been researching reno stuff, we're doing a shower that needs a very small toilet. Who knew that stuff is so complicated :shrug: Will pop over to look at some tiles and then back for 5&6pm to do jabs :juggle:


----------



## Chaseizzy

Future wishing you luck for tomorrow !!! 

2have4 I'm ok a bit crampy waiting or AF to show. Hope your jabs are going ok!! 

Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Bloody hell chase ^^^ looking at your siggy you have being threw the mill I was only 11 in 2004 wow !!! Bless ur heart !! Have you taken breaks whilst trying xx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi Betty yeah its been a tough road i never thought we would get to this point!!! No breaks still just carried on trying hoping for a natural BFP and not a sniff!!!

Not sure if I had done that signature thing right I'm so rubbish at technology!!! thanks or your help!! 

Xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies so now im on busererilin 50 and now gonal f 112.5...em i do my injections at 10pm just before bed just incase i had any side effects i would then sleep it off when do u do yours?

Hows eveyones sniffing and injecting going??We sound like proper druggies...but we actually are ha ha 

Future wow gl for 2mo bet u cant wait now

Hope everyone is ok im sorry i cant keep up with all the posts ha ha will have to go back xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Future - any news hun? Thinking bout you xx

Trolley - I'm injecting at 6pm. The clinic said between 6 and 8, 6 suits me better coz I leave for work at 6.30 when I'm on nights. 

Betty - no idea how big they should be, they haven't said anything yet

Em xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Morning ladies

Hope your all doing ok!!

My AF showed yesterday so everything is on track for my scan on tues, roll on the next stage of this journey I am feeling quite excited!!! 

Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Fab news chase! Not long now!! 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Great news !!! Wish my Af would hurry up !! Have no signs yet what so ever my temps stil sky high bleeughh !!! Stopped my progestrone 3 days ago an all !!! Argh!!! 

Emily- is your scan tmro xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Morning Betty! Yep scan is tomorrow! I'm really nervous cz can't feel anything!! 

Hope Af shows soon!! 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

awww dont be nervous i think they will only be around 11mm so it wuldbt give you much pain yet i think its around egg collection when you start too get bloating etc.

am exited for you too see how many follie you have ekkkk xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I just don't want to be disappointed!
Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

yeah of course you don't but if you dont have many follies they will up your dosage :)xxxxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Thanks girls!! 

Betty I hope your feeling better soon!!! 

Em hope your scan goes well tomorrow I'm sure everything will be fine!! 

Xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks ladies, I'm glad my scan is early tomorrow else I'd be going mad!

Em xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Em I know how you feel, it's day 4 of stims and all I feel are some headaches. Nothing twinging down there at all. I do want lots of follies, very nervous!

I can't wait to hear about your scan, gl girly!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks 2have4kids :) just taken number 5. Was least painful by far..yay!!
Will be leaving at 6.20 tomorrow morning to go for scan :)
Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Ems gl for youe scan 2mo fingers crossed for u.

Chase im pleased your af is all on time yay.

2havekids is your scan on thursday?

Betty hang in there with af whens it due?

Hows everyone else going?

Im ok apart from having some horrible nitemares...;( xx


----------



## bettybee1

2 have - sorry about your headaches :(

Em- glad your 5th injection was better :D !!! Ekkkk am exited for your scan what time is it ? 

Trolley- where you upto now ?? 


My af is due anytime from today hoping it hurries up !!!! Argh!!! X


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies :)

*em* gl tomorrow :hugs:

*betty* hope af shows soon :hugs: 

*2have4kids* when is your scan??

*Trolley_Dolly* sorry you're having nightmares, hope they stop soon :hugs:

:hi: to anyone I missed :hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - 8.30am!! Got a 2hr drive to get there too!

Future - hope ur doing ok hun, if I remember rightly today was one of the possible days for et? Thinking bout you xx

Scerena - have you got a scan before injections start?

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*em* nope Hun, I had my scan to check for cysts and my lining thurs as was on bcps, now I'm not on them I get a withdrawal bleed and then straight onto Stims on thurs :)

My clinic is two hours away too, but so worth it if we get our bfps right :)


----------



## bettybee1

Geeeez feel sorry for you ladies driving 2 hours so glad am satellite through my nhs hospital only have too travel 1.45 min away for ec&et !! 
Bless ya both!!!!

Have you ladies told work your having ivf ?? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

I have, I work shifts and need to be able to swap around. Also it can be really emotional so I need support if my colleagues. I'm also not helping with X-rays at the moment!

I'm really glad I've told them. They have been so lovely about it. 

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* yes I told work, they're fine with it, not sure how we are going to work the time off yet regarding pay etc ill be speaking with them this week :)

I thought I'd mind the journey but I don't I think it's because the clinic is tons better than my old one :)


----------



## bettybee1

Oh I haven't even told work :/ Iam doing home care now tho so for my app ultrasoud I'll be able too drop in between calls but EC & et am Gunna have too phone in sickb:/ xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

What do you do scerena?

I'm just swapping shifts around and Ill take annual leave if I need to

Em xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

I told my boss and he suggested I take holiday time to covert the leave lol. I laughed at him and told him it's like any other surgery - there's required recovery time. He's such a douchebag, he let one of the male designers go to ALL of his wife's IVF apps w/o making up the time and he expects me to document my time! My leave will be paid & short term medical leave.
Serena my scan is Wed. Hope you ladies had a great weekend!


----------



## bettybee1

Asif 2have that's probley what my work would do haha !!! But I work 4on 4 off anyway do hopefully my et falls in between that time and I can chill !!! And UNi don't really ask for a reason when your off so I'll easily b able too get time off there x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Had my scan. I've got 4 follies over 10mm and some smaller. The clinic are happy with that cz I've only had 5 gonal f shots.

I'm going back for scan on thurs then fingers crossed will trigger on sat.

Starting cetrotide tomorrow too.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

that fab news em do you know how many smaller ones you have? thursday asif they dont scan you sooner my hosptial do scans daily or everyother day from the 1st scan :0 
ekkk xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Congratz em yay... i got my first scan on wed morning and by then i will of had 6 gonal shots...fingers crossed eeek xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Trolly, I've got mine Wed morning too, I'll have had 6 shots as well. I can feel slight cramping now and then. Last night I sat with a hot pack over the region to help circulation. Hoping for loads of big healthy eggies. FX for us all!


----------



## bettybee1

Trolley & 2have - hope your scan goes well on Wednesday cant wait for your reports ekkk xxx


----------



## bettybee1

future- how are you doing sweetie ?? xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

2have4kids yay... im feeling some slight twinges down there which is good i hope somethings going on ;)fingers crossed for wed it cant come soon enough eeek...

Betty has af showed up yet??

xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Ha ha i like the way we r all impatient lol xx


----------



## bettybee1

iam extremely impatient not good haha!!!

NO AF yet bah!!!! temps still sky high !!!! and bfn so just waiting for it too drop!!!! x


----------



## 2have4kids

The few days we want AF to come quickly!


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies, major headaches and dehydration from the nasal spray :dohh: I start Stims on Thursday :) af showed today!

*em* yay things are looking good (I know I've said earlier already) :)

*trolley and 2have* good luck with your scans :hugs:

*betty* hope af shows ASAP!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Urghhh screna sorry your having side effects I can only !! Imagine bleeughh xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks *betty* it sucks!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Thought they started stims on cd2 ? Xxxx


----------



## scerena

I asked them the same question the other day... 
Nope not for me maybe because I'm egg sharing? I did say to them what if my af comes before and they said we keep to the schedule and do Stims on thurs- I think this is because I'm DR and my bleed isn't a real bleed its a withdrawal bleed from the pill... 

At my old clinic I use to do Stims on cd3, but here I was told to stick to the schedule it will be fine where I am DR... I trust them there I belong to a lister thread on another forum and so many got their bfps egg sharing so I trust what they're telling me to do, guess everywhere has their own way and maybe diff for egg sharing :shrug:


----------



## bettybee1

Well yeah off course it makes sense really egg sharing as you both have too be on the same point I think :/ won't make a diff anyway 

Iam abit worried about starting stimming on cd2 coz when I took clomid 2-6 I had follies then they disintegrated of summet :/ 
Where as when I take clomid 5-97-11 I ovulate perfectly 

Strange !! Haha x


----------



## scerena

Hun you will be fine, I found with Stims things grow steadily as you are taking Stims daily so they won't get smaller... If anything you will make more follicles whilst they're growing- I found my Stims cycles to go smoothly compared to clomid you will be fine Hun :hugs: :hugs:

I think I'm just abit later because of the egg sharing Hun :hugs: I swear people usually start Stims before...


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies 

Been for bloods today everything is fine I just carry on with the buserelin until the 26th then start stimming.

Hope everyone is ok 
Xx


----------



## scerena

*chaseizzy* brilliant news that your bloods came back fine :) I bet you cannot wait until the 22nd :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Fab news chase, not long now!!
Em xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi scerena how are you? 

I'm really excited about stimming although I'm feeling impatient and wish it was sooner!!! I start the menopur on the 26th then go for a scan on the 1st to see how I'm responding.

Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

Chaseizzy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Been for bloods today everything is fine I just carry on with the buserelin until the 26th then start stimming.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok
> Xx

:wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Chaseizzy

2have4 the happy dance made me smile thanks!!! How you getting on? 

Em hope your ok too

Betty how's you has AF shown yet? 

Trolley how's your eggs getting on? 

Sorry if I've missed anyone hope everyone is doing ok!!! 

Xxx


----------



## scerena

*chaseizzy* I'm doing good thanks :) Stims start thurs I'm using menopur also like you :) we are all cycling so close together :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

How's everyone getting on?

Scerena one more day till the jabs!!!!

I've got next scan tomorrow :) fingers crossed ive got more and bigger follies! Still can't really feel anything though!! 

Got a small bruise from last night's horrible cetrotide injection

Em xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, just got back from the u/s. Bad news, my follies aren't growing very well. 9 follies still but measuring .7, .7, .7 .6, .4, and ,6. That's usually what most people's baseline looks like! They said they are half of what they need for them to be for size and they'll give me 3 more days to see if they grow. They've switched me from Luveris to Menopur and I'm really really nervous now. I don't have options here in Canada for donor eggs, they just don't have programs like that and I really wanted to use our eggs (as we all do). I hope they grow, I was so pleased to have that many and now to find that they aren't growing as expected is devastating.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey hun, sorry to hear it wasn't as good as you wanted. Hopefully the new drugs will work better for you.
How many days into your stims were you hun?
Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Emily - good luck or scan :D 

Chase - great news about bloods :) 

2have- how long have you being stimming for ?? Hopefully the menpur will help your eggies !!! In the uk they normally use gonal f - menpour or pregoun never heard of what you have taking before ..... You might just be slow growing !!! Xxz


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty how you getting on? Where you at now? 
Em xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks everyone, it's been 6 days of stims so far.


----------



## bettybee1

Some people have too stim for 14days + sometimes 


Em- bloody waiting for my period too turn up my temps still high and hpt are bfn blah haha!


----------



## xx Emily xx

2have4kids - I only had 4 follicles 10-11mm after 5 injections. Suddenly today been feeling uncomfortable, but don't know whether its the follicles or not. They said sometimes they just pop up out of nowhere.

Betty - when was Af due?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Monday em !!!! Latest yesturday !! That's going of a natural cycle but I took progestrone and stopped 7days ago so I technically should have af by now :/


----------



## scerena

*2have4kids* good luck with your next scan :hugs: I hope the Menopur give your eggs the kick start that they need :hugs: I will be using Menopur to stim and have in the past (not IVF cycles) and I had a good response to it... Fx'd you do too :hugs:

*em* being uncomfortable is a good sign that your follicles are growing :) I can't wait to hear all about your scan :hugs:

*betty* fx'd af hurries the hell up :grr:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty we need a thread Af dance!!

:loopy: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo:

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies had my scan for responce to gonal and ive got my follie than my baseline got 8 on each side some of them r growing well about 10-11mm but still have some small one too my lining is ticking up nicely too next scan friday no change in drugs so think all is going well so far fingers crossed!!

2have pls dont feel down at least they r changing the drugs and i bet they will start growing fingers crossed for u dont worry xx

Em gl for 2mo eek!!xx

Betty u done a preggp test lol??xx

scerena congratz on the blood tests xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

sorry for my spelling its crap:dohh:....i got 8 follies on ecah side and my lining is thickening up :happydance:at the mo all going well :thumbup:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley that's fab! You're doing better than me!! 

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Ems dont worry u will be fine i can feel it in my bones gl for 2mo eeek...whens your ec??xx


----------



## scerena

I agree with *em* about the af dance I think *betty* you need to do the af dance :happydance:

*trolley_Dolly* you're doing fab :) how many days have you been stimming for??? I didn't have any loos tests done Hun :hugs:

*em* can't wait for your scan tomorrow :)

*betty* I hope that your af shows tomorrow Hun :hugs:

*2have* I really hope the change of drugs does the trick for you :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Trolley that's ace!!!!! Wahooo!!!! 

An hoping for af too come on you red bitch haha!!!!!:haha:


----------



## bettybee1

Oh trolley - I have done about 100 tests all bfn!!! Boo!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scan showed:
7 follicles over 10, biggest is 15.6. They need to be over 14 to be able to be fertilised.

Have to have another scan on sat. Lead follicle has to be 18 for me to be able to trigger.

Fingers crossed its 18+ so I can trigger sat

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley when is your ec?
Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Em thats great stuff woohoo....when do they think u mite have the ec?

They said at the moment its looking like wed earliest if not then defo friday next week if everything keeps going well next scan in the morning ;)

Betty u made me laugh hope that biatch shows soon lol.

Scerena sorry i easily get confused ooops.

2have whens your next scan hun?


----------



## xx Emily xx

If everything is ok on sat then ec could be Monday. I might have to do extra couple days gonal f if things aren't quite there on sat.

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Omg how exciting.... fingers crossed for us all eek xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm feeling really anxious about the scan, I just hope it has all grown enough :(

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Dont worry em....your responding well already also if they thought it was not going well they would of upd your drugs u will be fine chick xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm hoping I can have ec on Monday so I knw I won't have any appointments Thursday - got my grandad's funeral :cry:

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

em- good new about the scan :) fx'd there all big enough by saturday :) sorry about your grandad :9 xxxx

hows everyone else???


afm- still have no period !!! my temp dropped abit but i got up earlier so dont know argh!xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh em so sorry about your grandad :hugs: fingers crossed its monday chin up chick!!xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Hope cetrotide isn't too bad this evening, I've got to work tonight!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Have you had side effects from that cetriode my clinic have only give me enough meds too stim for 8days and 4 shots of cetroide:/ x


----------



## scerena

I start Stims tonight going to do them at 7.30 :)

*em* I wrote in your journal but I'm sure things will go okay Hun :hugs: :hugs: 
Sorry about your grandad Hun :hugs:

*trolley* EC next week :) time goes so quickly!!! How are you feeling???

*betty* I hope af hurries up :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Oh shit screna am totally up my own arse !!! Your stims of course !!!! Ekkk 

So your doing them at 7:30 every night ? Ek ekkk cxxxx


----------



## scerena

Hun you're NOT up your own arse!!! You're waiting on af to come I was the same so stressed out just wondering when don't feel like you're up your own arse because you're not :hugs: :hugs:

Yes I'm going to do my Stims at 7.30 every night :)


----------



## bettybee1

Iam haha !!! I thought earlier when I was driving about you doing ya stims then completely forgot :/ lol 
If my af comes tmro then I'll start stimmi sat morning I prefer morning too nighttime for some reason :/ jaja!! 

So your on 75mlu menpour ? Right ?? Xx


----------



## scerena

*betty* I done morning on my injectables cycles (different clinic) this time I was told evening after 7, guess depends on clinic and protocol maybe? Have they said to stim in the morning or anytime to you?
I use to prefer morning injections too :)

I'm on 150iu then 75iu menopur alternate days :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies

scerena im feeling ok thanx just abit achey in the ovaries so u can tell something is going on....first nite of your stimms eeek hope it went well?

Betty fingers crossed for sat!

2nd scan in the morning ladies will let u know how it goes fingers crossed xx


----------



## scerena

*trolley* yes my 1st stim went fine thanks :) sorry you're feeling achey but at least that means that things are going on :) gl with your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## bettybee1

They said anytime whatever's best for me :D 

I want my period :( hahahha!!! X


----------



## scerena

*betty* that's good then :) your af will be here real soon :hugs: we will still be cycle buddies as I'm estimated for EC on the 2nd which is two weeks today- whereas you're only doing 8days of Stims :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah lets hope sweetie :D !!!! Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - hope you're scan goes ok this morning, let us know!

Scerena - glad stim went ok!

Betty - it'll be your turn soon :hugs:

Future - how are you doing with the 2ww? 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hope scans okay trolley :) 

My AF has just arrived so I start stimming tmro :D !!! Ekkkk !! X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies scan went well....ive got 5 follies growing well atm...the lead follie is at 14 2 others r at 12 and the others are at 10...the little ones are growing too drugs still the same...so next scan on monday morning and i will find out if ec is on the wed or fri :happydance:

Betty finally yay...so chuffed u can start 2mo :happydance:

Em gl for your scan 2mo :hugs:

Scerena whens your scan??:happydance:

2have4kids r u ok hun??hope all is going well :hugs:

Futuremommie r u in the 2 week wait now??:happydance:

xx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeaaaahhh trolley 5 nice juicy follies hope your eC is weds ?!! Are you having a 5day transfer or 3 days ? X


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies :)

*betty* brilliant news :) cycle buddies :happydance:

*em* thanks, how are you???

*trolley* that's really good news about your scan :) EC next week how are you feeling??? My tracking scan is Monday Hun :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies im feeling ok thanx apart from achey and bloated which is expected....

i hope 5 follies r enough??Fingers crossed i get somemore....im excited but really anxious too....im not sure if its a 3 day or 5 day transfer i forgot to ask again i knew there was something else:dohh:... im still not sure if they r doing ivf or icsi untill they get my eggs and the dh :spermy:....just so wish it was next week already :brat:

How u ladies feeling at the mo??

xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies
I've got 7 follies over 13mm. Lead is 17mm, can't trigger tonight. Trigger will be Monday as long as today's bloods are fine. EC will be weds.
Got more gonal f and cetrotide for tonight and tomorrow. 
Em xxx


----------



## babywish05

Hello ladies. I had my er yesterday the 19th. I had 8 eggs retrieved. I wanted more but only got that amount. I am waiting for today's call to find out how they're doing. This is so nerve wracking and would love to join u ladies.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey hun

Congrats with the eggs 8 sounds good to me!

How many follicles did you have?

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey em thats great news ec on weds eeek....i mite be joining u i find out on monday eeek!

Hi babywish 8 is a great amount how r they getting on how exciting eeek!

Hows everyone else?xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Yay trolley!!! How you getting on with your stims? How many follies you expecting?

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies :)

*em* fab news that EC is next week how are you feeling??

*trolley* hope you're doing okay? Are you feeling heavy etc yet??

*babywish* welcome :) 8 eggs sound fab :)

Hi to anyone I missed :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey em ive got 5 that have grown more than the others so fingers crossed i get a couple more would be nice....we be the same yay...stims r fine actually apart from being bloated and achey....how r u?

Scerena im fine thanx feel bloated and achey how r u?

Hi to the rest of u ladies xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scerena - bit disappointed but ok thanks Hun. How are you? Are stims going ok?

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Em y u feel disappointed hun?


----------



## xx Emily xx

The plan was to trigger today, but follicles weren't big enough :(

Think I'm just tired and emotional. Every step of the way for the last 2 n half years, something has come up to delay things :cry:

I just hope there are eggs in the follicles 

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh em pls dont get to disheartened now...u have got this far huni u need to stay positive i know this treatment and process is an emotional rollercoaster but we r all going through it together so lets stick together and stay positive xx


----------



## scerena

*em* you're doing fab Hunni please don't be disappointed :hugs: 

*trolley* aw bless ya feeling bloated and achey :hugs: I bet that you can't wait for EC now :hugs:

I'm ok, still ill :( scan Monday...


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Whats makin u ill Scerena?


----------



## scerena

*trolley* I have a virus I went to my gp yesterday... Sucks its like my body knew I was about to do IVF :(


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks girls, hubby will be home in few hours, can't wait :)

Scerena hope you feel better soon Hun

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh bless u i hope u get better soon....i was the same i nearly had to call off ivf as i got a kidney infection but it cleared up just in the nick of time...

Chin up em xx


----------



## bettybee1

Baby - 8 eggs is good :) welcome 

Em- 7 is good too sorry you couldn't trigger hope they give the go ahead mon :) 

Trolley how are you ? 

How's future?? Haven't heard ought in a while ? 

How's everyone else screna you feeling better yet ??? 

Afm- 2nd injection this morning !!! Stung a lil !! Hoping it doing the trick tho my scan is we'd morning too exited !!! Ekkkk xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - I must have missed Af arriving!! Yay for stims!! When are you expecting to trigger?

Scerena - hope you're feeling better, gl with scan tomorrow :hugs:

Trolley - how you getting on with stims?

Hope everyone is doing fab!

I've just taken last gonal f!! Trigger tomorrow!! Just got to wait for my phonecall from clinic tomorrow pm.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

I think I'll trigger the 28th ish I'll know more on weds !!! They only give me 8vials of gonal f xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks ladies, I'm still unwell, maybe even worse... Will find out tomorrow what is safe to take as just paracetamol isn't working...

*em* bet you're glad to of taken your last gonal f :) can't wait for you to trigger tomorrow :happydance:

*betty* gl with your scan weds can't wait to hear all about it :) 

*trolley* thanks Hun :hugs: glad your infection cleared up in time :) how are you getting on??


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies how r u all?

I had a scan this morning i got 10 follies on my right and 8 on my left....i got 8 in total over 12mm...so i got another scan on wed should be starting to trigger then ready for egg collection on friday eeek....hormones have doubled...no wonder im full of spots and just want to eat chocolate ooops!!

Em have u got the go ahead to trigger...eeek how exciting!

Betty hows your injections and how u feeling on them?

Scerena im sorry u still feel poorly how did your scan go?

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah em how's today gone ?? 

Trolley 8 bigger ones is fab!!!! :) ekkk hope you can trigger weds woopp!!!! 


Am feeling okay just headaches but like you say spotty 3 massive hormonel spots have appeared on my face during the day lovely!!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley that's fab news!!! Well done follies!!

I'm triggering tonight at 11pm!! EC weds morning!!

I don't know what to expect after trigger, dunno if I'm supposed to feel any diff

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Em thats great news yay....i dunno either what the triggers do!!do u get a call on thursday about your eggs etc...do u know what transfer your doing yet?Or icsi or ivf?how exciting u feeling better now??xx

Betty i feel your pain the headaches done me in but at least your doing the short protocol....dont think i could do another long one argh xx


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkkk em 11pm wahooo!!! 

How many follies you have ? 

I think it can make you feel abit bloated etc. also sometimes people feel abit sick after but you shouldn't notice as you will be sleeping !! Bet your buzzing about Wednesday ! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Didn't have a scan today there were 7 on sat, not expecting any more

I don't know what happens after Ec will find out on weds I guess!

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Im so excited for u em our first bud to have her treatment yay xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Future is in her 2ww but she's not written on here since before EC 

I can't believe it's nearly here!!!

I'm so glad you girls are so close too, we can all drag each other through the 2ww!!

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*trolley* that's fab having 8 big follicles :happydance: bet you're excited!!! How exciting EC is Friday :)

Scan went OK, loads of little follicles, they said that's normal for 4 days of Stims. Got the call to do 150iu everyday, as before I was fpgoing 75iu and 150iu on alternate days... Next scan is weds...

*Em* I know that we spoke on other threads but gl with trigger tonight bet you're excited :happydance: can't wait for you to finally have your EC :)

I had trigger in previous cycles but not IVF, it's fine, I felt ovulation that's it, but obviously we won't be doing/feeling that...

*betty* cannot wait to hear all about your scan on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Big day on weds for lots of us with scans and EC and hopefully triggers!!

It'll be busier on here than usual!!

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Scerena glad your scan went well and good they r uping your dose no doubt that will speed up the growth :o)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Weds cant come soon enough eeek xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

How's everyone doing today? Anyone got anything exiting or are we all waiting for tomorrow?!! 

First day since stims started that I've got no jabs to do!!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hhaa you day off em !!! Am just working boring waiting for another girl too turn up as its a double call !!!! She friggin 20min late!!! Urghhhh !!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

What do you do Betty? 

I'm off this week, didn't need the hassle and stress!

I can't do my jeans up today, it's too uncomfy, hope that's a good sign

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

That's defo a good sign !! Ekkk

Home care hunnie !! Love it but hate the other staff they just don't give a shit!! But guess thats what comes along with us workers that get paid pebbles can't wait to be qualified 2nore weeks yeassssssshhh!!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Where are you going to work when you're qualified?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Got an interview soon on gyne ward it will be early preg unit and where they do term***tions etc so hoping I get it then am applying for midwifery in September :D !!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

How exiting! I work quite a lot with midwives :)

I'm soooo uncomfy :( there's lots of pulling going in there. I hope I don't ovulate early :(

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

You won't ovulte early hunnie the cetriode stops that happening :) !! Am not feeling anything yet only day 4 of stims scan in the morning Ekk


What time is your EC ?? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

I've gotta be there at 9 for EC at 10.30

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkkkkk !!!! V exiting are you doing isci ? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Plan is just IVF but they said they will look at hubby's count on the day and do ICSI if its not a good sample
Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah that's a good idea that's what they have told me but where going too just do isci becoz I don't wanna risk none fertlizin or something 


Are you nervous about EC ? Are you have sedation or ga ? X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Em massive good luck for 2mo i will have my fingers crossed for u both...im glad im not the only one whos bloated my stomach is huge:( xx

Betty and scerena good luck with your scans 2mo xx

Looking forward to hearing how everyone gets on exciting xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Morning ladies

Good luck with your scans today! Can't wait for your updates!

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*em* GOOD LUCK TODAY :happydance: can't wait to hear how you get on :)

*betty* good luck with your scan I'm sure you've got loads of big juicy follicles growing :)

*trolley* gl with your scan also, I hope you can trigger tonight fx'd :hugs:

Hi to anyone else I missed :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies just back from my scan i got 10 follies growing nicely...so im triggering 2nite at 8pm...no drugs 2mo...then egg collection 9am on friday so excited now:happydance:

How did u get on Em eeek hope your feeling ok :hugs:

Scerena and betty how did your scans go today fingers crossed they went well :happydance:

xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley that's fab!!!! Well done follies!!!

I got..... 9 eggs!!!!!! :wohoo:

Last time I had a scan I didn't even have 9 follicles!!

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Em 9 eggs thats amazing hun woohoo:yipee:so they tell u there and then....eeeek....so how was it and how r u feeling hun?xx


----------



## bettybee1

Trolley - 10 follies woop !!! That's fab news ekk

Emily- aw wow 9 eggs !!! That's fantastic !!! Bet your made up !!!! Hope you are feeling okay sweetie !!! How was the EC xxxx


Afm- scan was so so got in there she put dlido cam in then looked around and didn't measure ought nothing !!!! And said doesn't look like plights happening silly cow how does she know she didn't even measure them and some looked bigger than others etc. 

Anyway after it was done she was like docter will increase yor dose but he didn't want too so I was like okay . Then she asked me how much gonal I had left I was like a small drop left in the vial she was like can I see becoz I can't make up more till I see it's nearly empty she was like shouting why I didn't bring it I was like its in the fridge noone told me too bring that one just my up openend drugs !! Wat a bitch ! 

Then she was like we need too book an app for Friday then the receptionist was like we can do then she was like no not that early but the rest off the app were full I said I need the earliest as poss she said 8:30 I was like I need earlier or later she was like sorry but this is your app and you might be waiting round a while as we have too slot you in between !!! 

Don't think she cracked a smile once ! She proper talked down to me it was embarrassing as the room was full !!! I walked put crying wishing like wa there too tell her straight !! 

Anyway I phoned them back up and spoke too a diff nurse and shes changed my app now to 10:45 thank god!!! Hope i don't get that nurse again is made me feel so small and stupid ! !! Arghhhhh


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - sorry to hear your scan didn't go as well as you hoped. Sounds like it was more to do with the nurse though


EC was ok, it hurt A LOT cz they had to take the needle out then out it back in, the first time the needle went in it was so bad they gave me gas and air for the second time which took the edge off. I was awake for the whole thing and got to watch it on screen, also heard the embryologist shout through when there was an egg.

Em xx


----------



## scerena

*trolley* 10 follicles go you :happydance: gl and enjoy your injection free day to,or row, looking forward to finding out how many eggs you get Friday :)

*em* I know I said on the other thread but CONGRATS on the 9 eggs well done you :happydance:
OUCH it sounds painful bless you :hugs: are you still sore now?

*betty* I know we've spoke too, I'm glad you managed to g everything sorted :hugs: I hope hat come Friday we both have better progress :hugs: got everything crossed for us both :hugs:

For the ladies who haven't read my journal- 
Scan was OK loads of follicles but all still small, one was 11mm and lining thickening. Anyhow bloods come back ok, they have increased my dose to 225iu , nasal soray reduced to 1 spray twice a day and next scan is Friday...


----------



## bettybee1

Awww em !!! Ouch!!! What did they give you then for pain relief wise ? I have asked not too be sedated so I can be awake I just want pain relief !!! 

It's amazing being able too see and hear what's going on ekkkk !!!one step closer ?! Have they done icsi or just ivf xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah screna I really hope we have both have better progress silly follies!!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scerena - yep little but sore but I've got a hot water bottle and paracetamol if I need them. Don't worry too much about follicles being small. My last scan showed only 7 follicles big enough, but others must have shot up at the end for me to end up with 9 eggs

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - I had a diclofenac suppository then a pethidine injection and gas and air in theatre.

From what we gather just IVF

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*em* I'm glad you've got pain relief if you need it :hugs: :hugs: thanks, I feel a but better know my dose has been increased fx'd they start behaving and growing now!!!

*betty* fx'd for the both of us :hugs: HURRY UP FRIDAY!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Oooo I hope they just give me that !!! Lol !!!! Are you bleeding a lot ? X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hows it all going 

Em do u get the call today about how many of your eggies fertilised etc eeek exciting....

Betty im sorry u had a horrible nurse if u get her again i would ask to see a different nurse if u can....this should be a happy positive time and u dont need crap like that from a horrible cow bag...

Scerena im very pleased your scan went well and having more drugs is a good thing will get them follies growing
Ladies dont worry about your follies like em mine were all small at first still some are but the final trigger shot brings them out even more.

Im feeling mixed emotions about egg collection 2mo dont want to feel any pain but also excited its come round so quick...

So friday is another big day :)

xxx


----------



## scerena

*Trolley* thanks :hugs: I'm hoping this higher dose starts to give them a boost!!! Not long now for you :) what pain relief are you having???? I'm so hoping hat you get tons of eggs!!!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Thanx scerena i hope so too.....im being sedated which is best for me tbh...sounds abit painful :/ dont think i had a choice anyways!

Em were you sedated??


----------



## scerena

*trolley* aw that's good being sedated at least you won't remember any pain IF you feel any :hugs: I have to have light GA as that's how they do it at my clinic which I am happy about also :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Yeah thank god:)im still nervous and anxious but at least its first thing in the morning....so u got another scan 2mo yay when they looking at egg collection for u?


----------



## scerena

*trolley* I know I will be nervous too :dohh: you will do good and like you said you won't have to worry about it all morning :hugs: can't wait to see how many eggs you get :)

Yes scan tomorrow, hoping things are growing now... EC was meant to be next thurs, but the way my follicles are growing I'm not sure thinking it might be later... We will see... :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh fingers crossed for us all....im sure u will find out more after your scan 2mo come on follies...

Fingers crossed i get some eggs :)


----------



## bettybee1

How everyone doing ??? 

Emily hope your fertilisation report is okay sweetie xxx


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well, sorry I committed the cardinal sin of signing up to the group and then going awol, just been a bit emotional these last few days. I am loving catching up on all your news and getting some encouragement and positivity from your posts.

I had a blood test today, should start stimms tomorrow but as yet have not properly come on my period so just waiting to hear what the nurse has to say, she had said no news and so get going, it doesnt seem right though but I guess it must be.

How is everyone, all the love and luck in the world to you all xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

4 fertilised... Bit disappointed :(

Got to phone at 9.30 tomorrow morning, if all is still good will continue for a 5day blast

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry only 4 fertilzed :( !! It's still better than none tho think when you get 9 eggs you hope that all of them or 7-8 will fertilze !! I hope all make it too blast !!!! For you hunnie xxxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Faye gl i hope u can get started with your stimming 2mo....

Em 4 is better than non i know its worrying but stay calm and positive it only takes one...how many r u gonna put back?

Betty whens your next scan?


----------



## bettybee1

My next scan is tmro at 10:45 very nervous as the 1st scan wasn't very good so hoping I have follies growing otherwise my dose will be upped ! Blah! I have only had 6 shots! 

When did you have your 1st scan ?? 

Is your EC tmro x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

My 1st scan was the 11th feels like ages away....
Good luck with yours have u had aches and twinges i had this through out so i knew alot was going on....had it all day today probs from the trigger getting ready for EC 2mo....feeling nervous and excited eeek


----------



## xx Emily xx

Only having 1 put back :( wish I could have 2

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Nope I have had no pains nothing zlicth !! Humbug !!!! We will find out tmro eh !! 

Ekkkk wishing you a the best for tmro !!! 


Emily are you sleffunding x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Nope nhs funded. If I was self funded I would stamp my feet!!


Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Em y will they not put 2 back??I think its your choice huni....2 of my friends who have had ivf have told me that u should put 2 back on every go


----------



## MMW430

What is nhs?


----------



## bettybee1

No trolley if your nhs funded you can't say jack !! About ought they dertermine everything !!! Xxxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

MMW430 said:


> I'm an anxious person just in general. Maybe some one can calm my worries? I started Follistim last Saturday, had a scan/bloodwork on Tuesday, the estrogen level was 400. I had another scan/bloodwork today, and it shot all the way up to 1100. I've been told to knock the follistim down from 150 to 75, and I have to go for another scan/bloodwork tomorrow. The nurse wouldn't tell me if I should be worried, just kept repeating that I had some good follicles, and they were all the same size. So of course because she couldn't tell me if I should worry or not, I'm beyond worried.

MMW dont be worried as long as they are correcting your dose of drugs and your follies are growing u will be fine they deal with this kind of thing everyday so try not to worry and trust what they r doing...good luck with your scan 2mo let me know how u get on :winkwink:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

I cant believe the nhs make that choice for u very disapointing....i want 2:(


----------



## scerena

*em* I know we spoke on the other thread Hun but don't be disheartened all the. Four eggs might be real strong and make it to blast :hugs: was this IVF or ICSI??

*betty* I know we spoke too but wishing you all the luck for tomorrow :hugs:

*trolley* hoping all goes well tomorrow and that you get loads of eggs :hugs:

:hi: to anyone that I missed :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Good luck to all u ladies 2mo xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck today trolley & screna xxx


----------



## scerena

Gl today *betty * :hugs:

*trolley* thinking of you today!!! Hope you get some nice eggs :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty and scerena good luck with your scans today! Hope your follies are growing nicely!

Trolley good luck with EC can't wait to hear how many eggs you've got!

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Sorry only 4 fertilised but thats four potential little people, thinking of you xx


----------



## fayewest

Em - Our pct only let you put one back too, if they are A grade, if they are B grade they let you put back 2. Its insane that each clinic has a different policy, surely there is an optimum performance protocol that we should all be using! Surely 2 eggs is 50 50 on each.

I questioned my doctor she just ended up being very dismissive about it and rude, stating that they are the professional blah, blah. blah! Don't speak to all these women on forums etc ...!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye - frustrating isn't it!!

How's everyone's day been? 

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

Hey *em* how are you today???? Hope you're okay? :hugs:

*trolley* hope EC went okay :hugs: 

*betty* hope you're okay Hun :hugs: 

Afm- Well good news at last today :)
8 growing big and 10-15 smaller ones she said we might have more come Monday with this dose so fx'd!!!
Lining already 8mm they like it over 7.5mm here for IVF! 
Things are finally working they were happy and so am I :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm better today thanks hun

All 4 embryos growing well, have to phone late morning tomorrow and if all is well ill have transfer on Monday.

Fab news bout your follies :happydance:

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*em* so glad that all four embies are growing really nice :) I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks hun :)

Any idea on when your trigger will be?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Am Glad Your embies are growing well too :)

My scan was shit today my biggest follie was around 8mm they have up ed my dose too 225mlu I go back on Monday :D !!!! Till holding out a lil hope as most women don't even go for tracking scan till cd8 off stims anyway !!! And I have only had 6 days!!! X


----------



## scerena

*em* not sure estimated EC would be Thursday, I will know more on Monday I guess :)

*betty* I think on Monday them 8mm follicles will have grown I bet you have loads come Monday :hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

I agree Betty, I'm sure they will suddenly grow huge!

Ooh scerena so trigger could be tues!! Eeek! Exiting stuff not long now!!

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies thanx for all the nice well wishes....I'm abit in agony tbh with u....can't stand up straight and feel like I have a stich in both my sides &#55357;&#56862;but it was worth it we got 10 eggs and we r doing icsi find out 2mo about how many have made it...fingers crossed!!
Hows u all?xxx


----------



## scerena

*em* hopefully fx'd! They've given me enough meds until tues today, guess we will see what Mondays scan says :shrug:

*trolley* oh you poor thing :hugs: so sorry to hear that you're in pain :hugs: :hugs: I hope that the pain eases real soon for you :hugs: 

Well done on getting 10 eggs I look forward to hearing your fertilisation report tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Em really pleased u got 4 lovely embies growing....Betty and scerena I'm sure your follies will start growing over this weekend roll on Monday for u both xxx


----------



## scerena

*trolley* thanks Hun mine are growing now jus hoping a couple more catch up fx'd :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

They will dont worry...:)I will let u know 2mo how many fertilised I'm off to bed now I'm in agony xx


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats trolley on 10eggies ekk can't wait for your update tmro :) get some rest !!!! Hit water bottle :) xxxx


Em glad all 4 are doing well :D !!! 


Yeah trolley it's just my lil stubborn buggers that ain't growing !!! X


----------



## scerena

*betty* mine weren't growing at second scan I'm sure the weekend and higher dose will show you some lovely follicles :)


----------



## bettybee1

Hopefully but not holding out much hope can't do with being upset about it really the whole process is pissing me off !! Lol the nurses treat you like a number and explain nada . Tbh this is the most relaxed I have felt since I have being ttc becoz I have got too the stage where am like wtf !!! As everything seems too be negative :/ am just being moody about it all my head is focusing on my UNi work & working at the mo not at home much too think about ttc which I suppose is for the best. I really won't b surprised iff Monday doesnt show much :/ !!!! I just wish they had increased my dose too 300mlu! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - I know it's hard but try to keep positive, it's still early, I had stims for 12 days and the clinic said I could have had 14. You don't want everything to suddenly shoot up and give yourself ohss with a high dose. Come on little follies!

Trolley - 10 eggs!!! That's fab!! Sorry to hear you were in pain afterwards hun, hope you managed to get a good nights sleep. What time are you phoning today?

Scerena - hope you're feeling ok hun, keep growing follies!!

I'm phoning about 11ish today. It'll either be EC today or ill be given an appointment for EC on Monday. Come on embies!!!

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies well i had the worst nite ever been up most of it....im in alot of pain still feels like major wind/stitch pain i couldnt stand up straight yesterday but today i can but still walking very slowly....i spoke with the clinic they told me to rest n take nurofen and eat high protein food...so looks like another jim jam day for me:cry:felt sorry for myself in the nite drew me to tears dh didnt know what to do bless him.....anyways on a happier note i had the call...8 eggs were fertilised and 6 have survived :happydance: and im having a 5 day blast on wed my birthday :happydance:hope they stay stong till then will b the best birthday present ever....

Scerena and betty come on follies i bet u get a nice surprise on monday :hugs:

Em very chuffed for u having 4 embies have u had a call about ET yet eeek :hugs:

xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Yay trolley that's fab news hun! How many are to having put back?

All 4 of my embryos are doing well :happydance: ET will be on Monday, I have to phone in half an hour to be told what time to go in. Fingers crossed its early afternoon. If its late then hubby won't be able to come :(

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

em Yay im really happy all 4 are doing well and u r having et on moday yay i hope hubby can go with u too....can u call to check up on the little embies??Atm they only want to put one back but im going to try and put my foot down and get 2 god loves a tryer it is my birthday after all....but dont think that will make a difference lol xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Haha worth a try!

I was told to phone once a day but not tomorrow. They won't check them in day 4 cz it's a very delicate part of the development apparently and they don't want to disturb it.

ET is at 12.45 Monday so hubby can come :)

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh em thats really interesting they didnt tell me i could call and check up on them....i like it...its sweet ahhh...think i will call on monday then :)

So happy your hubby can go...its sounds like such an wonderful experience on that day...yay how exciting xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

The clinic told me to call because things change daily and we needed to know when I was having the transfer. 2 more sleeps!!

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Em one more sleep yay good luck for ET 2mo how exciting.....looking forward to hearing how it goes eeeek!

Betty and scerena good luck for your scans 2mo!!

Im gonna call the clnic 2mo and c how my embies r doing fingers crossed they r going strong xx


----------



## bettybee1

Good news on embie ladies :D !!!! Good luck for tmro em :D !!!!! 

Scan Tnro hoping for some progress !!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Another big day tomorrow then! Funny how we all have important things on the same days!!

1 more sleep ladies!!

What time are your scans Betty and Scerena?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Anoo haha!! Our cycles have being very close!!! 

My scan is at 10:50 :D !!! Have too slot it in between calls lol hopes it good news and my follies are growing :D !!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Fingers crossed hun! How you feeling?
Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

I have pain sometimes in my pelvic area but working 7-6 all day on my feet I alway have pain so not really sure 

Today I have felt abit sicky and Yucky hoping that's coz my estrogen has rose but not banking on it :/ x


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies :) 

*em* can wait for you to be PUPO :hugs: my scan is at 10 tomorrow Hun :hugs:

*betty* gl with your scan tomorrow :hugs: I have a feeling things will be progressing on your new dose fx'd!!!

*trolley* I can't wait to hear how your embies are doing :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Good luck tomorrow ladies! Looking forward to hearing some fab follie news and exiting embryo news :)

Ill be checking in tomorrow morning as my appointment isn't till 12.45

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies

How's everyone gettin on? I'm officially pupo!!!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

congrats on being PUPO how many did you have put back is their any too freeze ekkkk 

are you waiting too otd to test or are you testing trigger out etc. x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Just one back in. Have to phone tomorrow to find out if the others are ok to freeze.

I'm supposed to test on 12th but I'm gunna do it on 10th.

What time is your scan Betty? 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

ahh okay hunnie :) bet your exited now !! how was the procedure ?

gosh dont know how you can wait that long lol xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Loads easier than EC! We got to see it on screen which was lovely!

I feel bit sick now though. And like I need a wee although been many times!!!

I'm raging now though, I'm sat in the car waiting for hubby whose in sainsburys, and a girl has just walked past me with a toddler and a baby, chuffing on a cigarette breathing all over the baby. Grrrr that grips me.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Oh Ano em I hate it when people do that!! It's horrible !!! If the need a cigarette wait till your kids are in bed or when someone else has got them people who do that's are normally the ones who have smoked there whole pregnancy! C


----------



## xx Emily xx

Have you had ur scan yet hun?

Trolley have you phoned for an update?

Scerena hope ur feeling more positive

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah had it this morning I have 5 ready follies on my right !! My left they abit smaller she didn't count them and didnt give me the sizes but said I was doing excellent for where is was at and big improvement from Friday :D should b having EC around Friday /Saturday !!! Fx'd !!!! Xxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Omg Hun that's fab!! Knew you'd be fine!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks I know I literally went in saying are you Gunna cancel my cycle coz I've felt no pain !! And she was like don't b silly haha!!! We don't cancel till you have stemmed for 3weeks haha!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Aww bless ya! All good news for you today then! When is your next scan?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

My scan is weds chick !!! Hoping I have more big follies my left ovary looks abit lazy loads of tiny ones but no ones over 14mm yet !!! X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies hope your all good some great news on here yay

Congrats em on ET...whats pupo mean?

Betty glad your follies are responding 

Scerena how was your scan?

I called the clinic today still got 6 embies growing 2mo is the transitional day so they have to be left alone so we find out on wed how many have made it fxd xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!! 

Fab news about your embies Hun!! Can't wait for you ET on weds! It's a breeze compared to EC!

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*Em* I know I already said on the other thread but CONGRATS on being PUPO :happydance:

*Betty* yay! Can't wait for your scan weds! our EC is so close :)

*trolley* sounds like your embies are doing great :) scan went fine thanks, 9 big follicles and loads at 10mm, stimming on same dose tonight and have another scan tomorrow to see if any of the 10mm start growing. EC will be thurs/Friday, they said more likely Friday :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies....i love PUPO Em....thats so cool im so chuffed for u :thumbup:he he 

Betty and scerena your follies r growing great yay so pleased for u both :happydance:



Weds another big day for us all again yay....we got our wedding anniversary 2mo so going to stay in a cheeky little hotel then my bday wed when i get should hopefully get the best birthday present eva :happydance:

xxx


----------



## scerena

*trolley* sounds lovely Hun :) enjoy :) what a lovely birthday present :happydance:

Thanks Hun, I've got to get 8 or more eggs to share my eggs, so hoping I do!!!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Eeee thx scerena.... EC this week for defo for u though huni yay how exciting xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley you'll be PUPO on weds!!! 

Lovely bday pressie! Not many people get given an embryo for their birthday!!

Em xxx


----------



## babywish05

ladies you have good follies coming along :thumbup:

I am currently 5dp5dt and i gave in and tested. I got my bfp :happydance:


----------



## scerena

*babywish05* yay congratulations :wohoo: :happydance: have a h&h 9 months :)

*trolley* thanks, today I've woke up nervous about EC- will I be in a lot of pain???

*em* how's your fist morning waking up PUPO???!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Babywish - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :Wohoo: How exiting! Hope it's a lovely sticky for you :hugs:

Scerena - Good luck with scan today!! Keep positive!!!

Trolley - Happy Anniversary!! Hope you have a lovely relaxing day!

Betty - hope you're doing ok, how are injections going?

I'm finding being PUPO quite stressful tbh.its the hardest bit so far by a long way. I just don't wanna do anything to prevent embryo implanting. There's so much out there about bed rest, and others being really active.. Who knows!! I'm trying to keep a PMA, I just want this so bad... And breathe!!! No I'm ok just looking forward to going back to work to take my mind off it.

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scerena - don't worry about EC Hun, everyone is different. I had a local anaesthetic injection in each side and didn't even feel the first one. The needle for the EC was agony but that's cz I had A LOT of scar tissue from the surgeries. They gave me gas an air and it was loads better.

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Massive congratulations Babywish ;0) Such wonderful news x


----------



## scerena

*em* thanks hun I will be put to sleep so guess ill only feel the needle in my hand :shrug: I wish I could fast forward to our testing day already!!!!! Must be torture for you :hugs:

*trolley* happy anniversary :)

*betty* hope you're okay??? :hugs:

Todays scan- 
13 follicles but possibly 17 follicles if the others grow by EC.
Nurse is happy and said don't worry they're positive I will have enough to share :)
Estrogen is high so they've given me cabergoline to prevent OHSS!

I will find out if EC is Thursday or Friday when my blood results are back later today! I'm scared now lol!!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

:wohoo: scerena I'm so pleased for you!!!

I'm feeling rubbish at the min. Feel pre-AF and achy :( I'm sure it's just the progesterone but not liking it!! 

Find out in an hour about my remaining embies 

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies I'm officially pupo yay....we only had 2 which survived to today so we had both put back big fingers crossed yay best birthday ever!em how u feeling?scerena how exciting they r growing great!betty how was your scan?babywish wow congrats...hows
Everyone else??xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Awwwww wow trolley glad your PuPo with twins :D!!!! 

When you going too test ? An I the only one go is testing trigger out hahaa!!! 

9 follies today loads of follie between 9-11mm he said some will catch up probley EC is on Monday !!!! :D !!! Scanning Friday too check everything is in place :) ! Xxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - congrats on being pupo with twins!!!

Betty - that's fab news hun!! Not long now!!!

Scerena - did you get your blood test today?

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley how you feeling?

Scerena hope your levels have gone down Hun

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Emily how are you ? ?? 

Did you have any too freeze xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Nope no frosties :( just the one I've got in now. I wish they'd put 2 in.

I'm bit emotional but ok. Really hope this is it for us.


How you doing Hun? You exited?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

aww sorry you got no frosties :( ano we should be able to choose how many right? am going to fight for two but coz am self funding am allowed to anyway ...

when funded you have no choose do you :( 

i really hope this works for you sweetie how many dpt are you ?



am okay thanks had some pains in my ovaries last night and today for the 1st time lol !!! hoping tmro i have even more follies :) and that am ready to trigger saturday xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Fingers crossed hun! 

I'm 3dp5dt today 
Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

ekkk exiting em i know alot of people who have got faint bfp at 4dpt :) !!!!!

trolley how are you ??? 1dpt today wahooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies how are u all?

Em chin up huni im sorry u didint have any to freeze....but i look at it as if this doesnt work which im hoping it does of course then it would be a whole fresh cycle....but we wont even go down that route cause we r PUPO yay xx

Betty u excited for monday??

Scerena whens your EC??

How exciting :o)

Im feeling achey to like af pains and sore boobs but they were sore as soon as i started progesterone....im praying for us all....

Em when u thinking of testing??R u doing anything different in the 2ww?

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## bettybee1

am not really exited just taking everyday as it comes ! am more nervous for moday and anything really just hope i have enuf mature eggs xxx


----------



## bettybee1

when r you testing trolley ??


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh i know how u mean its a mixed bag of emotions....and u get over one hurdel then its another waiting game and u wanna b excited but your trying to hold back just incase....honestly us ladies need a medal going through this treatment...how ive kept sane is behond me lol...dh wants to test on the day the said which is a week 2mo hes a killjoy lol but my af is due wed...i would like to hold on cause i dunno if i can face the disappointment from testing too early xx


----------



## bettybee1

we bloody do need medals haha!!!

have your friends and family asked how its going how your feeling etc. i feel like no one gives a shit i didnt even tell my family or friends till just as we started but i though i would for support and not one person has asked me how its going even with my own mum i have had too starte the convo and tell her :/ 


see iam testing trigger out becoz if i waited till OTD it would be antcipation leading till the big day yes/no where as testing everyday gives me hope as if its bfn one day theirs still a possiblty for the next lol xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I am probs gunna test on weds next week. Hubby is gong away weds so I'd like him to be there. Ill be 9dp5dt then. The clinic told me to test on Sunday next week ill be 13dp5dt then I don't think there's any chance of me holding out that long!! 

What you think trolley?

Em xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty I tested today to check trigger has gone and it has :) saw the stark white test I'm used to seeing! Still never seen a bfp!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

i think 7-9dpt is a good time too test coz if it was a normal cycle at 7dpt5dt you would technically be 12dpo :) and at 9dpt 14dpo :) 

glad your trigger has gone em so that means when you see your 2 lines on your test its a BFP !!!!! PMA GIRLS !!!!! POSTIVE POSTIVE VIBES YEAAAAHHH :) xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lol thanks Hun!

Just wanna get this week over with! 

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies 

betty im really sorry no seems to bothered but mayb they dont want to bother u too much as they probs think its quite stressful and a sensitive time...your mam is probs holding back too dont worry hun....i have only told my mam and 2 of my friends one who has been through it and knows what u go through so she has been very supportive and excited too which has helped so much.

Em i think wed is a good day to test and doing it with the hubby too will be nice eeee!How do u know your trigger has gone sorry im being dumb as today lol xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I tested and got bfn 
Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

i have only told my closet 2 friends but havent heard anything apart from their own problems gaaaaa!!!! and as for my mum when i told her i was going fer ivf she was like cant you try for another year or so i was like what ? !!!1 she then said why arnt you happy with just lillah most people only have 1 child now i was like what dont you get :( so shes being crap really she caught on 1st month with all of her pregnancies so she doesnt know what its like !! also with my mcs becoz they were at 6 weeks she showed no emtion towards me said well it could be worse becoz she had 3 mcs around the 11 week mark :/ i just want too screamm at everyone !!!! i just hate the fact am their for everyone else but when its my turn no ones their ! am just good old beth who deals with everything ! i just hope if this cycles ends in BFN that my friends are their for me !!! #deosnt help that my husband is in the army so i only see him on a weekend :(

rant over.


----------



## bettybee1

trooley the trigger contians the pregnancy hormone so its dected in urine upto 11 days after injection so testing it out on a pregnancy test means you know when you have a real bfp xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh ok i get it now thanx......i could just give u a hug huni....no one understands like we do thats y we have each other on here its been a blessing...mayb u should tell your friends and mum how u feel....??Or mayb not i suppose its added stress u dont need right now some people just think the world evolves around them hugs huni xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh em :hugs:what happened to wed?xx


----------



## bettybee1

:hugs: thanks hunnie :)

yeah this site is a blessing honestly :flower:


iam not saying anything till i have completed my cycle and if none of them ask hows it gone after then stuff em the last time ill do ought for them!

my mum isnt even bothered about my daughter really shes all talk and no doing she hasnt asked too look after her in 20month of her life so w/e to her she think shes done her part and doesnt need the hassle, her mum didnt do it for her so why should she, shes the type of person that when i go stay over and lillahs crying she and shes up stairs already she wont just put her bottle back in her cot she will come down 3 storeys too the lounge too tell me shes crying blah !!! proper on a rant today:haha:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Thats funny how your mum is like that u would think if her mam was the same then u would think she would want to be different with her kids oh well it will be her loss huni not yours...u r lucky huni u got a beautiful little girl and a loving husband they will always be there for u xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lol no I tested today check the trigger was out! It's too early for testing!

Sorry your friends and your mum aren't being supportive Betty 

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh pmsl xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Em r u doing anything different in the 2ww??xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

You got baby brain with them twinnies already hun!!! You've only been PUPO 1 day!!!

Teehee!

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm taking it easy on the days I'm not at work and only eating things which are ok in pregnancy.

What bout you?

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Lol....yeah im taking it easy...i dont have a clue what i should be eating and what a shouldnt best do a search dunno about baby brain more like dumb brain lol xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Lol no not at all hun, we've got a lot of new things and experiences on the brain at the moment.

I feel really positive about you though, just got a feeling you're going to get your bfp.

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Same with u huni....then we can b bump buddies eeeek xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ooh I hope so! Have you decided when you're testing?

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Feeling really positive reading all your news ladies, I have wonderfully good feelings about this thread and this month ... fingers are crossed.

i have my first scan tomorrow to see how the meds are working. Hopefully all going ok, eggs are growing and we'll have ER next week, bit scary! 

I havent really talked to too many people about it, my family know (my sister had IVF and has 2 year old twin boys) but I dont want to discuss it too much with everyone as I feel like that adds a level of pressure I cant really cope with.

Also my sisters embryos were medium quality not good or excellent and both took - gives me hope.

I feel quite calm, for some reason I just feel in my heart that this round wont work and I will get pregnant on my next round, I dont know why I feel like that but I do for some reason, at least it's keeping me from bouncing off the walls.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ooh good luck tomorrow Faye! Fab news about your sister, lets hope you get the same :)

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies
Sorry I haven't been on, been quite stressed out... Estrogen levels have been rising so no EC until they go back down! I'm in for bloodwork and a scan tomorrow...

*trolley & em* can't wait for you both to test :happydance:

*betty* I bet you have more follicles tomorrow :)

*fay* hope tomorrow's scan goes well :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scerena :hugs: I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow 

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Morning ladies....
Scerena fingers crossed for your scan and bloods today hope they have come back to normalxx

Faye thanx for that lovely message put a smile on my face just shows it still can work....good luck with your scn today let us know how u get on!xx

Betty how u feeling today....good luck at your scan today too xx

Em how u feeling hun im having some crazy dreams they have wiped me out!!xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok?xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - me too! It started off with pregnancy ones but now it's anything!! I think it must be the progesterone! 

Scerena and Betty good luck with scans/bloods today 

I'm at work today. Had an emotional morning nearly broke down in tears already.

Enjoying a coffee break now

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh bless u em...at least being back at work its gonna take your mind of it a little bit....im gonna drive myself insane xx


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Everyone 

Today is CD1 for me following my last chance to try before IVF (wasn't excepting it to work! - don't expect and you wont be disappointed). So in 21 days from now I will start downregging!! Going to the planning appointment on 13 April.

Wishing everyone out there the very best of luck whatever treatment you are having!!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi KaterineA good luck with your first appointment on the 13th let us know how u get on xx


----------



## fayewest

I feel like the world's stupidest person! 

So I went to the scan ... small follies, a fair amount of them, thin lining. Turns out I should have been taking 2 vials of the powder not one! It didnt say two on my schedule but I didn't even check the gm (age) it said on the bottle ... time wasted, now I have to double the dose and head back on Wednesday. The worse thing is that we are likely to find out if it has worked the two days Mr P's parents are with us in May ... everything happens the way its supposed to I think, but this seems just a little cruel of the universe.

The nurse also told me, when asked what number of follies was 'the norm' that up to 9 was perfect but that they have still continued on less than 4 ... that doesnt seem right to me. The clinic has a high success rate but still, I thought below 4 and it was cancelled.

She also said that less than 20% have eggs good enough to freeze, we would need 2 at least two to freeze if we were to have it for free, otherwise it would cost £2000 (rules of the pct). Also that most people get an embryo transfer at days 2-3 and very few get the blastocyst.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bettybee1

hey ladies :)

hey faye - awww sorry you aint being taking enuf :( id do summet like that jaja am so dpoey !!

erm shes right about the freezing not many make it my clinic said 20% also !!!!! i wouldnt go on what she said about the day of transfer tho becoz every lady is diff and on your 1st ivf ! its like a trail run !! you just dont know how it will pan out or how good your embies will be if you have like 10 embies then its a good chance that they will make it to blast :) if you have less they dont like too risk it it all depends on your age if your 30+ your less likely too get embie to blast etc and to freeze, 

all i can say is have no expectations take baby steps with it all and if you get too blast or freeze its bonus !
tbh if your having your cycle for free then just think of it that your lucky too get it free and if you cant afford too freeze then so be it iam paying 4000+ on this cycle so if you have too pay for freezing its not too much dont know why it would be 2000 that confuzes me becoz its about 500-600 too freeze then if you have too pay for your fet its about 1200 x

trolley- how are you today bet it feels like its dragging lol

emily - sorry you have had an emtional morning :( 


afm - i have 20 follicles i have 14 over 16mm and 6 over 12mm they have bein growing about 3mm a day so she said the rest will probely catch up !!!

EC is defo monday !!! wahoo !! i get my time tmro after noon too take trigger and mondays time ekkk

i have being feeling off today so when she scanned me she said i have retained abit of fluid and that it looks like mild OHSS so i have to watch out and phone up if i have symptoms  !!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - that's fab news hun!! Yay!

Faye - sorry to hear you weren't taking enough, hopefully things will start to speed up now :)

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies how is everyone feeling ??? 

Emily- 5dpt5dt ekkkkkk 10dpo !!! Not long now untill you can find out !!!! :D

Trolley - 3dpt5dt not long for you either when did you say u was testing ?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey Betty yep I did very well not to test this morning. I just wanna know!!!

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Morning ladies 

Betty thats great news i knew they would get there!

Em when u testing eeek?How u feeling any symptoms?

Faye sorry to hear that im sure u will get going now!!

I dont know when to test ;/defo after this bank holiday anyway dont want to put a downer on the weekend!!

Scerena how r u ?

XX


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - not feeling anything at all , what bout you?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Emily- good on you for not testing don't know how you can I have no patience !! 

Trolley- yeah if you test after bank holiday then you will be 6dpt ? That's a good time too start testing ekk!!! X


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, just keeping up with this thread as haven't posted on this one in a while - my news is on another one!

Anyway trolley I'm on the same schedule as you, I had 2 top quality 5-day blastos transferred on 1 May and got 5 top quality ones to freeze so it has gone really really well. I'm 3dp5dt today and theories terrine is making me really dizzy when I stand up. I'm also having bad insomnia but that isn't uncommon for me.

Good luck and babydust to all! Xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty too late... I tested. Whoops.

However. I got a bfp!! Fingers crossed it sticks and its not the trigger (shouldn't be tho, I got a bfn at 3dp5dt)

It's very faint, but here's hoping!!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkkkkkkkkkk em !!!! Wahoooooo!!!! Congrats !!!!! Can you post the test ?? Ekkk !!! An exited for you fx for beautiful progression now :D !!!!! Xxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm trying not to get exited just incase but I'm testing again in the morning. 

Hubby has gone to get some more tests.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah that's sensible !! But ekkkkk !!!! Can't wait too hear about mornings test !!! Wahooo!!!! Xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Captin - congrats on being PUPO !!! With twinnies and wow 5 frosties !! Get you !!!!! :D !!! Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Captain - that's fab news, got everything crossed for you

Betty - just trying to make my pic smaller so I can post it

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Okay hunnie ekkkkk :) xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Can you see a line? I know it's faint but hubby saw it too!

Em xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bettybee1

Of course I see that beautiful line hunnie :D congratulations your 1st ever BFp wahoooo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I'm so worried it could be the trigger. I know it wasn't there on thurs but what if that was a funny wee sample ?!!
Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Nahhhh it's defo not trigger lol !! If you tested and it wasn't their then I highly doubt it !!! Becoz the dose they give is 6500mlu and we apparently metabolize 1000 a day so by 1-2dpt it should be gone xx

Your uterus is occupied now !!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty what time you getting the call about the trigger time?

I was told they would ring in the afternoon and it took till 4.30 for the phone to ring, I was so nervous!!!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Don't know they just said afternoon I might ring them haha!!! I don't wanna miss it lol my tummy had butterflies :) !!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

I didn't take my injection till 11pm. I think it's supposed to be as close to 36 hours before EC as poss. I had injection at 11pm on mon and EC at 10.30 am on weds 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah they said between 9-2am :/ !!!! So nervous how did. You feel after EC ?? Coz on the tuesaday I have too do a 12 hours shift ! :0!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

I had my grandad's funeral the day after! Tbh I struggled with EC coz of all the scar tissue. I was sore that night but not as bad the next day. I took it easy. Honestly just wondering if any eggs fertilised took my mind off it!!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Aww sorry :( , yeah I have told my parter who I team up with what am
Having done so I said if am slow or moody you know why haha!!!

Yeah am woorrying abit fetlization now :/ lol I wanted isci but hospitial said thu will see what sample is like on the day :/ but Gunna speak too care manchester coz am paying for it so don't know how they can refuse ! Xxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

See what they say Hun. We were told we would have IVF but they would do ICSI if its not a good sample. Ended up having IVF. 

Have you had male factor issues before?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah that's why where having ivf becoz luke got badly hurt in afgan and his male parts got crushed so he now had high speem antibodies and bad morph!!!! 

I have slight pco but I ovulte regularly and tubes are fine etc. xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Is your hubby in the army? Mine is too!

Sorry to hear bout his injury :( I think it's rubbish that you have to pay for IVF after that happened regardless of whether you have other children. 

I'm sure that the clinic will do what's best for you both. They told me they usually get 60-70% fertilise although there are rare cases where fewer or no eggs fertilise. I had 45% fertilise. And only 1 of them survived past day 5! You have loads of follicles so I'm sure you'll do fab.

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies not brilliant news BUT goodish news... 
My levels dropped from 33000 yesterday to 24000 today... It has to be 20000 or below in order to have EC, so back to London tomorrow and if all is well with my bloods tomorrow then EC will be on Tuesday so please please please keep your fingers crossed for me...

*em* I know that I congratulated you on the other thread but CONGRATULATIONS I am so happy for you :wohoo:

*betty* gl with EC Monday :happydance: can't wait to hear all about your number of eggs and fertilisation results :)

*captain* yay for being PUPO :happydance: and having frosties :)

*trolley* how are you getting on??

*hi to anyone I missed, sorry I'm on a flying visit and haven't read right back *


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scerena- thanks hun, still don't believe it!

Betty - you had your phonecall yet?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah he is in the army hun based in catterick Wbu ??? 

Yeah it's abit shit that we have too pay for it but It is fair becoz I do have lillah :) 


Screna that's excellent news wahhoooo !!!! There Gunna be down enuf tmro yipeeee were Gunna b tww buddies aswell ekkk xxx


Got my phone call about 2 I was on my way to Leeds tho haha!! I have too take it at 12:00!!!! And my EC is booked for 12:00 Monday have too get their at 11:15 abit miffed as I wanted earlier haha!!!!! Not being able too eat till 12:00 is not good haha !!! I'll waste away!!! 
Gunna have too set my alarm for tonight's trigger tho as I have too be up at 5.00 am so not going too bed at 12 not a chance ! 

More nervous now I asked her if I didn't have too have heavy sedation and she said I'll have too speak too the docter on Monday !!! :/ ekkkk 

Think am getting exited abit now !!! Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Yay!! I thought I'd be too hungry but I was so nervous I don't think I could have eaten!! I would have loved a cuppa though!!

We are off to catterick in 2015! Well Marne Barracks, close enough! We are in swanton Morley at the moment.

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

Eeeeeek all real now :happydance:

Soooo lucky you don't have to be there until that time- at my clinic we have to be there for 7.30am that sucks lol! 

I can't wait to hear all about your eggs etc on Monday :happydance: I'm getting excited for you :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Dont even know where swanton is lol , Luke's based their till 2016 so I'll probley meet you around ;D !!!!! 

Oh no em when am nervous am more Hungary haha am a greedy cow haha!! Lol oh Ano I want a cuppa before an all boo!!!! 

Screna I would prefer tht time !!! Means I its over quickly lol and I don't have too much time too think about it ha!!!!!

Ano wonder how many eggs I'll have ?:/ ekkkk !!!! Xxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Exiting stuff!! I'm between nights on Monday but will be checking in everytime I wake up! At least I know i can sleep till 12 without missing anything!! 

I'm sooooo exited for you!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Haha !! Thank you hunnie :D!!!!! 

How long after the procedure did they tell you how many eggies you got ? Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

They told me during the procedure! They would take a test tube through and check it while she was still collecting! I stayed in the room until they finished counting which was about 5 mins! Then they took me to the ward to hubby.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Ahhh that's mint !! So if am allowed local ill be able too know straight away !! Am guessing if I have sedation I'll have tol find out later on when I come round probley xxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I had pethidine and local but I was with it the whole time. Had entonox as well cz of the scar tissue it was hard to get the needle in, she had to take it out n put it in again.
Despite how painful it was I would do it without more sedation again cz nothing beats hearing her shout egg from in the lab! Got to watch it all on screen too!

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* early is good if we lived near- wed ave to leave at like 5.30am so will have to stay over in a hotel the night before EC I think...
Not long now and you will know just how many eggs you have :)


----------



## fayewest

AMazing news Emily MASSIVE congratulations!!!! 

I used to live in Cattrick when I was a kid, my Dad was in the Army, that was his last posting ... small world ;0) 

Such positive news ladies, lots of love and luck to everyone waiting this weekend xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks Faye, won't believe it till I've had a few more BFPs though

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Not long to wait till morning ;0) xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

OMG EMILY :yipee:im so pleased for u eeek!!

Betty EC monday yay its come round so quick!!

Scerena fingers crossed for EC on Tuesday yay!!

Captain thats great news and even got to freeze some wow...when u thinking of testing??

Hello to the rest of your ladies how u getting on?

Ladies ive had breakdown today me and the husband went to Toby Carvery for some early tea and they told us there was no turkey left and thats all i eat there....so dh said lets go somewhere else to eat....and in the car i got all :cry:WHAT A LOSER....when we got home DH was like that the first time ive ever know anyone to cry cause theres no Turkey left :rofl:its funny now obviously...think im losing it pmsl anyway hope that made u giggle ha ha xx


----------



## captainj1

Haha trolley that's hilarious! No turkey!! Crazy hormones huh?! It could be a long old 9 months for your DH!!!

I'm not going to test until May 11th I think. That's the plan anyway. If I can hold out that long....it is a Saturday so I could do it and then spend the day with DH and DS if it is bad news, rather than going to work. When are you thinking of testing? X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Ha Ha i know poor bloke bless him....they told me to test 2 weeks from EC so should b testing on the friday/saturday...but my AF is due on thursday so would like to say i will test then but this week has been hard...i like your idea of doing it and then spending time with your family oh im getting so anxious all of a sudden.
Do u have any symptoms?

xx


----------



## captainj1

They told me to test 12 days post transfer. 

I have some symptoms but I have no idea whether it is the Crinone that is causing them - I have huge, hard, tender breasts and am fatigued. I have aches in my groin and twinges in my abdomen, I'm bloated and very gassy and peeing a lot. Tbh though I usually get sore breasts and back ache at this point of my cycle, and I've convinced myself so many times before that I'm pg when I'm not, so I am not counting any of these as pregnancy symptoms! X how about you?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Well got BFP on digi 1-2 weeks and a faint line on the cassette this morning can't believe it! Will be waiting till weds to test again.

Trolley - I burst into tears on Friday for no good reason too! Crazy hormones!!

Captain - I don't think symptoms mean anything at all!! I've got none at the moment! I didn't feel well at all at 2dpo, but feel normal now!

Betty - how did trigger go hun??! EC tomorrow!!!!

Scerena - hope your blood results are just right today!! Got everything crossed 

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies

Em im so chuffed for u yay!!

Captain ive had similar to u but like u say could be from the progesterone!!

I did a test this morning ladies BFN!!

Hope everyone is ok!!

xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley are you 4dp5dt? I think i would have got bfn then too, it was very faint yesterday.

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi em yes i am huni :o( xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Still early hun :) how you feeling? 

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

I have been waiting for that fab news this morning Emily - Massive congrats again xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Feel abit down but got to stay positive will test again in a few days xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - :hugs: try to stay positive hun, I really think its going to work for you. I feel sooo positive about this thread 

Faye - thanks luv! Where are you up to with things now? 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Trolley - sorry you got bfn the majority off people I know who got BFp at 4dpt used superdrug and theirs were v v faint x

Emily - wahooooo so glad you have a positive digi yippeee!!!


Mt trigger was fine was half asleep when I did it !!! Going too strt testing it put tonight ha !!! More nervous about tmro now :/ !!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Whoo 1 sleep till EC!!! Can't wait to find out how many eggs you've got!!

Try not to be nervous hun it's an exiting step! After tomorrow the pressure is off you for a bit!! It's chill time! 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Ano really don't have a clue how many they will get !!! :0!!!! Exited!!! For that to find out how many !!!! 

Think it going too be stressful after waiting for phone calls too find out info on fert & how their doing :/ :0 !!!!!x


----------



## xx Emily xx

I had to phone them. When I left the clinic after EC I was told what time to phone them. As far as I remember it was 3pm the next day.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Probley will be the same for me then !! Ekkk !!!! So nervous ! Just don't know hat too expect we will no one does becoz ivf is just a roller coaster !!' anything can change :0! X


----------



## scerena

EC is finally Tuesday after coasting for a week :) 

*betty* Is oh going to the EC with you???

*em* so happy you got your bfp on a digital :happydance:

*trolley* Hun it's so early yet :hugs: please don't be too down yet :hugs:

*fay* where are you at with things??


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah screna he's coming has too doesn't he too do he sample lol !!! My mums coming aswell tho coz lillah will need watching !!! Nurserys closed coz it's bank holiday !!! X


----------



## scerena

OMG sorry what a thick moment I just had :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: forget I asked that question :rofl: I'm thinking of transfer lol :dohh: :haha:


----------



## bettybee1

Haha bless ya !!!! Lol he's coming too embryo transfer aswell !!!! 

How you feeling ??? You feeling bloated 

Iam okay in a morning then when it gets too this time I proper bloat!!! X


----------



## fayewest

Evening ladies,

What a beautiful day, we've just come back from a picnic in the evening sunshine, wonderful! I am stimming still ... appointment on Wednesday booked with a view to poss going back in Friday again and then hopefully all systems go. 

How many times did you have to go back in after your first scanning app, I have been warned it could be daily for 2/3 days and then the next shot and EC. So maybe EC first thing next week? Does that sound about right, it's all unknown really at this stage.

Feeling positive about all you lovely ladies! May is a good month! I am feeling like an elephant though, but all for a good cause I guess xx
xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* can't believe I said that earlier :haha: I feel bloated my nausea has worn off though thankfully (must be due to my levels dropping back down) come tomorrow you will know how many eggs I'm so excited to find out how many you have :)

*fay* I was scanned every other day, but when my estrogen levels shot up I have been going daily for blood tests and scans... Just depends on how you're reacting really :) I hope your EC isn't too far off :hugs:

The evening picnic sounds lovely :) my oh made a roast it was nice :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies hope everyone is well....been to a great bbq today which has took my mind of things....gonna have to buy some superdrug tests i think in the week.

Betty good luck for 2mo eeek exciting looking forward to hearing how u get on....

Scerena your tuesday eeek gl 

xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi there,

Newbie here (although I've floated around many other threads for a while). We started IVF in April and transferred a 5-day "almost-blast" on 1 May. Now just waiting....waiting.....waiting....

I was really lucky I found egg retrieval and recovery super-easy but I guess that's because we only got 6 eggs - and ultimately only 1 to transfer, no frosties. 

I'm finding the TWW excruiciating ...far worse than the physical symptoms ever were....


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi maddy we had our transfer on the same day ;o).....i feel your pain honestly its the worst bit by far....when u thinking of testing?xx


----------



## Maddy40

Trolley_Dolly said:


> Hi maddy we had our transfer on the same day ;o).....i feel your pain honestly its the worst bit by far....when u thinking of testing?xx

Hi TD. My clinic gave me two pregnancy tests: first one for Mother's Day, second for 2 days later. How about you?


----------



## bettybee1

Hey mady good luck for testing day !! Wahoo!! 

Trolley - defo get some superdrug tests ?!!! Are you testing today ? 

It's the day I've being up since 5 and am starving !!! All I want I toast and a brew !!!! 
Setting off in 15mins  !!!!! Extremly nervous !!!! I keep thinking what if all my follicles have disappeard strange !!!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - good luck with EC!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* gl today I can't wait to hear all about it :hugs:

*trolley* I hope the BBQ went well :) yes SuperDrug are very sensitive :) I'm so nervous for tomorrow!!!

*maddy* gl for test day :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies GL Betty very excited to hear all about it dont worry u will be fine!!

Scerena dont worry huni u will be fine r u being sedated??

Maddy mothers day is this sunday in Oz right?Orr thats a good day!!

Em hows it going for u whats next then still very chuffed for u!!

So i got my superdrug tests such good value 4 tests for £8....so hubby wants me to wait to do another test...my af is due thursday so will try my best to wait till then argh!!

Hello to anyone ive missed happy bank holiday xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies ive got 8 eggs :D quite Happy with that west doing isci so ill get the report nro. Morning :D ! 

I had a few empty follies and imantare ones oh well but 8s okay :D !!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Yay Betty we done hun!!!! 

8 is fab! If its enough for sharing its enough for you!! 

I'm sooo pleased for you luv!! :hugs:

What time you gotta ring tomorrow? 

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* I know I already said but 8 is a fab number :happydance: looking forward to your results tomorrow :hugs:

*trolley* I'm having local anaesthetic so will be put to sleep thank god as I don't want to feel anything lol!
The SuperDrug tests are good for the money and they're very sensitive... Gl :hugs:

*em* hope that you're doing okay today???


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - still waiting for OTD on Sunday - 6 more sleeps!! How are you getting on? 

Scerena - I'm ok thanks hun. Really upset that I got so stressed at work last night n worried it could affect the pregnancy :( will feel better when I've tested on thurs. How are you feeling about EC?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks em - they ring me before 12 they said !!! But if there busy cúpulas b Longer lol !!!! 

Scerna thanks hun, good luck for you tmro you won't feel a thing when there doing it an I was halv awake !!! After it did hurt but eased off straight away quickly if your having general you will properly still asleep when the pain is the worst just after I woke up straight away as soon as they stopped my drip xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies 

Glad to hear your all doing good!!! I know I've not been on for ages but thought I would give a quick update I'm triggering tonight at 11pm and in for EC weds morning.

Good luck to everyone!!! 
Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

That's great chase your right behind me and screna wahoo!!! Xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

I know it's so exciting!!! How are you feeling ? Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkk I know !! Hun it really is :) 

An okay hunnie done all the stuff I needed too do so am in bed eating tea Gunna chill her watch some DVDs and stuff my ovaries abit tender and I feel abit sicky from sedation ! X


----------



## Chaseizzy

Well you get resting!!! Everything crossed for sticky babies!!!

Xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hope ur okay too xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey betty thats great woohoo...enjoy taking it easy!!

Scerena GL for 2mo u will be fine eeeek!!

Chase GL for wed how exciting!!

Another very exciting week!

Think i will test on thursday if no sign of AF pls god give me a sticky bean or 2!!Hope everyone else is doing ok!!

XX


----------



## Chaseizzy

Thanks trolley good luck for your test I will be praying for you!!! 

I'm ok Betty just a bit bloated and constipated(TMI)!!! 

Scerena are you in or EC tomorrow? Xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks sweetie !! How many dpt are u trolley ? 

Did any of you have bleeding ? 

I literally don't even have one spot of blood and every told me I would fill a pad and maybe last 2-3 days ? Don't know if it's bad or not x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Im 5dp 5dt yay got my superdrugs at the ready ha

I had some light spotting for a couple of days not much at all!

xx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah 5dpt!!!!! Wahooo!!! Your waiting till Thursday you have strength women think I'll break at 4dpt if it a 5dt!!! X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

I know but i did one yesterday and it was BFN meh so hubby was like just wait :o(xx


----------



## bettybee1

What test did you do yesturday x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh it was a cheap dollar tree one i got in the states lol but ive heard they r good:o/ xx


----------



## bettybee1

Think there 25mlu superdrug are 10mlu ekkk !!! X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oooo interesting i didnt know that.....im really nervous to do another one now!!:( xx


----------



## bettybee1

TEST!! You could b surprised :) xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Ha Ha im scared!!!Hubby saying wait will c if i can twist his arm in the morning lol xx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah try pursuade him !!! Lolxxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - hope your little eggs have fertilised nicely!! Btw I had no spotting AT ALL after EC

Scerena - Good luck today Hun, hope you get enough juicy eggs!

Chase - hope trigger went well last night!!

Trolley - I didn't ask hubby! I just did it!! Hope you can do one today :)

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Well am very upset today :( !!!! They said I had 16eggs yesturday an only 8 were mature then today they have told me they could only inject 4 as there was only 4 mature am very upset thinking the hosptial have let me down and they prophet should of let me go abit longer before EC !!!! Gutted only 3 have fertilzed which I suppose is good out of 4 !!! I won't be having a blast transfer as they don't wanna risk it my transfer will be a 3day on Thursday :( !!!!! Oh well xxxx


----------



## fayewest

Oh Betty, I am so so sorry that you feel upset, I understand how hard it must be. I know its hard but try and think about the 3 eggs you have, one of those could be your new baby.

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Sorry you didn't get the number you wanted hun, but at least you got 3 embryos and it only takes one!! Did you discuss how many they are putting back? 

Will you be phoning again tomorrow to see how they are doing?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah they phone me tmro hunnie !!! 

I'll be having 2 put pack as they only do single embryo transfer with 5 days blasts !! Thank god!!!! Just hope all 3 make it and their the best quality they possibly can be !!! 

Thank you ladies it's just so frustrating especially when you have 16good follicles too find out only 4 were mature wtf !! Lol oh well if this doesn't work I'll be defo not using an nhs hosptial again at all!!!!! Coz there's no way my follices were ready to trigger!! 

But like a lot of people say 1st ivf is like a trial run through !!!x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Keep positive hun, you've got 3 lovely embryos 

:hugs:

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thank you sweetie just hoping all 3 grow !!!! X


----------



## fayewest

Hi Betty - How do they judge it, is it size? No wonder you feel cross, I would do too! 

Great news on 2 eggs being put back, I will argue for that too, my clinic keep telling me it will only ever be one, but I am sure if its 2 or 3 day transfer I will be able to get two put back ;0) x


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah on size Faye !!! But mine were like only 16-18mm I think they should of left me till try we're 20mm personally and let the others catch up !!!! Oh well if I have too do this again I'll make sure am the one telling them what I want !!!!! X


----------



## scerena

EC was okay, had 9 eggs collected... Out of all them follicles! BUT I am keeping them all as my recipient could not proceed... They couldn't tell me details but there was a change of circumstances for her... This news was disappointing for me :cry: like they said though at least I have 9 eggs rather than 5...
So, I wil, get my fertilisation report tomorrow between 9am and 11am so fx'd!!! I'm scared they are all immature eggs ahhhhhh so scary this part!!!
We are having ICSI too...

*betty* try not to worry- over 16mm is the norm Hun, researching as I got half eggs to follicles apparently not all follicles have eggs so try not to worry Hun :hugs: 3 is amazing :hugs:

*chase* gl with your EC tomorrow :hugs:

*trolley* gl testing :)

*em* how are you???

*fay* you will be allowed 2 back in a day 3 transfer :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Trolley - did you test today ?? X


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies 

Thinking of you Betty I'm sure you will be fine!! Try and stay positive!

Emily trigger was a bit fiddly but we managed it!!! Thanks for asking! How are ou getting on? 

Thanks scerena I'm a lil nervous!! How are you? I'm sure you will get some lovely embies!!! 

Trolley how are you? 

Hope everyone's doing good !!! 

Xxxx


----------



## scerena

*chase* I was sooooo nervous all morning waiting to go down! You will be fine hun bet you get loads of lovely eggs :) you being sedated or having GA??


----------



## Chaseizzy

I'm being sedated they don't do GA I hope I don't feel any pain how are you feeling?? I had 40 follicles so I'm hoping they ind some good eggs I'm so scared they will be no good!! 

What will be will be though !! 

Xxx


----------



## scerena

*chase*i a little sore Hun but not too bad :) WOW 40 follicles!- I bet that you get loads of eggs tomorrow :! Looking forward to your update :)

Trust me I know that feeling all too well Im crapping my fertilisation report tomorrow, so scared that they will be immature or something :(


----------



## Chaseizzy

Thanks scerena im sure you get some lovely embies e erything crossed for you!!!xxx


----------



## scerena

*chase* thanks :hugs: will update tomorrow and then wait for your update :) what I'm is your EC?


----------



## fayewest

Scerena - Sadly it depends on the policy of the PCT, my clinic's policy is 1 and 1 only, they have told me that, although I have already started grumbling about wanting 2 if they are 2 -3 day embys so I hope I get my way, we are funded though so I dont get to be as 'in charge' which is insane.

Great news that you get to keep 9 eggs this time around, I will be thinking about you tomorrow, fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Morning ladies

Bfp is darker today! Yay! 4 sleeps till OTD!

Scerena got everything crossed for you! Can't wait to hear how your eggs/ embies are doing!

Chase is today the day?! I'm sure it'll go fine, very exited to find out how many eggs you have!

Betty how you feeling today hun? Hope you're doing ok. Do you hear about embies today?

Faye how you getting on? When is EC?

Trolley hope you're ok. Have you managed to hold out on testing?

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*fay* didn't realise you were doing a funded cycle, I know that it's only 1 blast on a funded cycle.. I've heard though in funded cycles if you get a day 3 transfer instead of a blast then they are likely to put two back as would be lower success rate with one back in on day 3... So they prefer 2 then...but guess different everywhere....

*em* I just replied on the other thread about your test- lovely and dar so happy for you :happydance:

Thanks *em and fay* I am waiting on my call now and will update as soon as I can fx'd!!!! I'm scared!


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, I caved in and tested this morning at 7dp 5dt and got a stark BFN. it was a frer I tested with so I don't think there is much hope. I'm feeling very sad :(

X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Captain don't feel out yet, there's a reason they give you OTD xxx :hugs: xxx

Scerena thanks lovely, you'll be close behind me! I wish they would ring already! I've just finished work and need to sleep! Don't they realise there's a lot of people waiting for this call?!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Captin sorry you have bfn !!!! Hopefully it will change !!! 

Emily - glad ur BFp is stronger !!!! 


The lab have just phoned me !!!! My embies are doing perfectly thank god all 3 are grade 1 !!!! They have told me they feel confident too goto blast !!!! But am not too sure I want too !!! 
Theyre going too phone me before 9 I clock tmro and tell me how there doing !!!! Then me and luke will make our descsion if we want them back tmro or Saturday due due dam!!!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Whoop Betty that's fab news!! Clever embies!!

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Morning ladies i caved this morning too 7dp 5dt BFN with a superdrug test :cry:gutted to say the least....AF due 2mo....sorry to hear your the same captain i feel your pain:hugs:

Betty 3 Embies is great huni well done it only takes one!!

Scerena 9 eggs id great too well done u looking forward to hearing your fertilisation report!!

Chase GL with EC!!

Fay whens your ec!!

Em u r one lucky girl very pleased for u!!

Hello to anyone ive missed head is not in a good place right now :cry: xx


----------



## scerena

*betty* fab news :happydance: bet you're chuffed :)


----------



## scerena

They called...

They collected 9 eggs
7 were injected
4 fertilised

Provisionally booked in for Friday to have two put back. If 3/4 are looking good though then they will take them to blast.
I will get a call by 9/9.30 am on Friday if they are taking them to blast, if not I will have my app Friday at 12.20...

I asked if I will get a call tomorrow about their quality and she said no- take no news as good news, if any problems they will call...

So Friday transfer otherwise if 3/4 are looking good then will be blast on Sunday fx'd!!!! Really wanted to go to blast!

*trolley & captain* sorry to hear your news I really am :hugs: :hugs:

*em* :haha: bless ya now you can sleep :)


----------



## captainj1

:hugs: trolley xx


----------



## fayewest

Trolley and Captain, I am so so sorry ;0( Lots of love and my thoughts are with you.

Another scan today ... looks like 10 follies growing one side and 8 on another, but they are still small, today felt like my first scan really, they are discussing upping the dose again, next scan wont be until Monday so we are looking at EC the following week I imagine ... V V frustrating to say the least!

Makes no sense that on a funded cycle you have less say, at the end of the day the clinic are still being paid ;0(

Scerena and Betty - great news ;0) xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - big hugs lovely, try not to feel down yet, wait till OTD. My OTD is 13dp5dt not sure why yours is shorter?

Scerena - I got 9 eggs and 4 fertilised too!! Sooooo pleased for you! Come on little embies!!

Faye - sorry your scan didn't go as you wanted, but you've got a good number of follies there to grow!! Fingers crossed!

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Update .... Next scan Monday, first EC date would be Wednesday, likely to be at the end of next week though, wee bit frightened now ;0(


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye- :yipee: that's fab news Hun! Don't be frightened be exited! Are you having sedation or general anaesthetic?

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Em - I think sedated as they don't like to do GA. 

Although the last time I was sedated I had all four wisdom teeth out and my best friend said I screamed and shouted the whole way through, clearly I remember nothing, but I don't think they will be prepared for my level of crazy! ;0) xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I had a different sedation when I had my wisdom teeth out to what I had at EC. Might be diff for you too!

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Do you remember any of your EC? x


----------



## bettybee1

Faye - they gave me sedation and at 1st I think I lifted my bum and struggled so they gave me more and that knocked me out lol !!! Can't remember a thing!!!!

Are they up ing your dose what does are you on ? 


Emily when do you goto hosptial for scan ? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye - I remember whole thing start to finish! But I'm glad I can! I could hear her calling when there was an egg! And I got to watch it all on screen! It was amazing!

Betty - I have to test on Sunday and ring the clinic, then test again a week later. They usually scan 35-40 days after egg collection which will be last week in may / first week in June. I'm hoping for last week in may because hubby is away in June. Scan is at the clinic.

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Oh lord, I am not sure I want to watch, I would love to think I could but I got sedated last time I had a lletz procedure as I was totally freaked out. I will ask them next week and see what they say ;0)

No upping of dose, I am on 150mg for this next week. i hope I get some answers on Monday/and get a clear EC date ;0)


----------



## bettybee1

Don't worry too much Faye they will do what's best for you I didn't get a definite date till 3 days before it can change all the time xxx

Emily - 13dpt is a long time ain't it at my hosptial otd is 10dpt 5dt !!! 15dpo !!!! 

Yeah think your 1st scan will be around 6weeks !! Don't you get blood done ? X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Scerena well done huni 4 eggies yay!!

Faye ec will come round quick and i loved getting sedated feels lovely going under!!

Emily OTD for u is 13dp5dt??Omg they told me to test 2 weeks after EC!!

Captain when did u get told to test??Hope your ok!!

xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I was told 18 days after EC which is what it says on their advice leaflet and on the clinic website! How you feeling? :hugs:

Em xxx


----------



## captainj1

I was told 12 days post ET for a 5 day transfer, 14 days post ET for a 3 day transfer.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Im feeling better now thanx huni got abit of hope back still got a couple of days to go but tbh feel like AF is on her way xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Sorry that post is really confusing lol as u can tell by what im writing im fed up im trying to be hopeful but it feels like i got af pains xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I've felt like that on and off. 2dp5dt I was convinced I was about to bleed. Keep positive :hugs:

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi captain so that should be monday right?R u gonna test again?How u feeling now??xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Thanks em huni im trying xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

It's really strange that clinics give diff OTD. Thinking of you both and sending positive thoughts.

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*em* I knew someone had 9 eggs! They ICSI'd 7 of them and 4 fertilised so you've given me hope with you having the same numbers :)

*betty* I spoke to someone on another forum she had a 2 day transfer and is pregnant so just go with your heart and what yo and Luke feel is right wether it be a 5/3 day transfer :flower:

*trolley & captain* I really hope that you get your bfps :hugs: :hugs:

*fay* how exciting that next week you will have EC :happydance:


----------



## xx Emily xx

I haven't even got any frosties, it only takes one! Here's hoping its sticky! 

Em xxx


----------



## captainj1

I'm not going to test again until Monday. I'm still feeling pretty low but trying to focus on being grateful for what I have. I just feel like I've let dh and DS down...but again very grateful to have them both and to have frosties waiting.


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies 

I had my EC today nd they got 23 eggs we are so pleased and just hoping this is our turn.

Hope you are all doing good !! 

Xxx


----------



## scerena

*chase* 23 eggs!!!! Amazing!!! Well done you :happydance: how are you feeling????

*em* thanks I hope that I only need one too :hugs:

*captain* you haven't let anyone down :hugs: and you're not out yet :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chaseizzy

Thanks scerena I'm ok just abit sore they were a lil shocked I had quite so many and abit worried about ohss but I'm hoping alls good!!! 

How are you? Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Chase - wow 23 eggs that's fab!! Are you doing ICSI? What time will you find out if they fertilised tomorrow? 

Em xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Thanks em no doing ivf they said they would call around 11ish xx


----------



## scerena

*chase* looking forward to your report I bet you have LOADS fertilise :)

I'm feeling sore, I think I over done it today, so regretting it, fx'd we won't be sore for too long :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Wow chase that's lots off eggies :) !!! Fx'd for good fertlization :D !!!!! Get some rest !!! X


----------



## fayewest

Wow great news Chaseizzy! ;0)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Chase - cant wait to hear an update on your eggs / embryos!

Captain and Trolley - how you girls doing sending loads of PMA xxx

Scerena - do you hear today how your embies are doing?

Betty - what time will you be speaking to the clinic? 

Faye - not long now and you'll be triggering! What day is your next scan?

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Monday is my next scan date ... then we'll have to see, they think EC will be likely at the end of next week, but nothing definite until then. Just found out my sisters best friend is pregnant with twins after her IVF, so pleased ;0) x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye that's lovely news! Are you planning on ICSI?

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Yes it will be ICSI, I am just hoping that I get lots of fertilised eggs so we have something to work with ... its so scary at the moment!


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies

We to 20 fertilised we are over the moon!!!!
Thanks for all the positive messages it's been lovely!!!
Good luck to all!! 
Xxx


----------



## scerena

Ladies I'm so sore!!! 

*chase* looking forward to your update :)

*fay* aw congrats to your sisters friend :) gl Monday :hugs:

*em* I won't hear anything today unless bad news... Scheduled in for tomorrow 12.20, will hear by 9.30 tomorrow if 3/4 are still doing good...
Love your 2-3 today by the way :happydance:

*betty* what transfer day did you decide on in the end???


----------



## scerena

*chase* 20 WOW GO YOU!!! Congrats!!! You will have loads of frosties :happydance: you must be so happy :)


----------



## Chaseizzy

Scerena hope your feeling less sore soon!! Get lots of rest!!! 

I can't quite believe it !!! 11 years trying and here we are 

Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wow chase that's fab!!!

Scerena you having day 3 transfer? 

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Chase - Thats AMAZING!!!! 

Did you do anything special in the three months before starting IVF - like take bee pollin/carrot juice etc etc - would be great to know for if I have to have IVF a second time. Also do you mind if I ask your age. Sorry to be so personal but you have had such a wonderful response I would like to copy your lead up to IVF to see if I can make things better next time around ;0) 

Serena - are you achy all over? Look after yourself and get ready for those babies to come back in your belly ;0) x


----------



## scerena

*em* provisionally booked in for day 3 transfer tomorrow, if 3/4 still going good tomorrow then will be booked in for day 5 by 9.30 tomorrow :hugs:

*chase* well you are half way there now to getting your bfp :)

*fay* yes I'm achy in my belly, I might get some laxatives today too to help I think that might be causing a little pain...


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies glad to see some really good news on here

Scerena good luck with ET with them 7 lovely eggies...i was in agony after ec and i got to take nurofen and i used my hotwater bottle and had a few days rest...think i had trapped wind too which made even more painful i took a aloe vera colon cleanse and it worked!!

Betty GL with ET this week too!!

Chase thats amazing after 11 years too wow GL with ET!!

Faye GL with your scan on moday...lovely news about your sisters friend another lucky gal!!

Em thanks for the nice wishes.....OTD is sat for me im praying for a miracle.....if not then im going on a hen do a week 2mo to Marbs best medicine if its a BFN xxx


----------



## bettybee1

wow chase 20 is brilliant !!!

hope your all okay 

sorry your still sore screna :( i have only just opened my bowels today what a relief i was in pain b4 then drink lots of OJ xx

afm am offically PUPO !!!! we had 1 grade 1 9cell which was lovely apparently then had 1 5 cell grade 1 with was nice but abit slower and then their was another which hadnt really done much so we had 2 transferred OTD is the 21st of may so heres to hoping lol x


----------



## Chaseizzy

Thanks trolley scerena hope your both good sending good luck wishes !!! 

Faye thanks and I gave up alcohol since January that's it really and tried to stay calm because I'm a but nuts!!! I'm 29 so not doing so bad on the age front I guess.

I had an ectopic when I was 18 and have struggled ever since!! 

Good luck with your collection m sure you will be just fine!!!

Xxxx


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Chase, 

I have been alcohol free since March, I had a little before then but nothing too crazy. Thanks so much, I am really scared but hoping for the best, still feel like this might not work and have another go on my pct so dont feel majorly stressed at the moment ... I am sure I might do after Monday though x


----------



## Chaseizzy

No probs that's good ou get another go this is our oly shot on the nhs 
I'm sure ou will be fine stay positive!!! 

Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scerena - fingers crossed for you! I'm so exited!

Betty - congrats on being PUPO with twinnies!! :yipee: glad you've got 2 good embryos!

Em xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Congrats Betty that's fab ou are pupo with twins!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## fayewest

Congrats Betty, that sounds amazing, two brilliant quality embies in ;0) CONGRATS xx


----------



## fayewest

Chase - We are really lucky to get 2 goes on the NHS, we are actually just on the border of three counties, in Wiltshire you get 3 goes and Baines you only get 1, so we are a happy medium ... Just want to get it all moving now, next week is going to be tough as I wait to get the eggs looking perfect, I am doing Acupuncture so I hope that will help me x


----------



## bettybee1

Thank you ladies I had a fight on my hands to get 2 back I tell ya !!! They were like ur only 21 an you have already have a baby do if you get preg theirs a 30% chance of twins I was like a willing too take that risk and it up the preg rate havingb2 !!!!

Am cramping now tho and have really bad trapped wind!!!!x


----------



## fayewest

Hi Betty, what area do you live? I have been told only 1 back unless they are 2 or 3 day blasts, I really want to fight for two though, I just don't think they will let me!


----------



## bettybee1

Hey am in Yorkshire but Iam slef funding so it's my choice weather I have 1 or 2 but they can advise you not too !! 

When your nhs funded you can't really have a say init. , but suppose its fair becoz you getting like 5000-6000 worth of treatment free :D I only wanted 2 as I have paid so much other wise I would have 1 with out a doubt ! I have had day 3 ones not blasts if it had ring blasts I would have only 1 xxx


----------



## fayewest

The thing that gets me is that the clinic don't fund the treatment from their budgets, the money comes from a completely different source in local health care budgets. 

So it shouldn't make any bloody difference to them, they are getting the money whether its from the individual or from your PCT so they should treat you exactly the same, and give you the best possible chance of getting pregnant! Modern research (2012) by Bristol University says the best chance is by putting back 2 eggs, in every case! 

Its bloody annoying, I really do want 2 back, I will argue for it! ;0)


----------



## fayewest

I just read that my clinic are the top rated NHS clinic in the UK this year, which is brilliant news, I guess I just need to trust them and stop freaking out! ;0/


----------



## bettybee1

Haha don't worry hunnie if your embies Arnt the top quality they will put 2 back !!! Regardless !! 

How old are you xx


----------



## scerena

My clinic asked me if I want two back at day 3 and that seems standard protocol at my clinic and usually one for blast... But They can only advise me not tell me as its a private clinic so it's my choice... I don't know guess every clinic is different... :shrug: they will do what they see as best for us I guess :)

*betty* thought I'd congratulate you on this thread too :wohoo:

*em* thanks he are you???

*fay* that's brilliant news :) keep your trust in them :)


----------



## fayewest

They are the doctors afterall ... must be annoying really when people come in and say 'but I have been reading on google .....'

The doctor I saw here was a bitch, really patronising and told me to 'stop talking to _those_ women on forums' and that 'I didnt need to concern myself with all the things they do' they'll do the best for me blah, blah blah! I despised her!

I complained and got moved, she may be good at the technical side of things but her bedside manner is terrible! Thank god the nurses are all lovely x


----------



## scerena

*fay* I hate doctors with no manners some are so stuck up!! I'm glad that you got moved and the nurses are lovely :)


----------



## fayewest

Oh forgo to say I am 36 ;0) x


----------



## scerena

IM HAVING A 5 DAY TRANSFER :) she said it will be so difficult to choose the best embies today as they all look really good and they want the one with the best potential...

All 4 embies are doing very well...
They grade from grade 1-4 with 1 being the highest... All 4 are grade 1 :)
So far there is one 7cell 
And 3 8 cells, they were all 4 cells yesterday so they're doubling nicely she said....

Anyhow Im having transfer on Sunday IF they make it fx'd [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I said will they make it and she said they're developing very nicely, if they were slow they would have put them back, she said if they're going to develop it wouldn't make a difference being in the dish or inside me, she said they are doing very well...

*fay* at 36. Thought you were allowed two back? Or that might be on the 2nd try? Anyhow I'm sure they're doing what is best for you :)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies 

BFN for me im absoultly gutted thought i had control but im so in shock:cry:
We had such high odds 70% with 2 5 day blastos put back what a rollercoaster this has been not sure what the next step is no doubt wait a couple of months for AF then try again :cry:never felt so down!!

Anyways this is a lucky thread so im not going to pull it down no more

Betty congrats on being pupo with twinnies!!

Scerena GL for ET!!

Emily look forward to hearing about your first scan!!

Captain im hoping u got your BFP!!If u r around PM me if u want to!!

To the rest of u ladies GL with your journeys its a tough one and try your best to get 2 embies every time to double your odds....but like em it can work with just one!!
I will b checking in from time to time to c how u all r getting on sending u all lots of :dust:Hopefully i will be back with a sticky bean one day its been great talking to u all u have all really helped me through this rollercoaster journey xxx


----------



## captainj1

Hey Trolley, I'm right with you. I haven't tested again but AF has started - not full yet but bright red and only a matter of time before it makes it through all the crinone gunk. I'm gutted too but at work so trying to hold it together. I've emailed the clinic as I really don't think I can speak to them without choking and I'm the boss so I can't have my client seeing that. Gutted for you too hon. I just keep thinking it will happen, it is just a matter of when. Like you we were given excellent odds and everything looked perfect so it is hard to think what might be different next time.


----------



## bettybee1

Awwww trolley am really sorry babe really am you have ok stay positive tho as most people will get pregnant within 3 try's !!! How old are you ? 


Faye anyone over 34-35 can have 2 back for defo!!! 

Captin- am really sorry that you think af is here gutted for you !!! :( !!!!!! You have 5 lovely frosties tho :) !!!!! 

Emily - how re you ? When is scan booked for ? X

Screana -that's amazing !!!! Hope you get a gorgeous embie :) !!!! Xxx


----------



## fayewest

Trolley and Captain, I am so so so sorry, I can imagine how devastated you must be ;0( There are no words that could ever help take away your pain, but if you need us, we are here to listen. Much, much love to you! xxxx

I have been told 1 only by my clinic at 5 days, I will try and push for more on a 2/3 day transfer - I will ask on Monday when I go in and speak to them. 

Scerena - wonderful news! ;0) xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Thanx ladies for all the nice wishes today had been much harder than i thought much needed rescue sunglasses!!
Anyways i called the clinic and we have our follow up appointment on the 17th of june and we r to b ready to start our 2nd round in july seems like ages away....but im sure it will fly by fingers crossed!!
Betty im 34 and dh is 35 think our age has alot to do with it but heyho just shows that ivf is a lottery u win some u lose some xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - I'm so sorry hun :hugs: glad you've already been given an appointment xx

Captain - sorry to hear you think AF is coming :( are you sure it can't be spotting? Did you test again? :hugs: xxx

Betty - how you feeling today? When is OTD?

Scerena - I know I said it on another threads but I really am over the moon about your fertilisation report! It's fab!! I'm sooo exited for you!

Faye - Hope you're doing ok, looking forward to your scan on Monday!

Afm - bfp again this morning and hubby is over the moon. I'm telling my mum today. OTD is tomorrow so ill be ringing the clinic tomorrow. I don't know if they give me a date then or if I have to ring the week after first 

Em xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Emily congratulations :)

AFM I also got a BFP - light lines at 8dp5dt but at 10dp5dt there's no denying it!


----------



## bettybee1

Hey em - glad you have another BFp !!!! 
I reckon they will give you a date tmro when you phone !!! 


Otd is 21st of may am testing every morning tho !!! Trigger nearly gone so I might aswell carry on testing !! Every fmu !!! Xxz


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - I've got everything crossed for you lovely!

Maddy - congratulations hun!! How exiting!

I've just told my mum, she's over the moon!! 

Em xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Have been stalking for a while but just wanted to say how sorry I am for those with bfn. :hugs: I'm 8 dp 2dt, tested this morning, obviously bfn. I got bfp at 10dp 2dt with dd. might test again tomorrow but it's so soul destroying to see bfn. 
Lots of luck to everyone 
Kath xx


----------



## bettybee1

Maddy- congratulations hunnie :) 

Emily - awwww what wa her reaction ?? 

Mrs g - sorry you have bfn !! I hope it turns into a BFp your only 10dpo still early :D xxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks Betty. I was daft to do it really. Trying to keep everything crossed. Forgot how tough this is. Xx


----------



## fayewest

Congrats Maddy ;0) 

Mrs G - Stay strong you've got a good few days yet xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Mrs G it's still early, keep positive :hugs: 

Em xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Thank you. It's so hard to keep perspective. Massive congrats on your bfp Emily.
Faye, hope you're looking forward to getting started
Xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scerena- I'm sooooo exited for you today! Can't wait to hear how it went and how many they put back!

Betty - has trigger gone? Maybe itll never go and you'll just get your bfp! Are you now 4dp3dt?

Faye - 1 more sleep till your scan

Mrs G - how are you doing today? Did you decide to test?

Captain and Trolley - hope you're doing ok, thinking about you both :hugs:

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Emily - hey have you phoned yr clinic ??? I haven't had time too test today lol coz I got up late for work!!! I'll test later !!! I hope trigger has gone today !!! 

No am only 3dp3dt 6dpo !!!!!! Arghhhh!!!! Going crazy just wanna know if I am or not !!!! By researching bfps with 3dt people only really start too get BFp at 8dp 3dt which is 11dpo 
so about rigght really which is Friday arghhhh !!!!!!!!!! Am not feeling any twinges or nothing really :/ !!!!x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ye I think I got mine at 10dpo, but that was 5dp5dt.

I phoned the clinic and they said to ring them next Sunday after testing. Won't get a scan date till then.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

What ? !!! Why won't they give you one now the idiotis can't believ there not even doing betas? 

Thought you were under nhs hosptial ? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

It's nhs funded but at a private clinic. I will still have a scan at about 35-40dpo but they won't give me a date unless I get a bfp next Sunday.

7 sleeps to go!! 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Ahhhh I see lol , I was self funding but through my nhs hosptial they did all scans etc and I went too a private clinc for EC & et but they book you in for a beta at hosptial otd very where is so different lol !!!!! Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I don't think I get a beta unless they do it at my scan.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

No don't think they will hun they normally do tem as soon as your periods due too check levels are doubling before scan x


----------



## Mrs G

Hi everyone. Hope you're all doing ok. 
Bfn again for me today. Ok about it, tomorrow will be the tough one cos I know I got bfp that day last time. 
Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Mrs g - sorry for another bfn only 11dpo today theirs hope yet x x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Mrs G - sorry to hear that hun
Em xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies hope our all ok I'm feeling or the ladies with sad news!!!

I'm due to have my transfer tomorrow and have started with period cramps today I'm very worried that its AF coming now has anyone else had similar? 

Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

I have had bad cramps up un till today they have Gone Now it's probley from EC !!! Dot worry too much but your at risk for ohss so watch out for that's!! X


----------



## Chaseizzy

Thanks Betty I'm going nuts!!! How are you feeling Hun? Xx


----------



## bettybee1

Lol !! How are your embies doing are you having a 3dt then ? 

Am fine going abit Krazy my self can only 4 more days till I'll be able to yet for real I they have stuck or not lol xxz


----------



## Chaseizzy

I'm having a 5dt 17 are still going strong and 6 were top quality yesterday so I'm super pleased with that!! 

I'm sure they will stick for you!! When is your proper test day? 

Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Wow 17 lucky you !!!! 6 top ones is fab!! Hope you have plenty too freeze then :) !!! 

Good luck for tmro an all wht time you in ? How many you having put back one ? 


My otd is 21st may I'll be 15dpo !!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Chase - one nurse told me that AF feeling can just be because your uterus lining is thicker than usual, not that it's coming away

Em xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Thanks em I'm just so flippin scared!!! how are you?? 

And Betty they said one but I will ask for two they said that 5 day embryo's don't freeze well but if they can do it they will:-/ im going in about lunch they are king to ring me in the morning. I bet you can't wait for our test day!! It's exiting!! 

Xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks for the good luck ladies 

I am now PUPO with 1 "perfect embryo" which is a hatching blast OTD 21/05/13 (my ohs birthday)

It was that perfect that the consultant would not transfer two, he said if it was day 3 he would transfer two or if this embryo was down graded a bit then he would consider two...
He went on to say about if he puts a lower grade one in also and I miscarry that one it could bleed into the good one and he wouldn't want to risk loosing the good one...
He said he done 10 transfers today and put two back in on every one, but he said if they had embies like mine he wouldn't put two back...

After me arguing for ages I agreed to one as I didn't have a choice and what he said makes sense 

They will call me tomorrow to let me know if any of the other 3 are suitable to freeze 

*chase* gl with ET it iris how exciting :happydance: if your remaining embies are looking good tomorrow they will wait until day 6 and freeze them as they can see which ones are strong- well that's how it works at my clinic :shrug: weird why they said that to you it doesn't make sense??

*betty* we have the same OTD!!! Wishing you all the luck in the world :hugs:

*mrsg* so sorry to hear that :hugs: you're still in with a chance :hugs:

*em* that's good they do that I think :kiss: hope you're doing okay???


----------



## xx Emily xx

Chase - I'm ok thanks! OTD today :) just can't wait to have a scan and see if everything is ok. I'm exhausted today! Been for 2 naps!!

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scerena - so exited for you hun!! That's fab news! I've got a really good feeling about it!!

Em xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Wool hooo !!! Scerena that's fab !!! Xxxx


----------



## scerena

*em* thanks fx'd I can join you, I'm too scared to get my hopes up though :dohh:

*chase* thanks, bet you can wait or tomorrow :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scerena - have you thought about when you want to test?

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*em* oh wants me to wait until OTD as its his bday BUT I'm sure ill do a sneaky one before to prepare myself incase it's not good as don't want to be in tears in his bday... Fx'd I have good news on his bday for him though :hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Oooh I hope so! Will you be able to keep it to yourself till his birthday if its BFP? 
Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Excited Scerena! ;0) xx


----------



## fayewest

Follies havent grown since last week ... going to either up the dose or stop the cycle and start all over again - will know this afternoon ;0(


----------



## scerena

*fay* I hope that they up your dose hopefully they try that before cancelling a whole cycle... I hope you're not waiting too long for the call :hugs: got everything crossed for you :hugs:

*em* I'd def try and keep it to myself if im lucky enough :) how are you?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Aww Faye sorry to hear that hun. Hopefully they can up the dose
Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

They are going to up the dose to 3 vials and we'll see where we are on Friday morning ;0)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Yay that's fab news Faye! Fingers crossed!!

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

Ladies I have two frosties :)

*fay* fab news :happydance: I'm sure them follicles will grow with the new dose :)


----------



## fayewest

Yay 2 Frosties, thats great news!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Ladies, I hope so, waiting till Friday x

Started to worry tonight that I have been stimming for way too long, 23 days it will be in total by Friday. Clearly I started taking too low a dose and took that dose for 8 days, will that impact the quality of my embies. Am worried, I need to speak with the doctor


----------



## fayewest

Just spoke to the nurse ...

She says we can pretty much discount the first 8 days, that I am now responding but slowly, and it would make sense to continue. 

On Friday they will assess the change in my ovaries and if there is a great response we'll push for egg collection, if not then we'll cancel and start again on a higher dose. So I will get to see where we are then and ask a few more questions. She said that there is nothing to say that the quality of my eggs/follies will be affected.

I may push to start the cycle all over again on Friday, after all I don't want to think that their process had anything to do with the potential failure of a cycle. Again I have to trust them they are the highest IVF clinic for NHS funded patients and rank in the top 10, they must know what they are doing, although humans make mistakes all the time.

Some people take up to 6 vials of menupor, lets see how we get on with three.

Anyway, stress over, how are things for you all? xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

See how things look in Friday hun, the higher dose might be exactly what you need :)

How are you feeling?

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

I feel ok thanks Em, like I say part of me wants to start all over again on a higher dose so I can actually feel like I have the best chance. It just feels like stimming for so long cant be good for the process.

I have someone in the house today doing my bathroom, they are so bloody noisy its so distracting, I need some peace and quiet ;0) 

I am very spotty, which is horrible as I feel like a teenager ;0) How are you feeling, any pregnancy feelings yet? So exciting! xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Nah not really. Get tired quickly and boobs are tender, not ridiculously sore but tender to touch. I get dizzy when I stand up and ended up in the floor yesterday! Oops!

I spotted really tiny amount of old blood yesterday morning and totally freaked but had nothing since so I've got over it!

I understand what you mean about wanting the best chance. I had been down regulated for 5 months before starting IVF and was convinced that was too long and my eggs would be rubbish. I guess we just have to put all our trust in our clinic that they will do what's best.

Em xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Well ladies I had two blastocysts transferred yesterday and they rang me today and said one was Viable for freezing so heres to a successful wait!!! 

Hope your all good xx


----------



## scerena

*chase* brilliant news that you were allowed two blasts put back :happydance: and a frostie is good news :)
When's OTD???

*faye* I'm glad that you're continuing for now, egg quality won't be compromised- I got 9 eggs, 7 were ICSI'd and 4 fertilised I have a too quality blast in me and two quality lasts frozen...
I injected then had to stop injecting for a week due to my evens being so high! I thought with lack of injections I wouldn't get any nice eggs! 
Fx'd your ovaries work hard Hunni for you now :hugs:
Are you on 225iu? If so when they upped my dose to that I responded- hopefully you will too :hugs:

*em* hope you're okay Hunni??? So glad you've had no more spotting :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Chaseizzy

Thanks scerena I test on the 30 th I'm so flippin scared!!! When's your test date Hun how you feeling?? Xxx


----------



## scerena

*chase* I test on the 21st :) it's my ohs bday!!! I'm soooo scared too :hugs: do you think you will test early??


----------



## wanttobeamum1

Hello everyone

I have been following your thread for a while and sharing your journies with you as I have been on the journey myself.

I am currently in my 2ww having had 1 blastocyst transferred last wednesday. I have struggled these last 2 days emotionally i have gone from being extremely excired to being really tearful and tired.

Faye hang in there for Friday. This happened with me I was stimming for nealry 3 weeks and was a slow responder to the drugs and my dose ended up being increased. When i was finally ready for the trigger shot had 4 follicles showing on my scan and when I went for egg collection they got 12 eggs! Try and keep positive and good luck for Friday.

Congratulations Emily on your BFP. Lets hope the rest of us that are in the 2ww will be joinign you very soon.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Chase - that's fab news hun! Get comfy little embies!! Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!

Scerena - 7 sleeps till OTD!!!! Whoop!!!

Betty - how you getting on huni?

Faye - hope you're feeling positive!

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wanttobeamum1 - good luck!! Congrats on being PUPO! When is OTD? 

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

*em* OMG that sends scary when you say 7 more sleeps :haha:

*wanttobeamum1* congrats on your transfer :) when is your OTD?? Do you have eny embies frozen from all them eggs??


----------



## fayewest

Great news Chase!! 

Thanks Scerena, you just worry so much dont you, the hormones make you crazy really! I just worried that over 18 days stimming was bound to be bad news. I hope we get some more definitive answers on Friday and then I will feel a bit better about it all. Great that you have 2 transferred back at a higher quality, I will try and push for that if they'll let me, did you have to? 

Em - How are you feeling now, the spotting must have been horrible ;0( x


----------



## wanttobeamum1

My OTD is 25th May. My clinic make you wait 18 days following transfer. I am sooo tempted to test early but my husband won't let me.
I have got one other blatocyst frozen they couldnt transfer 2 as the one that was frozen took until day 6 in order to be ready to freeze. I am happy with that because at the beginning i didn't even think I would reach this stage.


----------



## scerena

*fay* they only let me have one day 5 blast back cause it was really good quality... I have two blasts frozen though :)
I've everything crossed for Friday for you :hugs:

*wanttobemum1* I have two frosties I was happy with that too as like you I didn't even think I'd make egg collection or transfer day :)
My oh wants me to wait as OTD is his bday but I think I'm more likely to do a sneaky one :haha:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Scerena - I am so unbelievably exited for you!!!

Faye - yep was scary but I've had no bleeding since so fingers crossed!! I've felt Af like but no cramps or blood so I'm still in!

Wanttobeamum - my clinic said 18 days post egg collection. That felt like a lifetime!! I made it 5 days post transfer!!

Em xxx


----------



## wanttobeamum1

Em i am scared of getting a false positive as I never tested to see whether the trigger shot was out. i was going to leave it until friday which will be 9dpt. I might have to do a sneaky one x


----------



## scerena

*em* thanks Hun, I hope I give you news to keep you excited fx'd!!!!!

*wanttobeamum1* gl with testing :) 9dpt will make you the same as 14dpo :) trigger will be well gone :)


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hey ladies good luck with everything!! 

I'm hopefully going to hold out until test day??? If I can

Xxx


----------



## scerena

*chase* you're stronger than me well done!!!! I will probably end up testing on the weekend I think as it's really doing my head in using IF we are pregnant ahhhh I need to know :dohh:


----------



## Chaseizzy

I'm just scared of getting a negative !! Have you got any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## scerena

*chase* just af like cramps but had them since EC so no symptoms really... I think I want to test a Little early as OTD is ohs bday and I don want to be too upset on his bday, I kind of want to prepare myself if its a bfn, although I will not tell him I've tested...


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - hope you're ok hun, not seen you on here for a while

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

hey ladies am fine just super busy !! my last day in uni today and my deadline for all outstanding work is monday !! so trying too get on with that :) 

testing BFN !!! think am out only 9dpo but i got a feeling am not a a lucky one !!!


----------



## scerena

*betty* did you get that chart I sent ya???? If so faaaaaar too early to get a bfp on a 3dt :hugs: so don't worry yet Hunni :hugs: I'm sure 1 or 2 of them embies are snuggling in as we speak :)

What tests are you using???? If its the cheapest I would really on their results either Hun they take much longer for lines to show sometimes... Maybe get a SuperDrug test???


----------



## bettybee1

I'll have a look now hunnie :) 

Yeah it is early ish !! Yeah used a superdrug one my ic's are better than the superdrug ones coz when I wa testing trigger out my ic was darker than superdrug :) !!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Still way early huni, chin up :hugs:

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies,
Glad your all doing well....congratz on all the pupos very exciting stuff!!

Ive had a little time out...had the worst period ever:(was so upsetting!!

Now thats over i feel like i can move on...im back at work now which has helped me get my act together and back to reality...we have got so much going on over the next couple of months weddings hen dos and stag dos...we r thinking of holding off our next treatment till august now so we can enjoy the summer well what we get of it lol...well im off to Marbella at the weekend for a hen do...just what the doctor ordered yay!!

I will keeping my eye on u lot and checking in from time to time fingers crossed for u all xxx


----------



## fayewest

Have a great time Trolley ;0) Thinking of you! xx

I went last October for a hen do, had a fab time, am sure you will too xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - hope you have a lovely hen weekend, you deserve it xx

Faye - good luck tomorrow! How you feeling?

Em xxx


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies 

Betty keeping everything crossed for you!!! 

Trolley hope you have a great time!! 

Scerena how are you feeling? 

I'm not feeling anything which is really making me worried no cramps nothing!!!

Hope everyone else is ok

Xxx


----------



## fayewest

Trolley - Feel a bit crampy so something is certainly happening, but also feel in my heart that I want to start all over again on the right dose, that way I am giving myself the best chance possible of generating a strong yield and having enough to make it through to being fertilised.

I know they are the experts but this part of the cycle is all trial and error until they get your doses right, so I feel empowered enough to have the discussion with them. I do worry that they are going to push me for EC if they see 4 eggs (their base line) - whereas with PCOS I should be around 15 - 20 eggs.

I dont know, its all so emotional, plus I have someone here doing my bathroom ... so noisy I can barely think, it's right next to my office!

Chase - It's too early! Keep strong.

Betty - Lots of love to you xx

xxx


----------



## captainj1

betty i see you have changed your signature, I hope you are OK hon, so sorry to hear your news. xxx


----------



## scerena

*chase* I'm ok thanks, don't worry not everyone feels stuff, how many dpt are you now???

*trolley* enjoy your hen weekend :happydance:

*fay* don't worry too much Hun :hugs: loads of follicles doesn't always mean loads of eggs, I have PCOS- 17 follicles and I only had 9 eggs and 7 were mature. Then I see ladies with only a few follicles and they get loads of eggs from them :)
What I'm trying to say is don't worry too much about how many follicles you have :hugs: I've everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## wanttobeamum1

Faye Good luck tomorrow. When i went for my final scan they told me I had 4 follicles and i got 12 eggs so try and keep positive.

Trolley Have a fab time in the sunshine.

Betty and Captain sorry to hear about your BFNs. I have to say i think i will be joining you. i did a sneaky test this morning and got a BFN I am 8dp5dt. I also feel like Af will be here in the next couple of days. I am counting myself out this time it is so hard!

Chase and Screna How are you both feeling?


----------



## fayewest

So sorry Wanttobeamum, you are not 100% out yet, but take care of yourself xx


----------



## scerena

*wanttobeamum1* I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: but I agree you're not 100% out yet :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies yea my period came 5days early this morning gutted but just can't wait too get going with a fresh cycle !!!! !! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - I'm so sorry to hear that hun :hugs: xxx

Wanttobeamum - sorry you feel out hun, ill keep everything crossed for you

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

So sorry Betty xx


----------



## fayewest

Not much movement again ... waiting for blood test, likely to be starting all over again ;0( - Apparently my pcos is so mild I should have started on a higher dose anyway, what a waste of time, I might break my booze rule and have a glass of wine tonight ;0)


----------



## xx Emily xx

So have you had the scan? Sorry I'm being ditzy!

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Hi Em, Yes I had the scan this morning ... now just waiting for the blood test results and feedback later today, I think they might well restart now, hope so, I just want to keep moving forwards ;0) x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Did they say what time they will call? 

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

They have a meeting with all the surgeons at 3.30pm so some time after that, I just want to know now and get cracking!


----------



## bettybee1

Faye - my pcos is so mild that most docter s say I don't have it and some say I do !!! And they started me on a really dose on my next cycle their kicking me off on 300mlu menpour not 150mlu gonal f like I was on !!! Really hope something gives for you sweetie x


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Betty ;0) I am on 225 now but I think she'll start me back on 300 ... hope so. How are you feeling? hope you're taking it easy xx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah they only uped me too 225 they should of to 300mlu but didn't !! 

Feeling fine today found out that I have being matched too egg share and I have being given my treatment plan just have too sign forms and stuff then I'll be starting my 2nd round as soon as my next period arrives !!! 

Yesturday I was a complete bitch , I just didn't really know what too think one min I was crying next min I wa angry but today am completely back too notmal lol x


----------



## fayewest

Hi Betty, good news that you are moving forwards, I cant imagine the pain, you are being so positive! ;0) 

Clinic just called they want me to carry on 225 - go in again on Monday! I actually wanted to start again, and had made peace with that, annoying!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - that's fab news hun! So glad you won't have to wait long :)

Faye - fingers crossed for you!!

Em xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Otd yesterday and def bfn for me :cry: thank you all for your company. Lots of luck to you all. Xx


----------



## fayewest

So sorry Mrs G ;0( Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Mrs G so sorry to hear that :( hope you don't have long to wait until it works for you :hugs:

Faye - how you feeling today hun?

Trolley, Captain and Betty - thinking of all you girls, hope you're all doing ok xxx

Scerena - :hugs: sending loads of sticky vibes, I can't wipe the smile off my face!!!

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Hi Em,

So happy for you and excited you got to switch your status to expecting. How are you feeling? 

I am feeling really sore actually, so I think somethings happening, my ovaries are definitely enlarging even if the follicles are doing their own thing ... If there is still little change to the follicle size Monday I will insist I stop and restart but I think I am willing to let them do their best now and try to trust them

its just the lingering question about number of follicles I need an answer to really x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye - tbh hun I didn't feel anything in my ovaries AT ALL until after my trigger!! 

I had an extra couple of days gonal f coz my follies weren't big enough, and even then there were only 7 above 10mm! Yet at egg collection I got 9 eggs so the trigger must have worked a treat!

Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye - hope all goes ok today, let us know how you get on

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Em - Things are moving ... I have 20 follicles, 6 of which look like they are around 10 - 14. She said as soon as they get 3/4 at 17mm they trigger ....

Still so many questions really, still worry about quality, the nurses dont ever know as mush as the surgeons. i did tell them I wanted to stop, the nurse tells me I should be ready for collection on Friday, so I am now feeling that maybe I have to move forwards.

She also said I should completely discount my first week so I am now in theory on day 17 ... which seems a little easier to deal with, I just dont know what to do x


----------



## bettybee1

awww faye its fab your moving forward dont worry too much becoz the quality wont be effected from stimming longer some ladies dont ovulate till 30+ days and go on to have healthy pregnancies

if there looking for friday for ec! thats fab they wouldnt send you of they didnt think you would be ready xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye - Fab news!!! Like Betty said I'm sure they would stop and re-start if they were concerned! Do you have a scan on weds then?

Betty - hope you're ok Hun an AF wasn't too bad

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey em how's your pregnancy going when's your 1st scan ? 

My period was extremly heavy but not painful it's nearly over I hope!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Fingers crossed its nearly done!

I've got my first scan on fri 31st. Should be over 7 weeks then

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Scan Wednesday and then we'll see where we are, I actually think we might end up with EC on Monday rather than Friday. If things move at 2mm a day, it would make sense that I had a few more days left of stimms from here. 

So excited for you Em ;0) x


----------



## bettybee1

Em- exiting stuff !!! I'll be looking out for updates lol !!! 

Faye- fx'd for getting EC sooner rather than later don't be surprised if your follices have had a growth spurt mine did all off a sudden :) !!!! Ekk!


----------



## fayewest

Bloody hell what a 24 hours! My spray leaked all over my bag to I had to make the 3 hour round trip to the hospital last night (Mr P was in the middle of his reports and not impressed) .

Went in today, they say I should be ready for EC Monday BUT I only have 6 follicles big enough ... what is going on, thats not enough. At my age and with my FSH I should have had a text book good response if not an over response. The nurse was great, I dont know what to do, I dont want for it not to work and then spend the next 6 months blaming them!


----------



## bettybee1

6 follies is fine Faye !!!! I only had 4 mature eggs an am 21 with apparently mild pcos !!!! I was on low doses becoz they thought I would over stim I compleatly under stimmed 1st ic is like a dummy run through , at least your not paying chick and you get 2 goes !!!! 
It only takes 1 egg!!!! 

Xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

I only had 7 follies but collected 9 eggs, everything grew with trigger and like Betty says it only takes one! 

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

If I was paying I would def insist we stopped and started again on the dose which has worked for me. i know it only takes one but there is an optimum number of 10 - 15 they push for, I have been under stimmed for 3 weeks and am only now starting to move forwards. On Friday I will have been stimming for 4 full weeks! Thats not right! 

My levels were 5132 - I have to now drop to 150 menupor and go back in again tomorrow!

The IVF on call doctor last night told me as much too ;0(


----------



## bettybee1

Your levels seem
Okay hun, 

If I had cancelled my cycle before EC I would of only got 1200 back and I paid 3100!!! 

It's really frustrating hunnie but just stick with it when your eggs are out of you it won't matter!!! It's will be the same as someone who has strummed for 8 days ! 

I stimmed for 3 weeks so technically same as you coz they told you top discount your 1st week !!! 

Just try and relax and enjoy thinking about being PuPo !!! And jut think on Monday they will. Be out of you and getting iggy jiggy with your paterner sperm ready too create beautiful emybros !!!!! 

10-15 seems a lot too push for Hun , my nhs hospital said they like too see 6-8 eggsxxx 

15 eggs your risking ohss their ! Xxz


----------



## Chaseizzy

Hi ladies I started my period yesterday and testing BFN!! I'm devastated!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Chase - so sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

Faye - keep positive, I was downregulated 5 months before starting IVF and was sure that was too long, they know what they are doing

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

So so sorry Chase ;0( xxx


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Em ... Might coast now as over stimulated this morning! ... poss EC Monday


----------



## bettybee1

What you mean Faye you being for another scan today chick ? 

Chase - am really sorry hun I know that feeling is horrid I literally cried all day one min I was laughing next min I was crying take some deserveved time for your self and think positive and put all your energies into your next cycle sweetie :D !!!! Xxxx


----------



## fayewest

Yes daily scans now ... 3 hour round trip, will all be worth it ;0)


----------



## bettybee1

Have they said your over stimming it will be worth it :) !! X


----------



## Chaseizzy

Thank you everyone good luck to you all I will be thinking about you!! Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Chase will you be doing another cycle ? X


----------



## fayewest

They said that there was a danger but I have stayed on 150 menupor today, back in again tomorrow and trigger (hopefully) on Monday my Mum and best friend's birthday ;0)


----------



## fayewest

So here are my follicles:

14.2
15.3
19.7
13.7
14.8
10.1
8.1
8.6
14.6
7.2
8.7
9

17.4
16.3
15.4
14.9
8.3
9.8
8.1
7.8
10.9
7.4
7.7
6.4
6.3

So clearly lots are too small, we're looking at EC either Monday or Tuesday now. So I will hear back later today. I was told previously that I need 3 over 17mm to proceed ... annoyingly it looks like I will have to drive in again tomorrow (meaning I'll be in the city all day, as i have plans in the evening too and driving 4 hours (in and out twice) seems bonkers!)

Am shattered, I had to stay up till 2am on a deadline and get up again at 5.30am to drive into town ... Phew!


----------



## fayewest

My Nurse today said she hadnt seen someone with so empty a bladder ... I rushed to the toilet seconds later, desperate to go ... Doesnt reassure you that they know what they're doing does it?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies....hope u all r doing well?

Im so sorry to c BFNs on here sending lots of :hugs: to betty,mrsG,chase:hugs:I know how hard it is...when u looking to start again??

Congratz to Scerena on your BFP wonderful news!!

I had the best time in Marbs still only getting over that lol!!

Good luck to the rest of u ladies and faye gl with ec xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey Faye hope your gettin on okay are you set for EC ? 


Trolley - glad you had a good holiday!!! When are you starting again ??? 

Starting as soon as my next period arrives yipeeeeee!!!!


----------



## fayewest

All set for Monday, having a brilliant weekend with family/friends for birthdays so I am fully taking my mind off it! Annoyed to have to leave a gig and race home for my injection though ;0) Will all be worth it! 

Really pleased you're so positive and looking forward, it will be great to get started again! xxx


----------



## bettybee1

How did ec go yesterday faye ? X


----------



## fayewest

Hi Betty,

All good thanks, a little sore still - 11 mature eggs collected, with another 1 that looked like it might mature too. Really pleased ... I will get a call tomorrow morning to tell me how many fertilised/what day transfer will be. Clearly now just stressing about that a little, this is a difficult journey! 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye that's fab news hun! Can't wait to hear how your eggs/embies are doing!

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Thank you ;0) How are you feeling xx


----------



## fayewest

Thank you so much! We've had the call and this is where we are:

11 fertilised

7 looking good
1 just trying and almost looking good!
3 partial fertilisation - in a dish to one side

3 Grade A
3 Grade B
1 Grade C

Call back again tomorrow to see where we are, if there are 2 clear winners they'll go back in, if not they'll carry on observing until there are.

I want them back in tomorrow now, as I wont have any to freeze unless 3 make it through to blastocyst

I am really pleased! Still a bit scared but pleased that we have some still hanging in there ;0)


----------



## xx Emily xx

That's fab news about embies Faye :)

What's happening about transfer?

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

I now have 4 blasts, day 4 ... so we are going for a day 5 transfer (or maybe 6, I bloody hope not!) 2 look better than others ... really hope I have some to freeze. ET tomorrow afternoon.

How are you feeling Em? xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies how r u all??

Faye GL for ET transfer 2mo they r doing really well:happydance:

Emily and scerena hows the pregnancy going??:cloud9:

Betty when u starting then??:happydance:

Captain whens FET for u??:happydance:

Ive got my follow up consultation on the 17th of june and the clinic said to be ready to start your treatment in July but every weekend in July we have something going on weddings etc so we have decided to do it in August as we dont have anything big going on....just hope work are ok with it being the busiest month!!

Hi to anyone ive missed:hi:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye - yay!!! Fxd for tomorrow!! How many are you having transferred?

Trolley - fab news about starting soon!! You sound very busy!!!


AFM - morning sickness still in full force!! Had scan today and looks lovely!! All going well so far!

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

The call came at 9.30am this morning, the verdict was in ... 2 embryos were looking better and had compacted but were not quite blastocysts quite yet. If there was no change I would have two transferred, if one had pulled ahead to a blastocyst, then I would only get one. None to freeze, about which I was gutted, they explained that only one in 5 get decent enough grade AA blastocysts at day 5. 

All morning I have been obsessing about having two transferred, when I get to the clinic and they tell me thats still the case and that I do not have 1 perfect blastocyst, I start to freak out ... why dont I have a perfect blast, is it going to work, whats wrong, do female embies grow slower than male ones etc etc

Bloody hells bells does it ever stop? ;0) 

PUPO with twins!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!! 

When are you testing?

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Hi Em,

Week Wednesday ... dont think its likely though as they were early blasts, and that means the signs do not look good, I think if I thought I was in with a chance I might be testing earlier but I have friends over from NZ two days before that Wednesday and I need to hold it together for that.

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats on being PuPo Faye fx for you !!! Enjoy being PuPo and relax what will be will be :) !!!!! 

I have actually one possibly answer my ivf failed 3 das after transfer my tummy was hurtjhv and I was pukein a lot so 4dpt I went too hosptial they took bloods I actually never got these back becoz I felt fine the day after ! But I it then back at my follow up all and they had results with 2 rings rounds number my white blood cell and lucucytes !! They wee with high abover normal range docter then went on to explain it would be very unlikely the embies would have stuck with high cells and my body would off killed them off as I was fighting a tummy bug !! Bollocks lol !!! But he has suggested that I add antibotics too my next proctcol which am cool with w/e helps right ? I have my app at my egg sharing clinc on Thursday I'll be given all my drugs etc and am gearing up too start middle of June :) !!! This time higher stims and menpour not gonal f and I'll be trying too have ivf not isci as I think it's importment for the sperm too fight too get to the egg !!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye - I can't complain too much as got bfp, but I feel like hell!!

Betty - that's fab news!! Not long now! Hopefully the antibiotics will work :)

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks !! I hope it works the antibotics just are for precaution incase I get cold or summet should keep fighter cells at bay and let a embie implant !! Am glad theirs kind of an answer makes me feel less of a failure but of course it cud have had nothing too do with that !!! I just hope this second cycle works as my clinc ha summer shutdown aug/sep so I wouldn't starting agin till October !!!! Just hopeing I get some too freeze this time as well ;) !!!!! X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies how u all doing??

Faye how u feeling?

Em sorry u feel ruff but good sign of a healthy pregnancy!!

Betty hows u now hope your feeling better?

Scerena hows it all going?

captain how r u?

sorry to anyone ive missed xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey trolley am fab how are you when do you start ????? 

Faye - how are you have your tested x


----------



## scerena

Trolley I'm good thanks, had my 6wk scan last week and all was good :) just taking one day at a time...
How are things going with you?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

OMG ladies i have just got my miracle :bfp:naturalyi am on :cloud9:im shaking so much im in total shock!!xx


----------



## bettybee1

Omg trolley omg congrats I love it when that happens amazing !!!!!!! For your digi say 3+ ???? Wow !!!!!!! Gosh when was your last period ?? X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

I cannot believe it...it says 1-2 weeks hun hard to c on that pic my last period was the 12th of may!!EEEK!!xx


----------



## bettybee1

Omg bet you cant Belive it complete mírcle Hun !!! 

Was you infertility unexplained x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Well they said hubby sperm wasnt good thats why we done the icsi still havent had my follow up appointment to find out why the icsi didnt work its a week today actually...its insane xx


----------



## bettybee1

Amazing chick !!! Maybe becoz you didn't think you had a single chance you was more relaxed ?? Always happens when you least expect it too I just pray you have a sticky bubba and have a great & healthy 9months ekk!!!! X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Orr thank u huni me too xx


----------



## captainj1

Congrats trolley! Amazing news. One of my friends had ivf twice and it failed both times and both times she concieved naturally the month after and she now has 2 healthy boys! 
i was hoping it might happen to me but no, AF came, so I have FET scheduled for 8 August. Have my downreg jab on 27th June.

X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Thanx ladies for all your lovely well wishes...

Capt not long now we would of been doing it together again....omg cant believe the same thing happened to your friend....its crazy mad!!

Betty wont b long till oct is here enjoy the summer bbqs wine etc!!

xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - congratulations hun that's fab news!!

Captain and Betty - hope your next cycles are successful and come round quickly

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Captin- when is your cycle starting ??!

Trolley - I think am paying private again lol coz am too inpatient too wait till oct !!!! So should start stimming next week ?!! That's if I don't change my mind last min as its a lot of money haha!!! 

Emily - hope your pregnancy is going well x


----------



## captainj1

Hi Betty, I'm having my downreg injection on 27th June and aiming for transfer of 2 of my thawed out blastos on 8 August. It feels like ages away but I'm on holiday in July for a week. Basically I will spend all of July in a menopausal state, woe betide DH!! Not looking forward to it and trying not to be pessimistic but it is hard to know what might be different this time given there was no obvious reason why it didn't work last time. 

X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Betty u know what when something is so important who cares about the money its there to be spent!!Was the oct one a NHS funded one??

Capt not long for u it will come round so quick we are half way through june all ready...so did your friend pay for both her ivfs and none worked??Did they give her a reason why that happens??

Hows everyone else doing??

Im calling the doctors 2mo to c if i can get a blood test done im trying to stay cool but its hard xx


----------



## bettybee1

Trolley - I don't blame ya for getting bloods done sweetie !!! No the October one is an egg share one so it would only. Be 1500 pound instead off 4000 !!!! But am so desperate and just not the type of person who can wait rouNd lol !!! So think where going for it next week !!! Going too clinic on Friday too pick up drugs and stuff and sign forms cx

Captin- offfft it does seem a long time on it but at least like you say your going on holiday that should take your mind off it sweetie cxxx


----------



## fayewest

OH MY GOD Trolley, thats so amazing you fell pregnant straight away after your IVF, WOW!!! Thats the dream! How are you feeling?

All is great here tested and BFP!!! Am excited but at the same time cautious and wont allow myself to really believe it until my 7 week scan and I get to see a little heart beat or two ;0)

Scerena - How did the scan go, did you see a heart beat or is it too early?


----------



## fayewest

Ps Trolley, we are due on the 16th Feb too ;0)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye - congratulations hun!!! That's brilliant news!!! When is your scan?

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

OMG Faye we can be bump buddies yay congratz on your bfp:happydance:.....its a crazy miracle i still cant believe it myself i spoke to the fertility clinic yesterday and they told me to go to my gp and try and blag a early scan with everything ive been through and a blood test to check my hormones so fingers crossed i get one in the post and like u until i c the heartbeat i will know its real i feel like im in a dream atm:happydance:

Betty i think if u can afford it then go for it huni :thumbup:

Emily and scerena how was your early scans??Did it come round quick??

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

xx


----------



## fayewest

2nd July ... a fair while to wait ;0) One day at a time though, 3 weeks until we're safe and we hopefully get to see our little one


----------



## scerena

CONGRATS *fay* :wohoo: 

Ladies scan went fine saw heartbeat at 6wks :) 
Had another today (due to a scare) and baby still doing fine... Can't wait for you both to have your scans- most amazing experience EVER :cloud9: and seeing them so tiny with a heartbeat is amazing :)

When are your scans???


----------



## xx Emily xx

I had my scan at 7+2 was lovely!! Not planning on having another till 12 weeks now. 

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Are you ok Scerena, what was the scare ;0(


----------



## scerena

The pain Hun was so intense nothing I've had before- luckily it was one of the cysts popping and the location of my ovaries- was a relief to see baby okay :)


----------



## fayewest

How horrible! Glad that everything is ok and you're feeling better ;0) xx


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry about scare screna ! 

Faye - Massive congrats Hun fx'd everything will be fine and you will see your healthy baby soon :) 

Trolley- hope its sank it lol I agree with your clic try blah your docter for bloods and early scan if not ring Epau they might get you in earlier Hun x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies how r we all??

Scerena so sorry to hear your scare how many weeks are u now and what were u when u had your scan?

Betty ive got the doctors to give me a blood test and early scan just waiting for it to come through now!So u doing ivf in june then;)

Faye hows u any symptoms?

I had a ruff nite last nite severe back pain and shooting pains going down my legs like growing pains been to the docs this morning and they told me to just take some paracetamol and it has took the edge off if it get any worse i will be going to a&e anyone else had this??xx


----------



## fayewest

I dont really feel anything, my boobs are starting to hurt but thats all really ... I just cant wait to get to 7 weeks so I can have a scan and see a heart beat, until I get there it wont feel 'safe' 

Really pleased you're getting a scan date ;0)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies its all very quiet on here!!Hows everyone doing??

Betty have u started 2nd round yet?

Faye whens your scan?How exciting!!

Emily and scerena hows it all going?

xx


----------



## fayewest

I have my scan tomorrow morning, I have been trying to keep busy and not think about it but now its here ... am a little worried but honest trying not to think about it just yet.

How are you doing, are you able to have an early scan or do you have to wait? xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

I know what u mean time is just dragging atm grrr got my scan on the 12th....i hope everything goes well for u 2mo will be thinking of u!!
Ive been ok, having waves of nausea,achey tummy and now sore nipples going to the loo all nite long so feel tierd all day,have to sit in the shade and i was a sun worshipper ha ha but apart from tha on top of the world ha ha hows u??xx


----------



## bettybee1

hey girls , good luck for both of your scans :0

i was supposed too be starting last week unfortunately i had a smear done start of June and when she was making sure my bloods were up to date she saw the smear had come back and unfortunately its abnormal with severe pre cancerous cells so am going on Wednesday morning for a colposcopy where they will laser the cells off and do a biopsy i will then have too wait a month for a repeat colposcopy if that's all clear ill then be able too start ivf on my next cycle and if its not ill have too wait till i do get the all clear am very aware that they really wont know what's really going on down their till Wednesday but the 'c' word is shit scary just glad i went for a smear now and not waited till i was 25 !!!!!x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Oh betty im sending u lots of :hugs:i know worrying is natural but try to think positive they have found it and can now treat u and thank god they found it now before getting pregnant....i have a couple of friends who have gone through this had it lasered away and actually one of them in now pregnant too due the month before me so happy for her!!So just concentrate on getting better u r young and fit u will be fine i just know it!!:hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

i know am worried but iam glad i have been for the smear like you said many of my mums friends have had then in their 20's and both went on too have babies in the 30's and never had a bad smear since.

am just hoping and praying when i get there that they can remove all the bad cells without much cutting away.

this makes me realise how important smears actually are and so many people never get them done x

how are you feeling? very exited i guess still cant believe you concived naturally what a mircle xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

God yeah smears r so important cant believe some peeps dont have them done its insane!!
Im starting to believe it now with all the changes im having will feel much better once ive had my scan on the 12th so another couple of weeks yet :coffee:

All the best for wednesday i will be thinking of u huni chin up :hugs:xx


----------



## fayewest

I dont really feel anything, on and off sore boobs but thats it... some times I couldn't feel less pregnant and thats really scary! Just praying for some good news!


----------



## fayewest

Hi Betty,

I have had two Lletz procedures where after biopsies they found advanced cin cells and had to operate. I was TERRIFIED and couldnt believe it, it was worst the second time as I could understand how it would come back so quickly, I was convinced that was the end for my hopes of having a child and certainly keeping a pregnancy.

Now I have tested completely clear, that there is absolutely no record whatsoever of ever having it ... the doctors are amazing I promise! The worst thing is the actual uncomfortableness of it, I promise you'll be fine xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey faye how was your scan today??xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Just stalked your journal faye :happydance:yay so happy for u congratulations on seeing the heartbeat i bet your over the moon iam too for u:happydance:


----------



## fayewest

Really really pleased, still early days but we are so excited! Happy days! How are you feeling? xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - sorry to hear you're having a tough time hun :hugs: hope everything goes well this morning, let us know

I'm glad they've caught it now for you and not further down the line


Trolley and Faye how are you both doing? I still don't think it's sunk in that there's a tiny baby in my tummy!! Even though tummy seems to have popped a mini bump!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats Faye !! Glad your scan went well !!! 

Sorry too hear you had too have it done twice really hope I don't need it again !!!! 


I went for it this morning severe cin 111 which smear suggested , docter said its highly unlikely that's it anything more sinister ! Other than the cells my cervix looked nice and healthy ! I had too have lletz done too it's was minging watched then slice the top of my cervix off ewwww then burn it too stop bleeding minging !!!! He said that 95% of cases the loop procedure cures it completely ! And he wants me too return for a smear in 6months he said theirs no need too wait for ivf just as soon as my cervix has healed xxxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Glad your pregnancy is going well too emily wow 12 weeks already !!! :0!! X


----------



## fayewest

Really pleased it went well Betty xxx (it is horrible though! I was out for my second time, I just couldn't deal with it!)


----------



## bettybee1

I didn't feel any pain the local made me feel all wierd tho lol !! But seeing it on. The screen was minging espec when I saw the cervix they had cut off ewww!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Glad you don't have to wait to start IVF :) 

I bet it's a relief having the procedure over with! 

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Betty really pleased it all went well when do u start ivf?

Faye how u doing?

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## bettybee1

hey trolley :) i start on my period which is due today hurry up af haha!!!!

how are you getting on?? how did your scan go xxxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

ha ha hurry up af....scan went well thanx i thought i was 9 weeks but baby measured 7 weeks we seen the heartbeat so all good next scan is in 2 weeks so fxd it will have sunk in after that scan ha ha x


----------



## bettybee1

awww so how far on r u now ? congrats on seeing the heartbeat hunnie xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Thank u huni not sure will find out in 2 weeks when we have the scan as baby may have caught up by then :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - how exiting! Bet you can't wait for next scan!

Betty - hope AF hurries up and shows so you can start!!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

i hope baby has caught up trolley :) 

emily - how is your pregnancy going how are you feeling ??

IAM going for basline scan today and too pick up drugs as AF started last night :) wahoo finally xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty- yay for AF!!! So exiting!!!!

Pregnancy is going well at the moment! 15 weeks today! Shopping has started now and names are picked!!

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

I am good, shattered but thats the weather! I have a midwife app next Wednesday and a scan the week after, fingers crossed!

How is everyone? xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye - glad you're feeling ok! I've been exhausted too! Think its from not sleeping well at night!

I've got midwife next week too! Scan is 5 weeks tomorrow. Feels like forever!! 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

faye glad your getting on well :) wahoooo midiwfe appointment are exiting :) 

emily wow 15weeks gald everything is well emily are you finding out gender ? xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Nope staying team yellow that's why we've picked names for both :)

What time is your scan Betty? 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Awwww you must have some Strength lol I broke and had a 15week gender scan with lillah lol x


Gotta go at 2:15 

They phoned me up at 11 saying that the docter wants me too wait another period before I start I was like what!!! I just burst into tears !!! Then I starting getting mad dying why and stuff she went am
Not arguing with you I'll put u onto the docter so she did and then he said there's less chance of it working this month than next I was like what ? That's his opinion not medical evidence ! He said having scans and stuff risks inflammation coz of my cervix I was like right okay but how come Iam allowed too have sexual intercourse now ? He said nothing and said its my choice I said I want too carry on this month he then called my mad and foolish I was like what ?? How dare he say that ? He said embryo transfer will risa infección i said well thats 3weeks away and 6-7 weeks past lletz Your cerviz Is suppose too be fully healed by 4 week the ass holes !!!! 

The nurses are really cocky anyway talk to me like shit and u know what coz am 21 !!! They probley think o shouldnt be having ivf or something :/ really mad 

Am just embarrased to go in Now :( !!!!! As o know they will be all bitchinh about me :/ x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Aww Hun :( 

Try not to get upset. They only want what they thinks best, it's just hard when they don't understand how desperate we are.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Ano I was just super annoyed becoz last week and the other week when I had te lletz all 3 consultants said I was fine too start its just one off them changed his mind !!! 

Anyway been for scan phew!!! Everything was fine started 225 menpour !!! Going for next scan Saturday at 9:20am !!!! Can't believe am doing all this again lol 

One of the nurses was lovely when I went in and te one I spoke too earlier was in a right grump !!! 

But for now am happy and just ready hope my follies grow grow grow !!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Sending lots of baby dust Hun

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thankyou hunnie just hoping it works this time :D !!! X


----------



## fayewest

Hi Betty, So sorry the doctor was an arse to you, you have to do whats right for you and if you want to try, then try.

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## bettybee1

thanks faye :) his main reason was risk of infection but like i told him iam allowed to start having sex now and penis + semen arnt sterlie when there doing scans its sterile he said it was my chioce tho so if he was overly concerned he would of sed definte no . 

bet it feels a million years ago since you was doing ivf lol x


----------



## fayewest

Feels like a million years since we started ... 10th April. Still doesn't feel real and I doubt it will do until we have the 12 week scan and know every things alright ;0) xx


----------



## bettybee1

i am sure everything willl be fin for you hunnie :) xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Time just flies! It's only 4 weeks since I couldn't keep a thing down n I was in tears all the time, but feels like a lifetime ago!

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies we have lost our little miracle:cry:....im drained and completely numb:cry:


----------



## bettybee1

Omg trolley am really truly sorry :( really am :( I thought you had a scan ad everything was okay hope your holding up :( poor thing xxxxx


----------



## captainj1

Oh Trolley I have no words. Life is so unfair. Thinking of you and your DH, stick together and keep talking to each other. Lots of love and prayers for your angel xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Aww trolley hun I'm so sorry to hear this :( 

Sending you big hugs 

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Trolley I am so desperately sorry to hear your news, lean on us as much as you need to. ALL my love and thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies thank u all for your kind words and support :hugs:
i had my operation yesterday and all was well feeling crampy today but feel like i can now start to heal...the docs said to wait for one af and then i can start to ttc again...ive also been intouch with the fertility clinic and i still have another round with them but not untill 3 months time before starting my treatment...what a rollercoaster life is](*,)

Faye im really pleased to c your picture of your scan very happy for uxx

Emily hows everything going?xx

Betty and captain whats next for u both sorry to ask again head is in a shed!!xx


----------



## bettybee1

Am sorry hunnie am glad your looking for ward tho and being positive :) !! 

You never know you may catch on naturally before you start ivf again ? 

Am on 3days past EC now !! I got 16 eggs 14 were mature and injected 13 fertlized 

Yesturday they phoned too say 10 were top grde and 3 were average ! Still waiting on phone call today :) but will be doing 5day transfer on Monday most likely !! 

Am also taking fragmin(blood thinner) this time :) !! Xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Omg betty thats amazing wow 10 super duper ones yay....i can defo feel its gonna work for u this time....how exciting :happydance:Let me what they say bet u cant wait for monday now eeek xx


----------



## bettybee1

I hope it's Gunna work this time I feel a lot more positive :D !!!!! And I've taken 13 days off work ;) !!!! Too relax !!!! 

What was the reason you were going for ivf hun I've tottally forgot ? X


----------



## captainj1

Hi trolley lovely to hear from you, I hope you are bearing up. I agree what a total roller coaster this whole TTC thing is. I hope those ladies who fall pregnant quickly and naturally and have flawless pregnancies and births know just how lucky they are.

AFM I had my FET on Thursday afternoon. I transferred 2 blasts, they were 'OK' quality - had some cell loss and fragmentation in the thawing but still apparently viable. They had to thaw 4 as two didnt make it, which we are disappointed with as we were told there was a 90% survival rate. Am going to speak to my consultant about that. Basically it means we will be back to a fresh cycle if neither of these stick.

Not planning to test until Friday. I holed up in a hotel until this morning, just to rest and get some sleep and time away from running after my LO. Just on the train home now xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Betty it so is keep that positive head on :winkwink:dh has alot of abnormal/motility issues but just shows it can happen naturally too so who knows...still not had my follow appointment after icsi so will find out more at my next appointment hopefully not got it booked in yet but will soon just need to get this week over and then get my head back in the game!!

Capt im so pleased for u....u r pupo now with twinnies yay try to keep positive hun i know theres some ifs and buts but u just never know i got everything crossed for u 2...at least your lo will take your mind of it and get this week over quick for u keep me posted...

Im feeling very positive for u 2 ladies and i so hope for those bfps we need some :dust:and thank again xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - glad to hear you sounding so positive hun, got everything crossed for you :)

Captain - congrats on being PUPO!! When is OTD?

Betty - not long till you're PUPO!! Sending lots of baby dust!!


Em xxx


----------



## captainj1

xx Emily xx said:


> Trolley - glad to hear you sounding so positive hun, got everything crossed for you :)
> 
> Captain - congrats on being PUPO!! When is OTD?
> 
> Betty - not long till you're PUPO!! Sending lots of baby dust!!
> 
> 
> Em xxx

I don't actually have an OTD. That part on my paperwork has been left blank. Tbh I've not been very impressed with my clinic this time around, they have felt very distant from and disinterested in the whole thing. They are pleasant enough but I guess there's just less involved in a FET from their perspective. Anyway I will be 8dp5dt on Friday so I figure a test will give me an accurate result by then. Last cycle AF arrived at 9dp5dt but I think the downregging this time will interfere with AF timing if its BFN.

Keeping things low key. X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Don't blame you hun. 8dp5dt sounds good. 

We got our BFP at 5dp5dt, was very faint but definately there!

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Trolley - all my love! Its such a horrendous journey, wonderful that you are looking forwards, it will work for you I promise!

Captain - So excited! Best of luck 

Betty - That sounds amazing, really positive, my fingers are crossed and you should have lots that look great, I think I only had 5 at day three which looked ok - this is your time! xxx


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in to see how you all are, you are never far from my thoughts, and I hope everyone is doing ok. Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies

Hope you're all doing ok

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies another failed cycle for me :( my period came 6days early again !! It has too be something too do with the meds , I've rang the nurses up and I suggested that maybe it was becoz my estrogen plummets too much after EC around et and she sai yeah it's a possible , I asked why wasn't I put on estrogen support after my last cycle she didn't have much too say !! 

On another thread nearly every women on there uses estrogen as luteul support !! 

And it completely makes sense coz for about 4-5 days after EC I felt very bloated jut different then bam the next day I felt a stone lighter all my symptoms were gone inc sore boobs !! And spots appeared on my back and face just likebreubdo before period !! So it has too be something too do with estrogen dropping its the only explamination !!! 

And with low levels of estrogen you simply can't concieve ! 


I'll be starting my next. Cycle in September my next period I'll b using estrogen patches for luteul support am egg sharing this time & it's a new clinic so hoping for a more positive outcome like a baby !!! Haha!! 


Hope your bumps are okay ;) !! 


Trolley hope your okay sweetheart when will you be cycling ?? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - sorry to hear that lovely. Glad you're sounding positive. New clinic, new outcome :) and egg sharing is such a wonderful thing to do :)
Have you got anything planned to keep you relaxed before next cycle?

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

So sorry Betty and such a shame that you have to tell them that there is an issue they haven't discovered! Unbelievable.

New cycle will be much more positive and now you have a great chance! ;0) x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies im back ite been a while needed a much needed break....feeling ready to move on now...only just had my first period 8 weeks after my operation...i was going bonkers but now i know my body is back to normal.
I still have another round of icsi and we are planning to start it in jan...we had to wait for 3 cycles before we could have another go anyway and dh wants to start it in the new year hoping for new luck...going to get our follow up consultation booked in asap to get jan all booked in.

Betty sorry to hear about that cycle...but so happy to hear about the new clinic and egg donor....hows it all going hun?

Em and faye lovely to c your pregnacys are going well:happydance:

Capt how are u doing??

Hope to hear from u all soon this is a lovely thread nice to keep it going xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - glad af finally came!! Waiting till the new year sounds like a fab plan :) got everything crossed for you :hugs:

Betty - how you getting on Hun?

Captain - hope you're doing ok?

Faye - how's the pregnancy going? Did you find out what you're having?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey girls !! 

Glad your doing well trolley ! Fab plan !! Lots of baby dust to you !!! 

Emily - 26 week asif!!!!!!!!! 
Flying by !!! You started buynb stuff ? 


We'll am well into my 3rd round ! Just had ec this morning collected 15eggs!!!!! 
Will be sharing so I get 7 and my lady receipt gets 8 hope she's pleased !!! 

Waiting for fert report tmro nightmare praying ;)!!! Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

15!! That's fab!!! Lovely that you're sharing with another lady too, I bet she's so exited!!

Do you get to find out how hers did?

I know right! Hasn't been plain sailing though. I had tightening at 23 weeks and was admitted to delivery in ?preterm labour. Scary stuff. It seems to have settled down now though. 

We were team yellow initially but after the stress of what happened we decided to find out, and its a girl!! Yay!

We've bought most of the stuff now. Furniture will be delivered end of next month, crib will be here end of this month!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

I'll get too find out if she gets pregnant or has a live birth !! 

Aww no that must of been scarey!!!! 

I had Braxton hicks from 20+ with Lillah and didn't have her till 40 weeks xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

They did test which came back positive to suggest I was going to have the baby early. Was horrible.

Lovely that you get to find out if she falls pregnant.

Are they aiming for 3dt or 5dt?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Oh really :( make sure your resting then try keep that baby in there til 33-34weeks !! 

They giving you steroids ? 


Erm we'll this clinic don't do transfers over weekend. So I'll either have 2dt or 5dt 
Tbh I want a 2dt as last time my embies proved to goto blast ! But the cost is 400 pound extra !!! I don't want too be paying out anymore ! 

Obviously if I get a lot fert and there all at same level I will but if I can see the best I'll get a 2dt !! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Got everything crossed for you hun. What time do you ring tomorrow?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks Hun :) there ringing early morning before 9 :/ nervous !!!!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

At least you don't have to wait all day!!

I had to ring at 3pm for mine!

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey betty thats great news yay...whats todays outcome?

Emily congrats on having a baby girl how cute...im glad everything is under control now too bless u.

xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies we'll out of my 7 eggs 4 was mature and all 4 fertilized !!! So ready for transfer tmro I didn't want too have a 5day tx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Betty thats great news....how many u transfering....very exciting :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks :D we are transferring 2 providing we have 2 good ones :) ! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Fab news hun!! How many you having transferred? 

We had 4 embies too!!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Transferring 2 Emily providing there is 2 lol

They wanted me too go for 5day transfer but it costs an extra 400!! That am not really willing to pay ! So will be having transfer at 11am tmro ! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

So exited for you!! How many days post transfer do you test?

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

My test date is 27/10 !!! But that's 18dpo !! I'll be testing at 10dpo xx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Wow transfer 2mo :happydance: exciting come on little embies grow....got everything crossed for u huni xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

It'll be here before you know it!!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thankyou hunnie :) 

Am feeling positive !!! That I'll be pregnant from tmro till July 2014 hahah!!!!! 

I will will will be pregnant !!!


----------



## fayewest

Hello lovely ladies,

Pregnancy going ok, I've had a few scares along the way, which I wont terrify you with here, it's on my pregnancy journal if you want to have a look though. I escaped really well in the first few months and hit RLP today which was utterly unbearable, but aside from that all is good. We had a scan but Baby P was lazy and head down on my bladder so we didnt get to find out anything, let alone do the checks, I have another next week, fingers crossed!

How is everyone?

Trolley - New Year and new start, great news! 

Emily -How are you feeling now after the scare, that must have been awful! I had a freak out last week as carrying low and the pressure cramps started up, I went into hospital to be checked, and to check my cervix length but thankfully everything was ok, I was terrified. What was the cause did they say? So please you are ok!!

Betty - Thinking of you, fingers crossed 

xxxxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey betty how u doing huni?

Faye im sorry u have also been through a scare too...jesus this getting pregnant and being pregnant is hard work :wacko:

How are u emily aand capt?

xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Faye - I'm doing much better now thanks. Can't wait to finish work!!

Trolley - I'm good thanks. How you feeling?

Betty - any news lovely? Got everything crossed

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey girls hope your all well yes got my bfp about week and halv ago !! 

I'll be 5weeks tmro scan next week xxx


----------



## captainj1

Congratulations Betty! fingers crossed for a great scan and H&H 9 months.

AFM i'm fed up. I was supposed to be doing an unmedicated FET this month with my last embryo, I've been sticking myself with Clexane since CD1, today is CD19 and despite POAS to detect ovulation since CD10, I seem to have missed my surge so my cycle was cancelled today.I know I missed it because I was up super early for a flight on Thursday morning so even though i tested using FMU i had only been asleep for 2 hours so my FMU wouldn't have been strong.

Even though they scanned me on CD10 and I had a great lining and large dominant follicle, and I'm sure I O'd on CD14 like I always do, they wouldn't do the transfer on CD19 because they couldn't guarantee I had ovulated so can't guarantee my hormones are right to support an embryo.

i'm totally peed off and now have to decide whether to try again with the unmedicated FET in November or go straight into another fresh cycle, in Liverpool this time. Unmedicated FET is supposed to be super easy but to be honest, the clexane jabs stick like crazy and have left my tummy purple all over - I never got any bruising with the fresh cycle meds, doing 3 jabs a day. The clexane is blood thinner so causes bad bruising. I think I preferred the fresh cycle as the monitoring that went with it kept me sane and I felt a lot more loved by the clinic...

hey ho, looks like i'll be wishing for the same thing 3 years running on NYE2013...

xxx

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well xxxxx sorry for my rant, got me on a bad day!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry caption you will get there !!!! 

I agree I tried too do an iui before I started ivf I totally missed my surge my cycle got canceled it was nothing but stress ! 

As for clexane I was on heparin for my last cycle ! And I got bruised a lil you have too be careful wen injecting and hold pressure on after to stop brusing xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Captain - you rant away hun that's what we're here for. Sorry you've had a tough time with the clexane. Horrible stuff.

Betty - congratulations hun!! Sooo pleased for you!!

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Thanks amazing news congrats Betty, good luck for your scan! 

Captain, really sorry ;0( It will be your time soon xxxx

Much love to you ladies ... I am gearing up for things here, start a kitchen extension next week ... going to be stressful but worth it I hope ;0)


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Omg Betty I'm so happy for u yippee...xx
Captain I'm sorry to hear this cycle has not gone to plan...this ttc is so bloody stressful...I'm looking forward to 2014 tbh and hopefully a fresh cycle in jan...Emily and Faye so chuffed for u both that everything is going well hugs xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hope your kitchen extension goes well hunnie :) 

Trolley hope your okay not too long too wait now xxx :hugs: 

Emily - hope bump & you are good

Captin - your started your cycle ? 



Asm- I had my 6 week scan last weds I were measuring 6+1 and everything was perfect and heartbeat was present <3 

Have my care clinic scan on Thursday I'll be 7+1 so if all is well ( touch wood ) I'll be discharged from them :) xxx


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls!

Betty fab news on the scan, I presume just the one heartbeat?! Perfect little bean, fingers crossed Thursdays scan goes to plan and they can sign you off into the world of 'normal' pregnancy, whatever that is!!!

Faye great to see your lettuce is coming along nicely! Gosh Emily, not long to go now, do you have a name for your LO?

Trolley, where will you do your fresh cycle? Same place as last time? 

I'm with the same consultant this time but as a satellite of Liverpool women's (hewitt centre) rather than CRM. I'm on day 8 of stims and had my first scan this evening, there are a good number of good size follicles so I have another scan tomorrow but hopefully egg collection will be Friday...please keep everything crossed for me! I'm being realistic that it might be the same outcome as last time, when everything looked great but nothing implanted, but at the same time I want to have hope that it could work. My consultant thinks we have a good chance of it working sooner or later given I have carried my son to term and concieved him naturally, but he of course said there are no guarantees.

Xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hey ladies

Betty im still so overjoyed for u...im so proud of u too u just kept going and not let anything get in your way u go girl!!Good luck for thursday everything will b fine im sure xx
I wish i could be the same and starting to get bogged down with all this ttc my cycle is all to pot which is not helping the situ... i got my follow up consulation on the 25th at the same clinic as before in hove/brighton i just hope they have some answers and maybe a different approach etc!!
Captain eeek ec on friday keep a pma got everything crossed for u EXCITING TIMES....emily and faye keep those lil bumps wrapped up warm xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Betty - fab news!! Keep sticking and growing lil bean!! Looking forward to hearing all about thurs!

Trolley - hope they can provide you with some answers and advice on 25th. 2014 is definately going to be the best year for all of us. BFPs and babies all round!!

Captain - glad stimms are going well so far :) keeping everything crossed for you for Friday, keep us updated!

AFM - I've got my last shift at work on Sunday. Got holiday to take before mat leave :) Time's just flying!

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

Hello lovely ladies just checking in with you all, time just flies doesnt it? 

I am ok, just frantic organising my towns festive event which has turned from a small low key event to a massive event with 10k people coming .... and 2 weeks to organise it xx Sorry for the radio silence in the mean time, and thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to Christmas...

Quick update from me...we had our follow up consultation from our failed icsi treatment and the fs said the treatment/response was like textbook and reason it failed was chromosome abnormality and bad luck they also said this was the cause of our loss:cry:
I asked if we can do anything to help this not happening again and they said no its just luck!Wish they had more answers FFS:growlmad:

They said we should just get on with our next round of treatment they are not changing anything as i responded really well,was hoping for a alternative but hey they r the experts...so im starting the pill on the 10th of dec...first scan NYE and start injectables on New Years Day...EC around 22nd!!

Looking forward to 2014 New Year Fresh Start:happydance:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - sorry you didn't get the answer you were hoping for, but your clinic must be confident that the next outcome will be different :)
What a fab start to 2014! So exited for you, got everything crossed

Hope everyone is doing well

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies just a quick update....Christmas has come early in our household got a surprise bfp...really cant believe...hope this little bean sticks...was supposed to start the pill this week and got all my meds in the fridge opps...

I hope your all doin well and looking forward to christmas xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Omg wow !!!! Who ever had the Infertilty must off now been corrected !! Congrats my darling really happy for you ?!!! Would u be about 4 weeks then :) you will have too keep us updated xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley - that's fantastic news!!! Congratulations! What and amazing Xmas pressie! Got everything crossed that it's a sticky bean!!

Betty - how are you doing lovely? Are you starting a pregnancy journal !!

Will be following you both! 

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

I'll start one probley around 16 weeks ish !! 
Will be getting a sticth in my cervix around 14-15 weeks and will have results off nt scan by then :) xx


----------



## bettybee1

Got bad morning sickness it's kicking my ass well and truly !!!

How are you emily 35 week way bet ur ready for daughter too be here x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Aww Betty morning sickness sucks :( I hated it. Mine stopped at 12 weeks.

I can't wait till she's here now! Getting super uncomfy!!

Building the Moses basket stand this evening! So exiting!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Aww bless ya ! Have too say though my baby hated her Moses basket slept init it once! This time I won't bother with it I'll be getting one of thoses rocking cribs instead becoz my arms nearly dropped off before hahaha!!!! 

Yeah morning sickness does suck had it abit worse with Lillah and was admitted to hosptial ! And it lasted till I had her !!! Really hoping it eases soon becoz it seems too be getting worse lol !!! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ooh that sounds rough. You started getting any feelings about boy/girl yet?

We've got a rocking crib for our room. Hubby's mum bought us the Moses basket so we're going to have it in the living room and for travelling to see our family.

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah Moses basket comes in handy for your lounge ! 

Also if you haven't already if you have a bouncer chair make sure it's not a cheap rubbish one because it's the best thing too use till there starting too climb out of it !!! I bought one for 12£ it was crap hopefully this time I'll buy I better one as it was a lifesaver !! 

The way am been sick is probley pushing me towards another girl ! As I feel exactly the same same dislikes same strong smells !!! The only thing that's diff is I have a craving for tuna :/ lol !!!!! And I have gone off red meat totally lol !!!! X


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies thank u for the lovely well wishes feeling very down as had some slight bleeding when wiping today with cramps sore boobs have gone:( totally gutted and helplessx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trolley. - keep positive hun. Lots of people get spotting. I had cramps early on too. And everyone talks about sore boobs, well I'm still waiting!! Try to relax and wait n see lovely.

Betty - I had no say in the bouncer lol hubby bought it! It's quite an expensive one though, plays music and vibrates.

Em xxx


----------



## fayewest

OMG Trolley thats the very best news ever!!!!! SOOOOOOOO happy for you !!


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Going to the Epu in the morning will let u know what they keep fxd for me xx


----------



## bettybee1

You still bleeding Hun x


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi Hun no bleeding stopped late last nite...fxd for 2mo x


----------



## bettybee1

That's good news Hun they scanning you or bloods ? X


----------



## xx Emily xx

Got everything crossed for you trolley. Let us know how you get on

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck for today trolley xx


----------



## fayewest

Oh Trolley, I am so sorry. Praying for you xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

How did you get on today trolley? 

Hope you're ok

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

hi ladies i had a scan only showed the sac it was far too early....had my beta done and they said its still high...so got to have them redone on sunday to see if they are going up or down...sigh...pls stick little bean...will update u all on sunday and thanx for the lovely wishes xx


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck hunnie :)! Xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Good luck for Sunday hun. It's a good sign that your beta is high though isn't it coz it's been a little while since you bled.

Em xxx


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hi ladies just a little update from me....had my beta done on Friday it measured 1772....and my beta from today is 4205 so more than doubled yay...so I'm going back for another scan on Friday...this last week has been so stressful I feel like a weight has been lifted and I mite even get some decent sleep now...hows everyone doing??xx


----------



## bettybee1

Phew so glad it's doubled :) fab sign :) have my fingers and toes crossed for a fab scan xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Yay fab news about your beta hun!!! Keep sticking little one!!!

Em xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Trolley !!! How's u and baby doing ??? X


----------



## bettybee1

This is a long shot but any of you ladies still on here ? How are you all??


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey Betty!!! 

Yep still here every now and then!! 
Doing well thank you! Loving being a mummy! We're starting to think about trying again now. Think it'll be this time next year.

How are you getting on? xx


----------



## bettybee1

Glad your well and loving it it's amazing isn't it !!! Have you gone back to work ? Are you in catterick yet? 

Well we are on day 5 of stimming go back in wed for a scan and blood maybe egg collection Friday this is our 1st cycle back trying :0!!! Must be crazy! X


----------



## xx Emily xx

OMG how exiting!! Fingers crossed for you! How much roughly does each cycle cost? We are saving up now. 

Not at Catterick no. We've bought a house up north bout 40 mins from Catterick. Hubby is down south still but will be up at Catterick next May! Which is when we hope to TTC again 

Em xx


----------



## bettybee1

Elkkkk very nerve wracking since it took 3 times last time! We are egg sharing hun. ! So costs us 1300 for Isci drugs embryo glue and blast really good !! 

When we did normal ivf it was 4000 ish a cycle ! 

Ah right I see we bought in West Yorkshire last year but hubby still in catterick till 2018 at least ! 

How is your little one xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

She's doing really well thanks hun! Can't believe how fast she's growing! Started ballet lessons today!! 
How are your 2? 
xx


----------



## bettybee1

Aww bless her how sweet :) 

There good thanks my daughter is nearly 4 :( gone too quick and Joel we he's 11month and Turning into a proper little boy ! In to everything. Can't beleive. He was made by ivf sometimes amazing technology :) xxx


----------

